# Montevideo! Beautiful unknown city (Uruguay)



## el palmesano

*Montevideo
*

some maps






































The capital and largest city in terms of population of the Eastern Republic of Uruguay. It is also administrative headquarters of Mercosur and the LAIA. It is the capital of southernmost americas. It is located in the southern part of the country, with coasts on the River Plate within the department namesake, the minor extension of the 19 existing in the country. It has a population of 1,325,968 inhabitants. (2004) but, considering its metropolitan area, Montevideo reached 1,668,335 inhabitants, about half the country's total population.

The city is located in a geographical area that is emerging as the main route mobilization charges of Mercosur. In turn, has a bay that forms a perfect natural harbour, the same being the country's largest and one of the most important Southern Cone, whereby goods entering and leaving that are imported and exported. Montevideo is the Latin American city with the highest quality of life and is among the 30 safest cities in the world.





Montevideo por the.mad.hatter, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piacere/6422438941/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Montevideo Viejo // Old Montevideo por Alejandro Dagnino J., en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por JohannRela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo!!!a beautiful unknowed city*

Between 1680 and 1683, to challenge the sovereignty of Spain in the region, the Portuguese colonizers of Brazil established various settlements on the shores of the River Plate, opposite the city of Buenos Aires, including Colonia del Sacramento. However, the Spaniards did not perform any attempt to evict the Portuguese until 1723, when they began to fortify the hills surrounding the bay of Montevideo. A Spanish expedition from Buenos Aires, organized by the Spanish governor in that city, Bruno Mauritius to Zabala, forced the Portuguese to leave the place, where the Spaniards began to populate the new city, initially with six families from Buenos Aires and then with arribadas families from the Canary Islands. On December 20, 1726 was developed a pattern of inhabitants and, finally, on December 24 was delineatorio charted a plane and was appointed as San Felipe de Montevideo and Santiago, who later would be abbreviated name in Montevideo.

The importance of Montevideo as the main port in the Viceroyalty of the River Plate earned him several times clashes with Buenos Aires, capital of the Viceroyalty. On February 3, 1807, British troops under the command of General Sir Samuel Auchmuty and Admiral Sir Charles Stirling occupy the city, which would be released on September 9 the same year after the surrender of John Whitelocke before the militias formed by eastern and Argentines from Buenos Aires.

In the May Revolution of 1810 and during the revolutionary uprising in the provinces of Rio de la Plata, Montevideo remains faithful to the Spanish authorities.

After consolidating Uruguay as an independent state in 1828, the city was established as the capital of the country.

He suffers a site for 8 years between 1843 and 1851 during the Great War.

In 1888, the only recorded earthquake that has affected in its history.

In the course of the twentieth century receives large numbers of European immigrants, especially Spanish and Italian, followed by French and German, besides the most diverse nationalities that continent and peripheral to it (British, Polish, Greek, Hungarian, Russian, Lebanese , Armenians, Jews of various origins, etc..) Which provided its important cultural diversity, these years being the fastest growing demographic of the same.


2021 Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Palacio Legislativo (1066 5D2) por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr


2030 Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Palacio Legislativo (1084 5D2) por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr


2032 Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Palacio Legislativo (1092 5D2) por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr


2045 Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Palacio Legislativo (1119 5D2) por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr


2044 Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Palacio Legislativo (1118 5D2) por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr


2041 Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Palacio Legislativo (1110 5D2) por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC09538 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


DSC09150 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


montevideo por Mathieu Bertrand Struck, en Flickr


MonteviDeo por ana_ge, en Flickr


MonteviDeo por ana_ge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por JSCLee, en Flickr



DSC_3909 por © Steven J. Mazza, en Flickr



Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Photos from Litox08

Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Gabriel John Bell, en Flickr

Ford Mustang by Nicolás Carlos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Punta Carretas Shopping centre


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Gustavo Uval, en Flickr

MonteviDeo by Ana Raquel S. Hernandes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Luces del estadio by Martin Barretto, en Flickr

montevideo by Bruno Spotorno Domingues, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

from litx08


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (Plaza de la Independencia) by domingo leiva, en Flickr

Montevideo. by Guzmán García, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla de Pocitos by Fred Matos, en Flickr

Desenchufadas (dentro del área de cobertura) / Unplugged (inside network range) by Nando.uy, en Flickr

Mientras vos vas, yo ya fui y vine by Nando.uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

relax by Fred Matos, en Flickr

Te llevo? by Enrique Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Streets of Montevideo by Héctor de Pereda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Capurro en colores by Lucía Martí, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Joel Fretté, en Flickr

Montevideo by Joel Fretté, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr











DSC09872 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MonteviDeo por ana_ge, en Flickr


Montevideo por Raul Lisboa, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por JohannRela, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgalopino/4765440260/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/elgalopino/4765395956/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Simetría by Gastón Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Chevrolet 1935, Copsa 22. by Pablo Martinez, en Flickr

Aclo Regal 1937 by Pablo Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Final Copa America 2011 - Montevideo-12 by Frédéric Boutellier, en Flickr

Uruguay!!! NOMA!! by JORGE ALONZO ツ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

FyFuy Salida AFE by Andrés De León, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr
the seafront at the night


----------



## el palmesano

Desfile de escuelas de samba 2011 | 110210-1043-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_0915 by Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Uruguay, en Flickr

DSC_0864 by Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

estadio centenario by Dimitri K, en Flickr

URUGUAY | El día del estreno de las banderas gigantes! | 120602-1647-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


Fútbol al desnudo by Nando.uy, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wochilandya/7627096430/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

The Cerrito de la Victoria(Hill's victory) church
from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hipódromo Nacional de Maroñas | 110326-2532-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Hipódromo Nacional de Maroñas | 110326-2554-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Hipódromo Nacional de Maroñas | 110326-2412-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Candombe by Mentat Kibernes, en Flickr

pequeño piano! by Jorge G, en Flickr

candombe by Diego BIS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Candombe group, Montevideo by Darrin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

LA GOZADERA by Alejandro Bibiloni, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Elumbe Montevideo Friday Carnaval 2012 27 by Carnaval.com Studios, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zonacielo/16727856468/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7727964646/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7727952802/sizes/l

candombe by Diego BIS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Candombe by gandara, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7728010376/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/8649210389/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Las Llamadas | Carnaval 2011 | 110204-0862-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Al compás del tamboril | Las Llamadas | Carnaval 2011 | 110204-0852-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Cuerda y vedette de Makale | Las Llamadas | Carnaval 2011 | 110204-0889-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Dancing in the rain by Montecruz Foto, en Flickr

Las Llamadas | Carnaval 2011 | 110203-0685-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Las Llamadas | Carnaval 2011 | 110203-0693-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu a partir do avião by Yuri Bittar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Lilian Nosralla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai by Paulo Guereta, en Flickr

Montevidéu by Fabiano Caetano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

photos taked by Rodriko


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

botanical garden


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

presidencial house


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

my photos
Av. Libertador








18 de julio








under of the palacio Salvo


----------



## el palmesano

mbuildings said:


> Más de Montevideo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> i hope it like you


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia (Independence squere)


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solis (Solis theater)


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

National Guard jeje


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


Antrax said:


> Nuevas tomas aereas de Montevideo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos parciales de la masa edilicia de Montevideo tomadas por foristas El Alemán y Litox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo and people from montevideo


Parlanchín said:


> The street fair Tristan Narvaja is picturesque, you can find anything until things more unusual. It is a place where he meets all sorts of people, from tourists, collectors, housewives, bandits and all kinds of people very picturesque. These are some photos of a tour I did today, whether they like subo more.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

is the Torre de Antel, or Antel tower.
Antel is a public company and that belongs to the state.
oh!! and is a telephone company


----------



## el palmesano

veka-15 said:


> Edificios de la Rambla Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

IMG]http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd252/veka-15/mvd08/IMGP1759.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr
wharf for fishing









ANCAP headquarters


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

seafront
frm flickr


----------



## el palmesano

a great building


----------



## el palmesano

and we have wonderfoul houses too


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr

ciudad vieja(old city)
















the cathedral, at the plaza Matriz


----------



## el palmesano

uruguay club, in the plaza matriz too


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr
feria de Tristan Narvaja, Fair Tristan Narvaja


----------



## el palmesano

Bad weather, and an advertising


----------



## el palmesano

Noche del luces, Event with fireworks


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing pics :cheers: please more 


el palmesano said:


> Bad weather, and an advertising


Indeed


----------



## Lord_Nelson

palme imprecionante!! sos una makina segui!!


----------



## el palmesano

oh!! thenks, this evening I'm gonna upload more photos


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo at the new year


----------



## el palmesano

photos from litox08 and me



SebaFun said:


> En esta primera foto falta la ya construida World Trade Center 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y LA TORRE ANTEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

mbuildings said:


> Más de Montevideo:


Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


mvd_rocks said:


> FOTOS DE MVD SACADAS HOY, PERDONEN LA CALIDAD, APARTE DE LO APURTADO QUE ESTABA...


----------



## el palmesano

mvd_rocks said:


> Otra esquina de por ahi, hoy en montevideo...


Montevideo


----------



## dlouval

Nice clean city it is


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed
Almost all South American cities has that style ^^ downtown, like Montevideo and its wonderful! Little Europe


----------



## el palmesano

well, really this last photos are from the old city area, that isn't the down town, but inside this area are a lot of offices


----------



## el palmesano

Flag monument








Club Nacional de Footboll 
headquarters(national footbolll club(team ) )


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo


Sh_progre said:


> Here some photos that i robed from internet, its a shame that we cant see the opening photos
> Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

Maroñas hipodrom


----------



## el palmesano

one of the Montevideo Beaches


----------



## el palmesano

The same beach








Parque Rodo neighborhood
















Rodo Park(Parque Rodo)


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza de José Pedro Barela, José Pedro Barela squere


----------



## el palmesano

Livertador Av.
photo from one year ago


----------



## el palmesano

in the Pocitos neighborhood


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo nighborhood


----------



## el palmesano

Bulevard Artigas avenue


----------



## el palmesano

Public Faculty of Medicine
in a very bad condition but surely will soon be restored


----------



## el palmesano

old train station


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano

Parlanchín said:


> *Montevideo nocturna II*


----------



## el palmesano

Sh_progre said:


> Algunas robadas del foro uruguayo, soy muy vago con la camara.


----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Bueno, por fin se me renovo la cuenta de Photobucket!! asi que ahora puedo volver a postear! Y todas las fotos que habia subido y que no se veian, se volvieron a ver ahora.
> 
> Fotos del foro Uruguayo.
> 
> *Centro, Montevideo, Uruguay.*


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano

Intendents convention








inside the justice palace








new liceo number 5


----------



## el palmesano

the presentation of a new book


----------



## el palmesano

ilignelli_1990 said:


> Palacio Salvo al fondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza del Entrevero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puertito del Buceo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palacio Legislativo de cotelete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De frente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle Arocena, en el barrio Carrasco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punta Carretas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teatro Solís[/QUOTE


----------



## christos-greece

kay: nice work


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> *Montevideo, Uruguay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> *Montevideo*
> 
> Fotos del barrio residencial de Carrasco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casa del Embajador de Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

from the sky


Ludovic_v said:


> En esta foto se aprecia las ubicaciones de Buenos Aires y Montevideo en relación con el Río de la Plata y el Océano Atlántico Sur:


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> Fotos sacadas en la rambla por Litox08:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> BY LITOX08:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> BY LITOX08 AGAIN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

mbuildings said:


> MONTEVIDEO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> Puerta de la ciudadela:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocitos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puente extraño para mi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detalles MONTEVIDEANOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza independencia desde el aire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noche magica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> By mbuildings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

mbuildings said:


> Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> By Rodriko:


----------



## el palmesano

[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano

thenks for de coments..


----------



## el palmesano

Cabildo of Montevideo








Law school








Estadio Centenario(stadium of the first world cup)


----------



## el palmesano

I think so, I remember have seen that colours in summer


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> MONTEVIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> MONTEVIDEO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos:cheers:[/QUOTE


----------



## el palmesano

from Flick, pictures from montevideo coast


----------



## SebaFun

Amazing thread palme!!!!!!!
Montevideo is one of the most beautifuls cityes in the world.
kay:


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks like a pleasant place.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*That beauty Montevideo. Regards.*


----------



## NICKKK1995

very beautiful city, BUT !!

it looks a bit scummy in areas, but i guess every city has baggage.
and it does have a very good crime rate so it cant be all that bad, how about shopping, beaches? any good?


----------



## Tatito




----------



## Darkuy

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## christos-greece

Many thanks for those updated photos here; i always enjoying seeing this amazing city, its buildings, the skyline etc


----------



## Rekarte

Nice and modern,city!


----------



## juancito

very nice city


----------



## tonyssa

Amazing pics!


----------



## christos-greece

And keep posting them, please


----------



## el palmesano

thenks for your post tatito and for all your coments 

more photos from flickr

in the area of "18 de Julio", the most important avenue in the city




































the worst building (I hate air conditioners from the facade)


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

aerial photos


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Pictures from the old city


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Amazig picture!!


----------



## el palmesano

more from flickr


----------



## Skyton

Montevideo is a beautiful city. I know a lot people from Uruguay (Montevideo) and they're really proud of their beautiful city.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes, well, I'm really proud of Montevideo jeje


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> M O N T E V I D E O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos:bye:


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> MO-N--T---E----V-----I------D--------E----------O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por los comentrarios:banana: Gracias de verdadkay:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos as well  Gracias todos kay:


----------



## el palmesano

yourwelcome


----------



## christos-greece

How do you say "you welcome" in Spanish?


----------



## el palmesano

^^ de nada ( in english is like say from nothing)


----------



## el palmesano

arac said:


> :bash::lol


more


----------



## el palmesano

Pictures from flickr and other webs.


----------



## el palmesano

more pics


SebaFun said:


> Montevideo,placer el mirarla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por los comentarios,este es el mejor archivo de montevideo:banana:


----------



## el palmesano

more


SebaFun said:


> Montevideo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios.
> Espectro,usà lo que te parezca de mis threads porque estas no son fotos mias y las mias las dejo usarkay:
> Un abrazo grande a todos,saludos
> ah,veka,me encanta esa zona de la rambla tambien.


----------



## el palmesano

and more


SebaFun said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

photos


SebaFun said:


> Porque no son de mi autoria y ademas con tus fotos mas que impresionante el hilo,pero si me lo pedis voy a subir las fotos a ese maravilloso hilo.
> 
> MONTEVIDEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por esos buenisimos comentarios,entre todos estamos haciendo un archivo impecable de fotos de montevideo de la web


----------



## el palmesano

more


SebaFun said:


> Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

from flickr
photos from the seaport :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

from flickr
Mercado del Puerto


----------



## SebaFun

Amazing montevideo,realy amazing city.

Thank you for these pics palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

please, I need coments to put more pictures..


----------



## christos-greece

el palmesano said:


> please, I need coments to put more pictures..


Sure no problem... 

Really those last photos are very nice, thanks for posting them kay:


----------



## SqueezeDog

Incredible. An amazing city! Uruguay needs to market itself alot better, as a destination for relaxation and good times where people can enjory life in comfortable surroundings. Perhaps in 10 years, Uruguay can become a fully developed "first world" nation, and being treated as such in different organizations like OECD, UN, IMF and World Bank. It looks like a country for the future, with excellent prospects.


----------



## Kitano

that's a wonderful world...


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful pics of a beautiful city! Keep posting PLEASE!!


----------



## CasaMor

Beautiful! Looks like Casablanca in some parts, I love it!


----------



## el palmesano

thenks for all coments, and SqueezeDog, I hope that you say some day become a reality


----------



## el palmesano

More pics from flickr
pictures form Carrasco neighborhood, one of the mos beautiful in the city


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That area of Montevideo looks really beautiful; those houses are... :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes and there you can find a lot of wonderful haouses


----------



## corredor06

summer is around the corner time to go to beach.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Now in Montevideo is still winter, or now you have spring?


----------



## Inconfidente

^^ Spring starts on 23rd September.


----------



## el palmesano

and thanks for the comment


----------



## el palmesano

pictures from the World Trade Centre Montevideo. In 3 year it will be bigger because now are under construction 2 towers and is projected another one tower


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Montevideo indeed


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

more from espectro 



espectro said:


> asi se ven las gruas desde abajo, las saque el dia de mi cumple donde puse cara de yo quiero!! y me llevaron
> 
> 
> 
> Asi se ve Montevideo, a 94 m de altura con vientos de 82 km/h a las 11 de la mañana.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first photo were exactly taken in Montevideo?


----------



## el palmesano

yes, is in the port of montevideo



espectro said:


> he estado tomando ultimamente....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espero las disfruten


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, i also like the "tower" of Montevideo... i really like that:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Oh!! it's called: Torre de Antel

Antel is the uruguayan state telecommunications company

And now are under construction another 2 towers(you can see de first now) that will be a free tax zone


----------



## Deanb

montevideo looks very nice... whats the climate like?


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I think that it is like in the south of france


----------



## el palmesano

more



espectro said:


> ahi esta el capitan miranda en el camino, cuando vi la bandera que me encanta me hizo acordar a una que esta en un puesto de frutas sobre la calle minas es tan grande como esta
> 
> 
> 
> Llegando al lugar en la Van con las gruas anteriores a estas.......
> 
> 
> 
> Esto fue lo primero que vi cuando baje me sentia un enano........
> 
> 
> 
> El viento es impresionante, aun estan los tecnicos chinos trabajando y se ve todo seguro......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El cerro no está tan cerca.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aca el detalle de los limitadores de carrera para impedir que las gruas no choquen con otra y las frenas, hay unos brazos con enganches que a medida que se tocan con la de la siguiente reduce la velocidad de movimiento, claro en caso de que se toquen.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno en el siguiente capitulo :lol: empezaremos a subir!!! yupi!!!:talking:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo desde sus balcones


----------



## el palmesano

more



espectro said:


> Veamos un poco mas de las otras gruas en movimiento...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un arribo del Westfalia Express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Leda MaersK haciendo carga y descarga con las otras gruas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno comienza en ascenso a la grua 5, comento que hasta los 60 m tenes un ascensor para cuatro personas es dimniuto, yo no quise ir por las escaleras :lol:, como veran las fotos son desde adentro del mismo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el proximo posteo como se ve arriba y algun detalle dentro de la grua
> 
> To be continued..............


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

el palmesano said:


> Oh!! it's called: Torre de Antel
> Antel is the uruguayan state telecommunications company


Thanks for the name of the tower...



el palmesano said:


> And now are under construction another 2 towers(you can see de first now) that will be a free tax zone


Yes i noticed those u/c towers left of Torre de Antel


----------



## el palmesano

^^ in this thread almost all the comments are yours, thanks!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Carlos Ott builging


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## the spliff fairy

Looks aboslutely lovely, just added it to my to-do list


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## geoff189d

Great selection of photos of Montevideo el palmesano. Thanks.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice, amazing photos/views of Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

thanks, all the pictures are from flickr 


have you seen the previus pages??


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, awesome set of pics, el palmesano! Love those old cars and those wonderful old buildings... just delightful.


----------



## veka-15

Buenisima seleccion de fotos Palme ...!!!  Montevideo es hermosa ...


----------



## el palmesano

Thanks to all 

all the comments come from people who loves paris jeje


----------



## christos-greece

el palmesano said:


> have you seen the previus pages??


Yes i have...


----------



## el palmesano

more from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Ruso141

Great pics


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

this is the bridge from the begining of the shot film Panic attack


----------



## uls09

Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

The film Panic attack is short film?


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes, is just 4 minutes of movie



el palmesano said:


>


----------



## Mr Equis

Amazing city


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

more  from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, really good updates from Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

thanks


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

like everywhere jeje


----------



## Kitano

Awesome city. Montevideo looks like a gigantic Biarritz.
I really miss Pocitos's streets.


----------



## el palmesano

Biarritz city??


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## koolio

Great city ... looks a lot like a mini version of Buenos Aires.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

koolio said:


> Great city ... looks a lot like a mini version of Buenos Aires.


well, it is true somewhere, but there are a lot of places in the city completly differnt compared to buenos aires


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

more


Tatito said:


> Gracias muchachos por los comentarios... Chema, en serio viste orkos en esas cornisas?? :nuts: más extraña aún quedaría supongo...
> 
> Acá les dejo la esquina de la famosa confitería Carrera (que ganas de un massini... jejeje)
> 
> *Colonia y Magallanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Tatito said:


> Bueno bueno... esto es todo un record, nueve dias sin comentarios desde mi ultima imagen!!! jejejejejeje... ustedes me van a pagar la sesiones de psicologo que me va a costar superar esto :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Para que vean que todavia me queda resto, los voy a dejar con otra esquina interesante de nuestro Centro/Cordón...
> 
> *18 de Julio y Barrios Amorín (frente al Gaucho) - Sede del Ministerio de Desarrollo Social*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Un hallazgo para mi... me lo encontré por la calle Paysandú al llegar a Convención...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more corners



Tatito said:


> ^^ Gracias Santi, Seba y Larobi por los comentarios... kay: Me alegra que les agraden las esquinas que me voy encontrando por ahi
> 
> Hoy los voy a sorprender un poquito... porque nos vamos a Colón...
> La conocen??
> 
> *Garzon esquina Lezica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias por los comentarios, esa esquina de Colón no creo que mucho forista la conozca por eso me pareció oportuno traerla a este hilo...
> 
> Ahora nos volvemos al Centro y Cordón para dejarles cuatro esquinas que me parecieron interesantes...
> 
> *Soriano y Carlos Quijano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Colonia y Minas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Salto y Bernabé Rivera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soriano y Ejido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos y comenten... no sean timidos... todavia es gratis jejeje.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> ^
> Jeje... ni tan de vuelo señor, digamos que le estoy dando más a la pata que antes, y observando más que antes tambien
> 
> Concuerdo con ambos respecto a que le haría muy bien un hidrolavado y de que esa cornisa no le pega para nada...
> 
> 
> 
> Yo más bien diría que estando frente a la belleza que es el Solís, dificil que alguien repare en él...
> 
> Ahora les dejo dos _fenomenos_ que me encontré el otro dia por la avenida Millán...
> 
> *MIllán y Americo Vespucio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *y a solo media cuadra... Americo Vespucio y Chuy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more


Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Zabala y 25 de mayo. La esquina más linda de la CV. 4 magníficos edificios y muy bien conservados.
> 
> SALUDOS





Tatito said:


> Gracias Seba, arxegalego31, Miaplacidus por los comentarios, y gracias Kitano por ese aporte, muy bueno ese edificio, no lo conocía realmente.
> 
> Los dejo con este raro pero muy interesante exponente que me encontré el otro dia paseando por el Centro (o Palermo?¿), bajando hacia la rambla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Kitano said:


> El edificio Monaco, tipico exponente racionalista de Pocitos.





Tatito said:


> *Guayabo esquina Tacuarembó*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Tatito said:


> *Buenos Aires y Juan Carlos Gomez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Ahora si les dejo una nueva cuota de esquinas y proas montevideanas.
> 
> *Esa "M" no me gusta para nada, pero tengo que reconocer que lo tienen cuidadito a este, 18 de Julio y Gaboto (creo)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18 de Julio y Minas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(no recuerdo que esquina es esta hno*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18 y Eduardo Acevedo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.-
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Tatito said:


> Bueno, volvemos a la carga con las proas y esquinas de nuestra querida Montevideo.
> 
> Este post se debería llamar: "y esa caja de zapatos??" o "nooo... mira la c**** que hicieron con esa esquina!!" pero voy a dejar a su libre criterio como lo quieran llamar, jejeje.
> Yo les avise cuando abrí este hilo que iba a haber de todo
> 
> *18 y Cuareim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18 y Cuareim también*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plaza Cagancha, sobre 18 de Julio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plaza Cagancha, nacimiento de av. Rondeau*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Una cuadra mas abajo, Rondeau y Colonia, dandole la espalda al Ateneo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18 y Paraguay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y después de haber visto todo eso, no me van a decir que este no es hermoso :lol:... Colonia y Tacuarembó*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que no les hayan subido los niveles toxicos en sangre... jejeje.
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more


Tatito said:


> *Cuidadela y Plaza Independencia, embajada de Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Andes, embajada de Francia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Andes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Andes (si... también )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Convención*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Convención*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hacemos un poco de zoom para ver en detalle la torrecita*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Convención (se dieron cuenta de la riqueza de nuestras esquinas montevideanas??)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paysandú y Rio Negro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, espero que les haya gustado esta tandita.
> 
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





gfd08 said:


> *Río Negro y San José*
> 
> Me encanta este edificio por su fachada de ladrillo, así como el remate central que tiene en la fachada sobre San José.
> Lo lindo de las esquinas del Centro como estas, es que ahora se pueden ver más... PORQUE ESTÁN PODANDO LOS ÁRBOLES DEL CENTRO Y BARRIO SUR!!! :cheers:
> 
> Abrazos!


----------



## el palmesano

more


anzo89 said:


> *San Salvador y Juan Manuel Blanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.-
> 
> 
> .


yo vivo a 2 cuadras de esa casa, la "descubri" hace poco y está impresionante pero te falto una casa q estaba a 1 cuadra de ahi, san salvador y salterain, está en una esquina y está hermosa.
muy buenas fotos.

pd: estoy casi seguro q esa casa está en san salvador y pablo de maria. blanes mepa q no es.[/QUOTE]



Tatito said:


> *Rambla de Pocitos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gral. Flores y Domingo Aramburú*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo les avise que iba a haber de todo :lol:
> 
> 
> *La imponente Torre Parque Sabato*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

edited


----------



## Good_boy

Simplemente hermosa Montevideo.

Uruguayos, tienen una bellisima capital :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice, amazing views/photos of Montevideo :applause:


----------



## el palmesano

thank you very much


----------



## el palmesano

more


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

from yeserday



fordinews said:


> Acá se ve como la senda hacia el centro totalmente llena y sin autos que vuelvan así q en un rato esto explota!!!


----------



## el palmesano

corners!


Tatito said:


> *Soriano y Carlos Quijano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soriano y Gutierrez Ruiz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Soriano y Zelmar Michellini (creo...)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canelones y Ferreira Aldunate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes y gracias por pasar...
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more


Tatito said:


> Gracias Sebrivero, Nico y Pablito por los comentarios :banana::banana:
> 
> Vamos con uno mas del Centro...
> 
> *Paysandú y Rio Branco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y nos vamos para el limite del Cordón con Tres Cruces...
> 
> *Colonia y Mario Cassinoni*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18 de Julio y Alejandro Beisso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Patryk

The city is beautiful like the whole country !!


----------



## el palmesano

thank you!


----------



## el palmesano

more


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic photos of this wonderful city! Love all of them, of course! Many thanks


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Parisian Girl said:


> Fantastic photos of this wonderful city! Love all of them, of course! Many thanks


as always, thank you


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Parisian Girl

Very nice indeed. Montevideo has a lot of old charm. It's easy on the eye. :cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano

more from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## geoff189d

Great set of photos.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

geoff189d said:


> Great set of photos.


thanks


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Great new photos of Montevideo, el palmesano


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Parisian Girl

Cool! Love all those VWs!  Great scenes from World Cup, too! :cheers:

Uruguay made some _big_ waves at World Cup 2010!!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes! and for a mounth Uruguay was really happy haha


----------



## el palmesano

picture from flickr



URU_RODRI said:


> Que buenas fotos Palme gracias aca va una que se ve la _*WTC FREE ZONE*_ de fondo!!


----------



## el palmesano

public hospital


----------



## Parisian Girl

Just wondering, do you think all those vintage cars on back of that truck _real_ vintage cars? Or replicas? I love these old cars. They have so much character.


----------



## christos-greece

Those old cars are absolutely very nice btw


----------



## el palmesano

I think that are truly old cars. In Uruguay there are many old cars, and, there is a law to ban the exportation of old cars


----------



## el palmesano

more form the uruguayan forum




Tatito said:


> .






SebaFun said:


> arriba entonces!!! a por las mil paginas:lol:
> 
> MONTEVIDEO


----------



## groentje

Thanks again for the nice update.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yourwelcome and thanks for your comment


----------



## alejoaoa

La primera foto de esta página está buenísima.


----------



## henry hill

Really great, very nice photos. 



>


^^ I copied this picture - very original shot. kay:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes!

and the truck(I think that is a mercedes) is old too haha


----------



## el palmesano

alejoaoa said:


> La primera foto de esta página está buenísima.


I agree


----------



## christos-greece

el palmesano said:


> ^^ yes!
> 
> and the truck(I think that is a mercedes) is old too haha


The truck is indeed very old


----------



## Parisian Girl

el palmesano said:


> I think that are truly old cars. In Uruguay there are many old cars, and, there is a law to ban the exportation of old cars


Reminds me of many of the old cars in Cuba. But these particular cars are way older of course. There's a big market for these old cars actually as many collectors around the world really love them. It's so nice to see them when they are properly restored.


----------



## el palmesano

for example, at the streets of Colonia del Sacramento(Uruguay) you can 
find a lot of restored old cars


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Parisian Girl

Another wonderful set! Such a charming and interesting city. Indeed, there is much to admire about this part of the world. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ 

more from flcikr


----------



## el palmesano

more from panoramio

it was my neighborhood


----------



## el palmesano

more
entrance to the Punta Carretas Shpopping Centre


----------



## el palmesano

WTC Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

more


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

healing ministry


----------



## groentje

I repeat myself, but beautiful photos of a very pleasant looking city.
A little more comments would be nice, however.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

groentje said:


> I repeat myself, but beautiful photos of a very pleasant looking city.
> A little more comments would be nice, however.


well, sometimes I wrote somthing.. 

but if you want you can ask


----------



## el palmesano

pablito28 said:


> :applause: :applause: :applause: impresionantes imágenes Nico gracias a vos y al gatuno...
> 
> aporto una imagen mía tomada ayer en la rambla del Buceo, espero les agrade:



and 3 videos

12636031

13151877

12244274

it is realy funny

11824634


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## LFellipe

El Palmesano: amazing pics, you made I change my image of Uruguay

This city is P-R-E-TT-Y

linda, hermosa... congratulations


----------



## .for.ce.br

Lovely city / "Ciudad muy hermosa"


----------



## .for.ce.br

That's amazing...



>


----------



## juancito

very nice pictures of Montevideo!


----------



## el palmesano

thank you very much for the comments!!

Is nice read that some people improve their image about my city with this thread


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures. a restored squere in the old city opposite the port(pictures form a Real Estate, Kosak)


----------



## el palmesano

form the uruguayn forum 



[email protected] said:


> Espectaculares cómo nos tenés acostumbrados Tatito!!!
> 
> Dejo una foto que hace meses habia tomado con el celular, pero por motivos de laburo volví, ahora portando mi cámara digital.
> 
> Es una vista un tanto peculiar de la Torre de Antel y más lejos, del Radisson Victoria.


----------



## el palmesano

inside the airport



pablito28 said:


> Parece que se decidió homenajear a quien da nombre al aeropuerto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero les hayan gustado


----------



## el palmesano

new monument



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## cameronpaul

el palmesano said:


> and 3 videos
> 
> 12636031
> 
> 13151877
> 
> 12244274
> 
> it is realy funny
> 
> 11824634


Montevideo looks a very pleasant city from these videos etc. Like most South American cities it suffered from a lot of 60's and 70's rubbish buildings but seems to have preserved many from the past and has recently added some very good modern structures. I imagine a nice place to live, I have heard that the crime rate here is very low which is a real plus.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ all that you say is right and true 

If you can, I recomend you to visit the city someday


----------



## el palmesano

some pcitures from this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180207&page=6

after and before



Tatito said:


> Gracias Nacho, Ale y Pablito por los comentarios... la verdad que si, yo también coincido con todos, una pena que lo hallan planchado de esa manera, pero por otro lado (el medio vaso lleno) hay que reconocer que es un edificio increíble al que muchos conocimos en detalle hace poco gracias a Emilio.
> 
> Pasamos raya y vamos con otra??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more (search the differences)



Tatito said:


> *Palacio Piria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Suprema Corte de Justicia *(Extraído del hilo homónimo de Emilio Rodrigo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encuentre las diferencias... :tongue3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more



Santi92 said:


> Donde reside el párroco, seguramente.
> 
> Al margen de la demolición de la fachada, me llama la atención que después del replanteo de la susodicha no se la haya rematado con el campanario, de similar manera a la iglesia de Santa María de la Ayuda en el Cerro. La ubicación actual no sólo la disgrega del resto del templo, sino que la margina innecesariamente a un segundo plano.
> 
> Sobre la foto antigua de Diagonal Agraciada, más allá de la Estación Central no pude distinguir algún edificio reconocible sobre el —nótense las comillas— "_skyline_" montevideano de los años locos.
> 
> Para redondear el muy buen laburo de Pablo, dejo uno que ya había posteado. Agraciada y Suárez en 1903 y 2010 respectivamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


----------



## el palmesano

more after and before



pablito28 said:


> Bueno un par de comparaciones:


----------



## el palmesano

no many changes


Tatito said:


> *1988*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

*it makes everyone cry*



Tatito said:


> Gracias palme, federico, nico, rodrigo, Seba y Pablito... coincido en casi todo con ustedes... tiene cosas positivas y cosas negativas... menos mal que casi ni se ven los AA del Ciudadela desde allí... jejeje.
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos con una más... esta es criminal :bash::bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more 



Tatito said:


> Acá vamos con otra...
> 
> Posteado tambien por Miaplacidus en el hilo Montevideo Retro...
> 
> *18 de Julio, 1986* (la cámara está entre Yi y Yaguarón)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Agosto 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more...

a building in a really poor conditions and a destroyed building

the second building first was a theatre, then a cinema, and now a store



RCR-Manya said:


> bueno, traigo unas de antes, las de despues tomo por hecho q saben como se ve hoy (jeje).
> 
> 
> 
> vamos con la siguiente...
> la facultad de medicina, un hermoso edificio muuuuy similar a la facultad de derecho q esta ultima logra mantener casi en su totalidad los detalles de su fachada em general, le falta manteniemiento q solamente se lo dieron a las entradas en vez de a toda su estructura, la macana ak es q ese edificio deberia ser la sede de la universidad de la republica y hacer una facultad de derecho nueva...pero sin irnos de tema, la facultad de medicina es sus buenos años...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y como luce hoy en dia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la hermosa mansarda q tenia arriba no esta mas y el resto de las mismas en los costados lamentables...perdio el hermoso jardin en frente.
> 
> ........................................................................................
> 
> 
> siguiente edificio...
> el antiguo teatro 18 de julio en sus primeros años...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varios años despues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> para el que no se ubicaba, esta junto al hermoso edificio del viejo cafe montevideo
> y bueno, asi luce hoy por hoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no encontré imagen mas grande pero bueno, mas feo imposible!


----------



## groentje

Too bad the streetcars are gone, but not all change is for the worse, I quite like the one where the buildings are replaced with greenery.


----------



## el palmesano

I hate graffiti(well.. the signatures..)...



Tatito said:


> Posteado por Miaplacidus en Montevideo Retro
> 
> *Galería de las Américas (18 y Yi), 1986*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Agosto de 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

oh! my god!!



RCR-Manya said:


> encontre la comparacion del liceo publico...


----------



## el palmesano

groentje said:


> Too bad the streetcars are gone, but not all change is for the worse, I quite like the one where the buildings are replaced with greenery.


Unfortunately as in many cities of the world occurred the same :/


----------



## el palmesano

more



RCR-Manya said:


> el antes y despues no siempre es bueno como lo del world trade center...
> 
> 
> 
> - Ahora pasamos al segundo aunque en este caso puedo hacer un 2x1...
> Plaza Matriz hace muuuchos años supo estar mucho mas elegante q en estos dias, pero como ya he dicho antes, la ciudad vieja sufrio un abandono tremendo y sobre todo en los 60's, 70's y 80's donde se dejaron demoler hermosos edificios, muchos de ellos por el estado de deterioro q tenian, otros demostrando el poco gusto q tenian en esa epoca, etc...
> pero bueno! vamos con las fotos...
> - Primero esta...el 3er edificio comenzando a la izquierda(al lado del club Uruguay), con un estilo bastante interesante...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demolido para construir esto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamentable Lamentable....
> 
> - Bueno pasamos al otro de la plaza matriz... el hermoso palacete frente al hotel alambra y al cabildo...
> antes, hermoso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medio, animales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actual, bizarro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y bueno, son algunos de los cientos de ejemplos de animaladas que han hecho por toda la ciudad!
> 
> Saludos


----------



## el palmesano

and a good after and beore



SebaFun said:


> Antes y Después en fotos...Montevideo
> Thread de comparaciones fotograficas sobre antes y despues de algunas zonas, pueden ser a nivel de calle como a nivel aire, en este caso de Montevideo.
> 
> Antes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Después:


----------



## el palmesano

more



SebaFun said:


> Gracias veka, noqtambulo, palmares, pablito y uru por los comentarios!!!!:banana:
> 
> Sigamos disfrutando nuestra ciudad que es cada dia mas linda.
> *MONTEVIDEO*


----------



## el palmesano

more



MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> Hola gente, con permiso de todos, cuelgo alguna cosa que saque alla por 2007.
> Tatito, anduvimos en las mismas ! un saludo.


----------



## el palmesano

more


SebaFun said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

more 



SebaFun said:


> Muchisimas gracias palmares, pablito y nico por los comentarios.
> Es verdad palmares, no tienen desperdicio, aprovecho a agradecer a www.flickr.com por ser la fuente de las fotos y a todos sus exelentes fotografos.
> Pablito, concuerdo en que un mejor foco al señor de las flores, con ese edificio detras quedaria impresionante.
> Nico, es verdad, es como decis, hitos de la arquitectura y fotos lindas.
> 
> Mas fotos...
> *MONTEVIDEO*


----------



## el palmesano

more from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco houses


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## geoff189d

Great batch of photos el palmesano! The park (or parks) look very beautiful. I was driven around The Prado Park and the one near the famous stadium.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks!

Have you visited the city??

and yes, it was right, I put pictures from various parks


----------



## apinamies

This city look very good. I love these Latin American cities which look more European these cities have soul. :cheers:


----------



## Bent

I love Montevideo :drool:


----------



## geoff189d

el palmesano said:


> ^^ thanks!
> 
> Have you visited the city??
> 
> and yes, it was right, I put pictures from various parks


Yes, 2 nights in 1991. One full day was taken up with a trip to Punte del Este but my guide made sure I saw everything on the city tour the day I arrived from BA. I was very impressed with Montevideo.


----------



## el palmesano

^^
oh!! when I was born haha, so if you want come back you will see a lot of changes 

Is posible to see the most important things from the city in 1 day, but really you need more days if you want to know better the city 


And.. if you visit Montevideo, obiously you have to go to Punta del Este, that changed more than Montevideo and nowadays come people from all around the world for christmas


----------



## el palmesano

Bent said:


> I love Montevideo :drool:


Thanks for your comment, is great to know that people from Brazil, loves Montevideo, it means that in the future will be usual to see brazilians in 18 de Julio 

PD: A lot of the pictures that i take from Flickr was from brazilian people


----------



## manba

Me gusta el hecho de que está rodeada por el mar y sobretodo ese malecón. Esas vías al lado del océano hacen muy espectaculares a las ciudades.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ realmente es el rio de la plata  = really, it is the de la plata river


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

the old train station



















the new and little train station


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

WTC Montevideo



















Torre de Antel


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Matriz/Constitucion square


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

from flickr

cerrito de la Victoria church


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## geoff189d

I like the ambience of Sarandi. Back in 1991 I don't think there were any "peatonals" in Montevideo.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes, there were any pedestrian street because Sarandi was the first and it was build in 1992 

Now all the red streets are pedestrian streets in the old city, and the blue streets has been converted to a pedestrian street at this year


----------



## el palmesano

more


----------



## geoff189d

Now all the red streets are pedestrian streets in the old city, and the blue streets has been converted to a pedestrian street at this year
[[/QUOTE]


Thanks el palmesano for that information.


----------



## el palmesano

you're welcome


----------



## Linguine

el palmesano said:


>




beautiful shot....


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice buildings and houses in Montevideo's downtown, center


----------



## el palmesano

well the pictures are from all around the city


----------



## el palmesano

more



pablito28 said:


> Un par que me quedaron en el tintero:
> 
> Cerro-Cerro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grúas humeantes






Sebas.- said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

a destroyed beautiful house 



Tatito said:


> Aquí está su disco... si! digame que tema desea escuchar?... :lol::lol:
> 
> *Rivera y Veinte de Setiembre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya que estabamos a una cuadra...
> 
> *Rivera y Boulevard Artigas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes y gracias por los comentarios kay:
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more corners




Tatito said:


> Gracias Pablito por el comentario.
> 
> 
> *Gral Urquiza y Presidente Berro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> `
> 
> *Av. Uruguay y Magallanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Av Uruguay y Fernandez Crespo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Av Uruguay y Gaboto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos y buenas noches.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> La preciosa proa de las calles *Barrios Amorín *y *Vazquez*, luego que ambas calles cruzan *Paysandú* hacia el norte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Tatito said:


> *Colonia y Vazquez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por los comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


prety house



elmassa19 said:


> veo que anduvieron por el prado..
> tengo una foto de un edificio hermoso.. me parece que tiene algo que ver con la dinama..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> saludos





Tatito said:


> Nos vamos al barrio Capurro...
> 
> 
> *Blas Basualdo esquina Santiago Labandera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more



Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios de la última esquina, estoy haciendo los arreglos para que podamos hacer la _intervención urbana._.. jejeje.
> 
> Ahora vamos con alguna esquina más...
> 
> *Esta preciosa casona es la proa de Charrúa, Ponce, Av. Brasil y Bvar Artigas...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detalle...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si miramos hacia el frente, del otro lado de Boulevard tenemos esta esquina...
> 
> *Bvar Artigas y Charrúa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos metemos un poco más en el barrio Punta Carretas y nos encontramos esta esquina peculiar...
> 
> *José Maria Montero y Bonpland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detalle...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more from this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1050595&page=13


Tatito said:


> Gracias a todos por los comentarios... me alegro que les hayan gustado estas últimas tandas... yo me sigo maravillando y sorprendiendo todavía de la infinidad de estilos y diseños que ostentan nuestras esquinas...
> 
> Los dejo ahora con una pedida por la barra hace unos días...
> 
> *Banco de Seguros del Estado... Rio Negro, Libertador y Mercedes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdonen el contraluz que hace que no se aprecie como se debe el edificio... aproveché la hora que pasé por allí y no andaba con mucho tiempo para rodearlo y buscar mejores tomas... pero siempre se puede volver por él...
> 
> 
> Gracias desde ya...
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more



Tatito said:


> Gracias Seba, me alegro que te guste.
> 
> Vamos con dos esquinas más, que están a solo 100 metros de esta última, en Galicia y Rondeau.
> 
> *Una vista de ambas...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La ex Casa Introzzi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Más cerca...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y la esquina de la actual ferretería...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un edificio con unos detalles muy lindos...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> ^ Bienvenidos los aportes desmonopolizadores querido Santi
> 
> Muy buenas esas dos esquinas que aportaste... y ya han dicho creo que todo respecto de su estado y de su potencial, la verdad que es una pena que estén así...
> 
> Vamos con unas más del limite del Centro con Aguada
> 
> *Proa de Libertador, Cuareim y La Paz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

and..



Tatito said:


> A ver que me dicen de estas dos esquinas, ubicadas en la misma intersección...
> 
> *18 y Juan Paullier, esquina Noreste*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (^^ No es el pequeño Palacio Diaz del Cordón?? jeje)
> 
> *18 y Juan Paullier, esquina Sureste*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias a todos kay:
> 
> Vamos con dos "señoras" proas del Centro. No necesitan ni presentación, las une o las separan solo 100 metros.
> 
> *Paraguay, Libertador y Uruguay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paraguay, Libertador y Paysandú*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## juancito

nice pictures.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I agree


----------



## Acoustic

I like Montevideo, some places remind me of my hometown Porto Alegre.


----------



## el palmesano

well... is possible, supose that is because both are from a similar cultrural region


----------



## el palmesano

pictures from this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1259853





rodriko said:


> El domingo pasado anduve de paseo por la calle Colonia, una de las más importantes del Centro de Montevideo y de las menos fotografiadas en este foro.
> 
> En lo personal, creo que estéticamente es una más del montón. La mejor parte, a mi gusto, es el tramo que va de Ejido a Florida, ya que ahí tiene más árboles y posee un patrimonio edilicio en mejor estado y de mayor valor arquitectónico.
> 
> Recorrido hecho: Colonia desde Av. Fernández Crespo hasta Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empecemos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detengámonos en la Plaza de los Treinta y Tres.


----------



## el palmesano

more



rodriko said:


> Retomemos la calle Colonia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un vistazo de la calle Ejido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un vistazo de la calle Yí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un vistazo de Av. del Libertador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ahora nos detenemos un poquito en la Plaza Fabini (del Entrevero) y alrededores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retomamos Colonia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y en la calle Florida, donde termina el Centro y empieza la Ciudad Vieja, finaliza este recorrido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Espero les haya gustado!


----------



## geoff189d

Colonia is a lovely tree-lined street and looks very varied and interesting.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes, I agree, and fortunately there are more streets like this in montevideo


----------



## groentje

To bad for the old train station on page 57. Are there any plans for this building and site? I would love to see trains, there, again, but let's not be over enthousiastic...


----------



## el palmesano

^^ there were a master plan called fenix, that it should have been built when the Antel tower was build, but with the economic crisi in 2002 it was cancelled. Y hope one day they build an underground statation under the artigas station... (for me that would be best)

also there are nowadays some propositions as convert the station in a convention center but there isn't any seriously propose or plan :/

THE PLAN FENIX
at the right is the station



NicoBolso said:


> FUENTE


----------



## groentje

Quite impressive plans, but as you said, plans...


----------



## el palmesano

^^ well, but probably if the economic crisis had not occurred, the towers would have been built :/

fortunately the antel tower was built because is from a public company


----------



## el palmesano

WTC Montevideo



URU_RODRI said:


> Foto de Sebafun!!!en el hilo ¡¡¡Montevideo!!!





oswald&therion said:


> también aportando una fotito mia, mayo 2009^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos kay:


----------



## el palmesano

presidential house



Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Y vamos con el edificio principal. Vista desde la entrada principal de autos (la que se usa sólo en ocasiones protocolares).
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde este ángulo se ve mayormente la fachada del "ventanal" que ya veremos ilumina una amplia escalera de madera. Zoom.
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> También se destaca en esta fachada un interesante balcón.
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y esta "mini-cúpula-doble" o algo así que nunca se la nota porque en el ángulo opuesto hay otra cúpula diferente y mucho mayor que se lleva siempre todas las miradas
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y giramos hacia la derecha para encarar la fachada principal, donde está la puerta mayor del edificio.
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom a la puerta
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fachada siguiente
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che, ¿Quién dijo "Sí, los tolditos verdes y blancos van a quedar bárbaros"? Seguro que fue el mismo que puso los toldos azules en la Corte Electoral.
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y la cuarta fachada, es decir la del fondo
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son lindos esos dos salientes de los extremos con balconcitos en la parte superior
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom: Entrada posterior
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y finalmente una tanda dedicada a la cúpula desde muy diversos ángulos
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que les vayan gustando. La proxima tanda: el interior.
> 
> SALUDOS


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful after and before mix from the uruguayan forum 



Santi92 said:


> *^*
> 
> Me pa que sí. :yes:
> 
> Hace bastante que tenía esto por postear, así como hace bastante que quería revivir este hilo. No tengo nuevos aportes, pero reciclando los excelentes ya posteados y con la magia del CS4, se puede decir que todo se puede.
> 
> Bacacay mirando al Solís, con una diferencia de 70 años entre la vereda de enfrente y la otra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La proa de Agraciada y Suárez con un abismo de 108 años de diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieciocho y Yí, 2010 y 1986 respectivamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: cuando averigüe por qué _Photobucket_ me las subió con tan poca resolución, lo arreglo. Por ahora, pueden ir tirando haciendo uso del clic derecho.
> 
> 
> 
> .​


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Acoustic

That building near the Artigas monument is quite stunning. The antenna on top doesn't help it though.


----------



## Linguine

^^



impressive set of pics....


----------



## el palmesano

^^thaks

and acoustic, obviously hehe, it is the problem of economic decline, tah a wonderful buildings become deteriorated


as you can see, it was the original aspect wehen it was built in the 30's becoming one of the tallest in south america


----------



## Acoustic

At least the antenna is something minor and high on top of it, it would be a crime to modify this building in any other way. By the way, what is this building being used for nowadays?


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I didn't understand, what o you say?? that you prefer the antenna?? or not?? haha

In the Uruguayan forum we dream with the day that they restored the building, pull out the antenna and recover the moldings from the building..


well, the building has been an office building, a hotel, and nowadays is a mix of offices and residences


----------



## el palmesano

more from the Palacio Salvo



SebaFun said:


> Una fotito de uno de mis edificios favoritos:





Santi92 said:


> Un pequeño aporte, que recordarán del _thread_ "Montevideo Retro":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gran hilo, excelente la info Parlancho. Jamás en todo el día se me pasó por la cabeza siquiera la grandiosa ocasión que encarna esta fecha, la de la inauguración de el ícono por excelencia de Montevideo, si bien el tema sea controversialmente nimio.
> 
> Me alegra saber que la Intendencia no sólo está ejecutando reparaciones y refacciones en su entorno, sino que el estudio de un plan de recuperación de la fachada me parece esencial y me pone contento que se lo tenga en consideración.
> 
> Estaría muy bueno entrar y sacar fotos de su interior así de La Giralda, para poder conocerlo mejor y apreciar su estadio actual, que según detalla la revista es muy bueno.
> 
> Salud, Palacio. Por 80 más.
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

the view from the Palacio Salvo



Tatito said:


> Esto del Facebook es mortal, que me disculpe el dueño de las imagenes pero yo no tengo la culpa que sea amigo del amigo del amigo del amigo de un amigo mio, y que no tenga protegidas las fotos... jejeje
> 
> Bueno, el tema es que encontré estas imagenes que no son mías, de alguien que subió a la cúpula del Palacio Salvo...
> 
> Acá se las dejo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

pictures from Tatito



Tatita said:


> Salutes.
> 
> Sho.-
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

a good old picture posted by oriental











and the comparative from oriental

el original esta mucho mas claro , pero es muy grande, puede servir para impresion, etc.
link:

http: //img195.imageshack.us/img195/5656/palaciosalvo.jpg


----------



## el palmesano

in this thread you can see a lot of pictures inside of the building

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=925384&highlight=palacio+salvo


----------



## geoff189d

I think the Palacio Salvo is the definitive skyscraper of South America. I had a great view of it from my room in the Victoria Hotel.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ in the post 1182 you can see pictures taken from the hotel


----------



## geoff189d

el palmesano said:


> ^^ in the post 1182 you can see pictures taken from the hotel


Ha ha. I wasn't that high up. I was on about the 12th floor. The newer tower of the hotel had not been built but there was a model of it in the reception.


----------



## Rubinski

*Montevideo de bicicleta*

Gostaria de conhecer Montevideo pedalando. É possivel como em Buenos Aires?


----------



## el palmesano

well, I'm not sure, but probably you can rent a bicycle in a lot of places and, in internet you 
can find it. But there is not any public service for rent a bycicle that I know...


buen, no estoy seguro, pero diria que no hay ningun servicio publico de ese tipo, pero si que hay lugares para alquilar bicicletas por toda la ciudad, y en internet seguro que encuentras informacion de eso


----------



## el palmesano

geoff189d said:


> Ha ha. I wasn't that high up. I was on about the 12th floor. The newer tower of the hotel had not been built but there was a model of it in the reception.


true hehe, because the second tower was built in 1996


----------



## el palmesano

one corner


Tatito said:


> Gracias por el comentario querido...
> 
> Vamos con una más??
> 
> *Constituyente y Martinez Trueba* (Facultad de Ciencias Sociales*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gracias Super
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

some pictures



SebaFun said:


> Muchisimas gracias por los comentarios pablito y uru:hug: son geniales, siempre ahi!!!!
> 
> Gracias palme siempre por alimentar este hilo tambien con comentarios, etc.
> 
> Mas montevideo
> MONTEVIDEO


----------



## Guaporense

Montevideo is like a cuter version of POA.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ really??


----------



## Nort

Guaporense said:


> Montevideo is like a cuter version of POA.


WTF!!!????

Are you sure?!!!!

have you ever been to Montevideo?!

I think that no, and if you really go to Montevideo you`d see that is much better than POA and Montevideo is a beautiful city.

Remember Monte is more Civilized than POA

Iam Uruguayan and i´m proud to be Uruguayan i wouldn´t change it 4 nothing
So goodbye!!


----------



## Nort

More of the modern buildings of Montevideo...




















The lunas (moons) of Malvin

Diamantis Plaza




















The world trade center!




















Torre antel


----------



## Nort

Si me dejás más palmesano yo te puedo ayudar con las zonas menos pobladas


----------



## el palmesano

Nort said:


> WTF!!!????
> 
> Are you sure?!!!!
> 
> have you ever been to Montevideo?!
> 
> I think that no, and if you really go to Montevideo you`d see that is much better than POA and Montevideo is a beautiful city.
> 
> Remember Monte is more Civilized than POA
> 
> Iam Uruguayan and i´m proud to be Uruguayan i wouldn´t change it 4 nothing
> So goodbye!!



WTF?? he said cuter than POA, that's a compliment


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for your pictures Nort, it is a open thread 

But you must say, where you found the pictures, or if the the pictures are yours


----------



## el palmesano

more from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## geoff189d

Great set of photos! Thanks for posting.


----------



## el palmesano

and thanks for comment


----------



## Nort

el palmesano said:


> thanks for your pictures Nort, it is a open thread
> 
> But you must say, where you found the pictures, or if the the pictures are yours




Jaja mi profesora me las va a pagar me mintio xD si ahora en un rato pongo de donde son


----------



## el palmesano

I didn't understand.. jeje


----------



## cameronpaul

Thanks for the good photos = as you say, not very well known in other parts of the world, looks very attractive but I would say probably not very prosperous going by street scenes of shops etc. = am I right in thinking this?


----------



## el palmesano

yes, you are right because the country has been in economic decline since the 50's, but now is in an economic growth, so the shops are improving day by day  in the streets


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed, great new photos from Montevideo :cheers: Happy New Year to all


----------



## Rekarte

Nice,the little Buenos Aires!:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ well... or the little Madrid, Barcelona, or the big Cadiz, or other cities, simply just because is unique and has his own personality 


thankyou very much chritos! happy new year!! and happy new decade!! 

here you have a video that I found in youtube with the fireworks in montevideo


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great photos and vids! Always a pleasure to check out this thread. Love this city! :cheers:

Happy New Year Montevideo!!


----------



## Mario_Giovannetti

Lovely pictures. It makes me want to eat a chivito and drink a Patricia. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ like this?









and this?










I want a chivito now too haha


----------



## el palmesano

Parisian Girl said:


> Great photos and vids! Always a pleasure to check out this thread. Love this city! :cheers:
> 
> Happy New Year Montevideo!!


thanks


----------



## geoff189d

I've been watching the celebrations at Xmas Eve and New Years Eve in the old city on Youtube. Great fun! Happy New Year.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes, water and paper all around the old city haha


----------



## el palmesano

more from montevideo




SebaFun said:


> Desde el techo del Palacio Legislativo 360º
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour Aquí


----------



## el palmesano

and more



SebaFun said:


> Afueras del Legislativo 360º
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour Aquí


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures


----------



## el palmesano

more from flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Montevideo Bay, Uraguay, 1889*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4482438988/


----------



## japanese001




----------



## el palmesano

^^ it is Buenos Aires hehe


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

In the city, and in the region lot of people moves on bus


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

more from the uruguayan forum



Parlanchín said:


> *Submarino brasileño visita Montevideo*
> 
> Hasta el domingo, la Escuadra Brasileña de la Operación Aspirantex-11 formada por la fragata Constitución y Bosísio, el navío-tanque Almirante Gastao Motta, el submarino Timbira y dos helicópteros, estará en Montevideo.






Larobi said:


> 14/01/11 - 8:28 am - La 3º de Fenix, según me dijeron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14/01/11 - 8:31 am - Gimnasia en la playa, actividad organizada por la IMM


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70717755#post70717755


----------



## el palmesano

Headquarters of the National Museum of Anthropology




Parlanchín said:


> *Casa quinta de Mendilaharsu*
> 
> *Sede del Museo Nacional de Antropología.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En 1890 el Dr. Domingo Mendilaharsu compró la casa a la familia Varela y encargó su reforma al Arq. Julián Másquelez. De acuerdo con la Prof. Daniela Tomeo se cerró el patio rodeándolo por una gran galería con vidrios de colores que culmina en un jardín de invierno. En el patio se colocaron una gran fuente de hierro y juegos de jardín de este mismo material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La nueva fachada norte fue ornamentada con opulencia según los lineamientos del eclecticismo de fin de siglo, mucho más ostentoso que el de décadas anteriores. Se contruyó además el primer piso en el que se encontraba la biblioteca a la que se accede por una elegante escalera caracol y un mirador desde el cual se veía el Cerro de Montevideo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En 1925 la Sra. María Antonia Netto de Mendilaharsu regresó de Niza, donde vivía desde hacía unos años y realizó una gran reforma en el interior de la casa. Antes de volver de Francia, había realizado importantes compras: telas de tapicería, cuadros y muebles. Desde 1988 es sede del Museo Nacional de Antropología y su dirección es Avda. De las Instrucciones 948. No dejes de visitarlo.


----------



## el palmesano

pictures from panoramio


----------



## cameronpaul

El Palmesano, you have posted a most comprehensive and interesting thread , one of the best I have seen in all of the SSC forums.
I look forward to visiting Montevideo in the not too distant future, thanks to your wonderful photos - thank you very much.


----------



## el palmesano

OH!! thanks to you, you have posted one of the best comment I have ever seen in this thread


----------



## el palmesano

more from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Yellow Fever

Great shots but all self taken photos MUST BE accompanied by "photo by me" written beneath each pic or they will be deleted. 

Also, flickr want all their photos accompanied by the direct links that can trace back to the pages where you get the photos from. Simply with "flickr" on the top of each photo is NOT GOOD enough.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ ok, then I will fix it
I must search the links


----------



## japanese001

el palmesano said:


>


Montevideo is a big city.


----------



## el palmesano

yes, and probably it is because is like a garden city


----------



## el palmesano

more from Montevideo, from flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

the Queen Mary 2 and the anchor from the Graf spee


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

pedestrian streets inside the old city


----------



## el palmesano

Aebu


----------



## el palmesano

view from the Queen Mary 2

another cruise, ther port, and the "Fortaleza del Cerro"


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful picture 


Palacio Legislativo (the National Congress Building) 1908-1925 by Vittorio Meano and Gaetano Moretti, viewed from Queen Mary 2 in the port.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/5495316707/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/chinko/5495225358/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Lux building


----------



## el palmesano

clinicas complez, from the 30's

hospital complex includes the national university hospital of the University of the Republic (in Uruguay teh public university is free), and the other medical centers, today quite damaged.

inside is in better shape


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

summer theatre

in this theater, at carnival, you can see performances "murgas"
uruguayan carnival is the longest in the world, 2 month










here you can see pictures from the performances
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimedelrio/page2/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

yes, it is Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Arrival of 19 Capitals rally, Historic Car


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

old








or new


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from the city of Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks 

more from flickr


----------



## geoff189d

Lots and lots of new photos. Keep 'em coming. Thanks.


----------



## juancito

Very nice photos, please keep sharing!


----------



## 2smrt4u

it looks very beautiful ! I hope I'll get the chance to visit it someday


----------



## el palmesano

you're welcome, and sure, I'll keep sharing every nice picture I found

and smart guy(hehe), you will be welcome by people from Montevideo!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Luli Pop

this beauty was recently sold for just 1.000.000 U$S!!!










can you believe it???

it's near the beach in the best neigbourhood of the most polite city of latin America!!!


----------



## Luli Pop

que hdps!!!!


----------



## el palmesano

Luli Pop said:


> this beauty was recently sold for just 1.000.000 U$S!!!
> 
> 
> 
> can you believe it???
> 
> it's near the beach in the best neigbourhood of the most polite city of latin America!!!


not exactly, because the beach is far, but it is a very important area, years ago
was more luxurious, but even today there are big houses and the is neighborhood of the presidential palace


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

more 

18 de Julio avenue


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

*as you can see, the stores have destroyed the ground floor of beautiful buildings*


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## geoff189d

That marvellous art deco building on 18 (Edificio Diaz?) looks very rundown. Are there any plans to restore it?


----------



## el palmesano

^^

not necessary, because it is currently in restoration!!!!!

so that in a few months, finally after 70 years, will return to look splendid 


if you look at the wall to your right you will see that they have already painted


----------



## Vaklston

Beautiful place


----------



## geoff189d

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> not necessary, because it is currently in restoration!!!!!
> 
> so that in a few months, finally after 70 years, will return to look splendid
> 
> 
> if you look at the wall to your right you will see that they have already painted



Good news. Bet you are glad about that!!


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Muy linda ciudad!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Lovely street level photos here. Montevideo is a very charming and colourful city.


----------



## SPIDERSAILLES

By versailless










By versailless 










By versailless











By versailless










By versailless 











By versailless


----------



## espectro

Que lindas fotos Versailles, decime como hiciste para subir al Salvo?


----------



## el palmesano

I'm sure that in a few years they will restore the Palacio Salvo, I hope!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## groentje

el palmesano said:


> *as you can see, the stores have destroyed the ground floor of beautiful buildings*


An all too common practice, el palmesano. They did it here, too. We can comfort ourselves with the beautiful facades that where kept intact above the shop windows.

Lovely shots, again, el palmesano.


----------



## el palmesano

^^
but I've been in Brussels, and really, in Montevideo is worse because it is also the main avenue across the country, 18 Juilo is like the Gran Via in Madrid to Montevideo

hope that as in Madrid, one day they recover these beautiful facades and leave the avenue


----------



## geoff189d

Keep posting the pics please mate. I never get tired of looking at photos of Montevideo!


----------



## japanese001

versailless said:


>


Unique building


----------



## Hellboatman

Los felicito por el contenido de estas páginas. Pero por favor, rectifiquen el título!!! Ese "unknowed" la hace impresentable. Por favor poner "Unknown", espero ese pequeño detalle para mostrarla con orgullo a mis amigos de habla inglesa.
Saludos,
Hellboatman


----------



## el palmesano

^^ el problema es que no lo puedo arreglar, parece ser que ningun moderador lo lee... y los moderadores son los únicos que lo pueden solucionar...

The problem is that I can not fix, it seems that any moderator reads ... and moderators are the only ones who can solve ...


thanks for the comments 


please!! change the title


----------



## Yellow Fever

We have a problem! All your flickr photos are not properly sourced. Read my first sticky to learn how to put the links back to each photo web page. Im afraid that I have to delete at least the last two pages of the photos. sorry!


----------



## christos-greece

That building its indeed very nice  need a little painting through... 


versailless said:


> By versailless


----------



## el palmesano

Yellow Fever said:


> We have a problem! All your flickr photos are not properly sourced. Read my first sticky to learn how to put the links back to each photo web page. Im afraid that I have to delete at least the last two pages of the photos. sorry!


are you kidding?? every photo that is taken from flickr has it's own code that is the link in flickr from the photo, so I don't need to put any link, just because I'm not violating a copyright


----------



## nelson529

Congratulacions & thanks...
I live here...and love this city, I'm architect..., and "live" every day the places you "shout? with your camara...(I beg your perdon... my english!), they are wonderfull. Y could renew the quality of the life here and that places we walk allways, but sometimes we don't realice that they are very kind for us...
My best wishes for you, I enjoy you like Montevideo, our "little-big"city...


----------



## el palmesano

thank you very much for the comment


----------



## el palmesano

in montevideo you can find all kind of corners...



Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias Pablito por el comentario.
> 
> Vamos ahora con una esquina grande, un edificio no muy llamativo pero con unos detalles interesantes.
> 
> *18 de Julio y Wilson Ferreira Aldunate (Rio Branco)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias muchachos por todos los comentarios, comparto con todos, una esquina perfectamente "olvidable"
> 
> Ahora vamos con una mejorcita, aunque bastante abandonada.
> 
> *Soriano y Gutierrez Ruiz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Colonia y Julio Herrera y Obes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias muchachos por los comentarios.
> 
> Vamos con un "decó" del Parque Rodó ahora...
> 
> *21 de Setiembre y Guri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias Seba y Germán por los comentarios. La verdad que si, pide a gritos una lavada de cara.
> 
> Miramos hacia el frente...
> 
> *Hotel Plaza Fuerte, Sarandí y Bartolomé Mitre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios kay:
> 
> 
> *Peatonal Sarandí y Bartolomé Mitre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Bueno, se viene el contrapunto...
> 
> *Uruguay y Vazquez (recién pintadito)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Tristán Narvaja (recién... eemmm... recién abandonadito :bash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se agradecen las comparaciones... jejeje.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias muchachos por los comentarios kay:
> 
> *Colonia y Convención*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Millán y Mazangano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Suarez y Arapey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> ^^ Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> *Agraciada y Caraballo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *San José y Zelmar Michelini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *18 y Tacuarembó*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> ^^ Vos decís que lo positivo de no contar con marquesinas suma más que todas las contras que le encontramos a la esquina?? jejeje
> 
> Gracias por el comentario querido...
> 
> Vamos con una más??
> 
> *Constituyente y Martinez Trueba* (Facultad de Ciencias Sociales*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gracias Super
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> 25 de Mayo y 1 de Mayo...
> 
> *Palacio Taranco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercedes y Convención*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures









from the uruguayan forum


Tatito said:


> Gracias massa y Germán por los comentarios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> .





pablito28 said:


> Muy linda foto Tatín, dejo una del Martes.


----------



## el palmesano

and more corners




Tatito said:


> *Rondeau y Valparaíso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Aquí está su disco... si! digame que tema desea escuchar?... :lol::lol:
> 
> *Rivera y Veinte de Setiembre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya que estabamos a una cuadra...
> 
> *Rivera y Boulevard Artigas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes y gracias por los comentarios kay:
> 
> 
> 
> .






Tatito said:


> *Rondeau y Nueva York* (A ver cuantos la conocen por dentro?¿ :lol::lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias Pablito por el comentario.
> 
> 
> *Gral Urquiza y Presidente Berro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> `
> 
> *Av. Uruguay y Magallanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Av Uruguay y Fernandez Crespo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Av Uruguay y Gaboto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos y buenas noches.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Santi92 said:


> Se agradece, gente. Ya que estamos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Félix María Olmedo y Joaquín Diego Pereyra. En el Prado, aunque Vd. no lo crea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un... _coso_, llamémosle, que no me representa ni a mí ni a mi barrio. Putéenlo, si les pinta. Viacaba y Río de Janeiro.
> 
> PD: No están mal los pies de foto, se me rompió la cámara el otro día y tuve que salir a quemar los cartuchos.
> 
> 
> 
> .​





Santi92 said:


> Me da la impresión de que más que el mirador, el agregado en sí lo compone el remate del mismo; es decir, el tejado a cuatro aguas. Es más, si te fijás en el motivo del bajorrelieve abajo del tejado, vas a ver que se trata del mismo que ostentan los bajorrelieves del resto del edificio.
> 
> Si hay algo seguro es que, como bien decís, a todas luces ese remate no tiene nada que hacer en un edificio como el que observamos, el cual me parece más ecléctico que afrancesado puro. Sin embargo, no sé si una cúpula lo hubiera rematado de manera armónica con las líneas del edificio asimismo... la verdad que me dejó pensando.
> 
> En efecto Tato, muy bonita proa y mejores fotos. De hecho, ante tal despliegue fotográfico mi Kodak tuvo el atrevimiento de sacar algunas para este hilo, pero se la banca igual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Gaceta y San Lorenzo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartolomé Mitre y Cerrito.
> 
> 
> 
> .​





Tatito said:


> La preciosa proa de las calles *Barrios Amorín *y *Vazquez*, luego que ambas calles cruzan *Paysandú* hacia el norte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Colonia y Vazquez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por los comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

in montevideo you can find all kind of corners...



Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias Pablito por el comentario.
> 
> Vamos ahora con una esquina grande, un edificio no muy llamativo pero con unos detalles interesantes.
> 
> *18 de Julio y Wilson Ferreira Aldunate (Rio Branco)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias muchachos por todos los comentarios, comparto con todos, una esquina perfectamente "olvidable"
> 
> Ahora vamos con una mejorcita, aunque bastante abandonada.
> 
> *Soriano y Gutierrez Ruiz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Colonia y Julio Herrera y Obes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias muchachos por los comentarios.
> 
> Vamos con un "decó" del Parque Rodó ahora...
> 
> *21 de Setiembre y Guri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias Seba y Germán por los comentarios. La verdad que si, pide a gritos una lavada de cara.
> 
> Miramos hacia el frente...
> 
> *Hotel Plaza Fuerte, Sarandí y Bartolomé Mitre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios kay:
> 
> 
> *Peatonal Sarandí y Bartolomé Mitre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Bueno, se viene el contrapunto...
> 
> *Uruguay y Vazquez (recién pintadito)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uruguay y Tristán Narvaja (recién... eemmm... recién abandonadito :bash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se agradecen las comparaciones... jejeje.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias muchachos por los comentarios kay:
> 
> *Colonia y Convención*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Millán y Mazangano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Suarez y Arapey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> ^^ Muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> *Agraciada y Caraballo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *San José y Zelmar Michelini*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *18 y Tacuarembó*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> ^^ Vos decís que lo positivo de no contar con marquesinas suma más que todas las contras que le encontramos a la esquina?? jejeje
> 
> Gracias por el comentario querido...
> 
> Vamos con una más??
> 
> *Constituyente y Martinez Trueba* (Facultad de Ciencias Sociales*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gracias Super
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> 25 de Mayo y 1 de Mayo...
> 
> *Palacio Taranco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercedes y Convención*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

and more corners




Tatito said:


> *Rondeau y Valparaíso*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Aquí está su disco... si! digame que tema desea escuchar?... :lol::lol:
> 
> *Rivera y Veinte de Setiembre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya que estabamos a una cuadra...
> 
> *Rivera y Boulevard Artigas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes y gracias por los comentarios kay:
> 
> 
> 
> .






Tatito said:


> *Rondeau y Nueva York* (A ver cuantos la conocen por dentro?¿ :lol::lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias Pablito por el comentario.
> 
> 
> *Gral Urquiza y Presidente Berro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> `
> 
> *Av. Uruguay y Magallanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Av Uruguay y Fernandez Crespo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Av Uruguay y Gaboto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos y buenas noches.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Santi92 said:


> Se agradece, gente. Ya que estamos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Félix María Olmedo y Joaquín Diego Pereyra. En el Prado, aunque Vd. no lo crea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un... _coso_, llamémosle, que no me representa ni a mí ni a mi barrio. Putéenlo, si les pinta. Viacaba y Río de Janeiro.
> 
> PD: No están mal los pies de foto, se me rompió la cámara el otro día y tuve que salir a quemar los cartuchos.
> 
> 
> 
> .​





Santi92 said:


> Me da la impresión de que más que el mirador, el agregado en sí lo compone el remate del mismo; es decir, el tejado a cuatro aguas. Es más, si te fijás en el motivo del bajorrelieve abajo del tejado, vas a ver que se trata del mismo que ostentan los bajorrelieves del resto del edificio.
> 
> Si hay algo seguro es que, como bien decís, a todas luces ese remate no tiene nada que hacer en un edificio como el que observamos, el cual me parece más ecléctico que afrancesado puro. Sin embargo, no sé si una cúpula lo hubiera rematado de manera armónica con las líneas del edificio asimismo... la verdad que me dejó pensando.
> 
> En efecto Tato, muy bonita proa y mejores fotos. De hecho, ante tal despliegue fotográfico mi Kodak tuvo el atrevimiento de sacar algunas para este hilo, pero se la banca igual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Gaceta y San Lorenzo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartolomé Mitre y Cerrito.
> 
> 
> 
> .​





Tatito said:


> La preciosa proa de las calles *Barrios Amorín *y *Vazquez*, luego que ambas calles cruzan *Paysandú* hacia el norte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> *Colonia y Vazquez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos por los comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more corners 


Tatito said:


> Nos vamos al barrio Capurro...
> 
> 
> *Blas Basualdo esquina Santiago Labandera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios de la última esquina, estoy haciendo los arreglos para que podamos hacer la _intervención urbana._.. jejeje.
> 
> Ahora vamos con alguna esquina más...
> 
> *Esta preciosa casona es la proa de Charrúa, Ponce, Av. Brasil y Bvar Artigas...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detalle...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si miramos hacia el frente, del otro lado de Boulevard tenemos esta esquina...
> 
> *Bvar Artigas y Charrúa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nos metemos un poco más en el barrio Punta Carretas y nos encontramos esta esquina peculiar...
> 
> *José Maria Montero y Bonpland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detalle...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

more corners



Tatito said:


> Gracias Rodri, Pablito y Seba por los comentarios... me alegro que les gustara la última imagen...
> 
> Hoy tenemos un post un poco menos alentador... nos vamos a Cordón, al sur de 18 de Julio.
> 
> *Guayabo y Magallanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La hermosa proa de Guayabo, Constituyente y Vazquez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Lo peor de esta última es que se vé perfectamente desde 18 y Vazquez... Fordi la debe ver desde su ventana... jejeje.
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Gracias a todos por los comentarios... me alegro que les hayan gustado estas últimas tandas... yo me sigo maravillando y sorprendiendo todavía de la infinidad de estilos y diseños que ostentan nuestras esquinas...
> 
> Los dejo ahora con una pedida por la barra hace unos días...
> 
> *Banco de Seguros del Estado... Rio Negro, Libertador y Mercedes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdonen el contraluz que hace que no se aprecie como se debe el edificio... aproveché la hora que pasé por allí y no andaba con mucho tiempo para rodearlo y buscar mejores tomas... pero siempre se puede volver por él...
> 
> 
> Gracias desde ya...
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Santi92 said:


> *^*
> 
> Mientras esperamos entonces, y en favor del movimiento desmonopolizador de este _thread_ (?) es que me tomo el atrevimiento de dejar un par de esquinas, ambas ellas de la Ciudad Vieja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos Aires y Treinta y Tres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piedras y Maciel.
> 
> 
> .​





Tatito said:


> Gracias Seba, me alegro que te guste.
> 
> Vamos con dos esquinas más, que están a solo 100 metros de esta última, en Galicia y Rondeau.
> 
> *Una vista de ambas...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La ex Casa Introzzi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Más cerca...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y la esquina de la actual ferretería...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un edificio con unos detalles muy lindos...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.-
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5578182217/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eu

Each time I see pics from Montevideo, I feel it's a sad city, with few people in the streets, and buildings in ruins. 

I'm surely wrong (part of my family live there and they're not depressive), but it's the feeling I have about the city...


----------



## el palmesano

well, but you are not wrong, Uruguay became a sad country when it became a poor country, but since some years ago, it has change, and people seems happier, look to the future, and the city starts to revive, lot of buildings are been restored and more builded, and city is improving.


----------



## geoff189d

I downloaded a pdf file about the city's architecture - 439 pages! Very informative and it is in English as well as Spanish.


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice buildings from Montevideo; couple of them needs some good renovation through


----------



## el palmesano

geoff189d said:


> I downloaded a pdf file about the city's architecture - 439 pages! Very informative and it is in English as well as Spanish.


where?? hehe


----------



## guille_89uy

Exellent work!


----------



## el palmesano

thanks


----------



## eu

el palmesano said:


> people seems happier, look to the future, and the city starts to revive, lot of buildings are been restored and more builded, and city is improving.


That's a good news!


----------



## el palmesano

christos-greece said:


> Interesting and very nice buildings from Montevideo; couple of them needs some good renovation through


I agree, and fortunately many are being restored




Tatito said:


> *Si... allí detrás, ven??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La fachada está como la habíamos visto la última vez...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





pablito28 said:


> Bueno la fachada por Yaguarón ya está totalmente pintada, restan las aberturas; al igual que la torecilla y la cúpula que les quedan algunos detalles. La fachada por 18 de Julio resta pintarla en un 70% aprox. La verdad que está quedando imponente :drool: :drool: :drool:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





pablito28 said:


> Bueno en la peatonal Bacacay están restaurando este edificio,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que es igual a este.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y que pertenece a,





[email protected] said:


> Otro reciclado en Paysandú y Andes.





Tatito said:


> *Otro que sigue con ganas de quedar pronto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> Y continuando con la _increíble y esperanzadora ola renovadora_ de 18 de Julio, encontramos otro beneficiado.
> 
> *18 y Gaboto*... un bello edificio esquinero que va a qedar más lindo...





pablito28 said:


> Reciclajes de 25 de Mayo esq Zabala.





pablito28 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

after


Parlanchín said:


> Una de las joyas de la arquitectura montevideana, agradezco si alguien tiene datos de su construcción, arquitecto, etc.Esto es lo que encontre de este magnifico edificio:
> 
> *Edificio Café Montevideo *
> Avda.18 de Julio 1300 esq. Aquiles Lanza
> Fecha: Década de 1920
> Estilo: Eclecticismo Historicista





Tatito said:


> .



before


Tatito said:


> Salutes.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Vaklston

Beautiful pics


----------



## el palmesano

the Montevideo new taxis (hehe), have been bought with the aim of having a fleet of taxis accessible to disabled people also



[email protected] said:


> Lo prometido, aprovechando una escapadita fugaz del laburo...:lol:










[/QUOTE]

how it will look


Gabriel87 said:


>


so that all new taxis will look like this::
after


[email protected] said:


> Hyundai Accent...




before


Bolsilludo said:


> _Fuente: http://www.uruguayaldia.com/2011/05/taxis-cambiaran-de-color/_


----------



## Yellow Fever

unproperly linked flickr photos have been deleted.


----------



## el palmesano

which photos ?? haha


----------



## arnau_Vic

:/


----------



## Nort

LOL


----------



## el palmesano

arnau_Vic said:


> :/


??


----------



## el palmesano

"La Rambla"


"Barrio sur", south neighborhood(the name of the neighborhood of the picture)


centenario building, in the old city










Independencia squere






Artigas train station, nowadays out of service


Cagancha squere


inside Central Offices of uruguayan post service




"Mercado del Puerto", an ancient structure with lot of restaurants inside



inside Soli theatre


----------



## el palmesano

in jacksonville "nighborhood"




the big building is the Mercosur building


18 de Julio avenue


building of the municipality of Montevideo


views from the building of the municipality of Montevideo







port of Montevideo


the prt, and at the background is the Antel tower and Aguada Park tower in the neigborhood of Aguada




the port


view from the river(or sea) two main towers, the heraton hotel and the big one is the universitary public hospital


Plaza Independencia





Contitucion (or Matriz) squere


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Ronald34

Viva Uruguay


----------



## el palmesano

^^ hope you like the pictures I post


----------



## Suncity

Very nice pictures.

:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures


----------



## el palmesano

Zabala squere


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Stock Exchange









when the city was fortified


----------



## el palmesano

around the Independencia squere


----------



## el palmesano

torre de Antel









Legislative Palace









La rambla, as we call to the seafront


----------



## el palmesano

the old casino from the Prado neighborhood









the botanical garden in the Prado neighborhood









streets from the same neighborhood


----------



## el palmesano

Gauchos in a protest against the installation of a mining company


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

the port


----------



## el palmesano

kebab in Montevideo.. as in every city haha









the old building of the Cabildo(governance of the city in the colonial era) of Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

Parque del Prado


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## brazilteen

^^ Montevideo is diverse even being "small"...not so small


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

brazilteen said:


> ^^ Montevideo is diverse even being "small"...not so small


you are right, because the city is big, but not the population


----------



## el palmesano

typical garage in the city


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

parque Rodó


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## guille_89uy

el palmesano said:


>



:drool:


----------



## el palmesano

^^amazing, right??


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## guille_89uy

c'mon people!!!


----------



## Wunderknabe

A lot of ugly buildings, but with blue sky and a summer breeze it looks like a pleasant city.

I like the architectual mix of those ugly blocks and the beauty of older times, and some modern additions. 

And cool old 2CV and VW Bugs


----------



## sebvill

Montevideo is simply beautiful! Its definately one of my favourite cities in South America. Although is harder to make loads of money in Montevideo than in larger cities like Sampa, Baires, Stgo, Lima or Bogota...once you have it, Montevideo is a great place to live in.


----------



## el palmesano

Wunderknabe said:


> A lot of ugly buildings, but with blue sky and a summer breeze it looks like a pleasant city.
> 
> I like the architectual mix of those ugly blocks and the beauty of older times, and some modern additions.
> 
> And cool old 2CV and VW Bugs


well, is true, there are lot of ugy buildings from the 80's and 70's, but thre is also lot of buituful buildings, and hauses in the city 

and as you say, there are lot of old cars!!


----------



## el palmesano

sebvill said:


> Montevideo is simply beautiful! Its definately one of my favourite cities in South America. Although is harder to make loads of money in Montevideo than in larger cities like Sampa, Baires, Stgo, Lima or Bogota...once you have it, Montevideo is a great place to live in.


well, but there is Punta del Este hehe


----------



## el palmesano

more


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

more 

more old cars 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5674161349/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5674734594/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5674171573/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelobertolini/5678203008/sizes/l/in/photostream/

The WTC Montevideo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5681346011/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfmazel/5681955838/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5103770274/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5103158327/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamaspodrealcanzarte/5473921095/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemper/5531295582/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/maes-loren/4707214894/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mendezmarcos/4914484502/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/matepe/4778489646/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/burocracianeuronal/4967712693/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## guille_89uy

The most beautiful city in Latin America!


----------



## nico...u13

The last pics are amazing. especially the old cars ones 


thanks palme


----------



## el palmesano

well, one of the most beautiful, because there are lot of beautiful city in the south


----------



## el palmesano

mercado del puerto








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5064240184/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peters_travels/5456313959/sizes/l/in/photostream/

-----------








http://www.flickr.com/photos/minimalboy/5694047405/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5704734681/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5704488341/sizes/l/in/photostream/

in the background is Montevideo, you can't see the city








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amanda3/5711653650/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/amanda3/5716417671/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amanda3/5717243040/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/furryjumpergirl/5734662668/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/capiotti/5753223660/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bagagem_fotografica/5754305947/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5757904307/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5757905541/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5757899113/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5758443624/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5758470520/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5757888071/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5758433814/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5758417578/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/finndus/5757871315/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Snuffgore

No conozco *Montevideo*, pero es una ciudad a la que siempre e querido ir. E visto tantas fotos y todas me generan una PAZ increíble. Espero conocerla pronto, y ver a "la Vela puerca" de nuevo... 

Saludos.

Enzo G.H.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I'm sure that if youlike la vela puerca, you will like the city 

where are you from??


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenyuetlingpang/5776981170/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenyuetlingpang/5776922914/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenyuetlingpang/5776407041/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenyuetlingpang/5776384847/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amanda3/5717123956/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielgemino/5756128307/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aquietstrength/5769138199/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aquietstrength/5769663150/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aquietstrength/5769128783/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenyuetlingpang/5776375679/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenyuetlingpang/5776887300/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

prado neighborhood


----------



## el palmesano

una escuela


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2704227350/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2715299620/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2712122132/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2712122300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2731662421/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2739146355/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2747041118/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2747041032/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2703405597/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2704227130/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2704226602/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/germanott/2705852901/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

the park of the neigborhood


----------



## el palmesano

and in the neighborhood every year is done an agricultural fair very important in the region









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nancykulfas/2479099891/sizes/m/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nancykulfas/2479086493/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikorimages/2424759032/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_pinar/2869577077/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_pinar/2869577737/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_pinar/2870398902/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_pinar/2869580933/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2379712158/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikorimages/2352450859/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2379716154/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2379708852/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2378877119/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

from this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=992493


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

tambien hacen conciertos de rock


----------



## el palmesano

USA day in the fair


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

rural fashion xDD


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo canraval


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## tikiturf

^^ Beautiful photos, I love this city !


----------



## reyvil888

el palmesano said:


>


Nice ! This church reminds me of the San Sebastian church in Manila which has similar facade and interiors. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

tikiturf said:


> ^^ Beautiful photos, I love this city !


Es bueno leerlo de una persona que vive en París!


----------



## el palmesano

reyvil888 said:


> Nice ! This church reminds me of the San Sebastian church in Manila which has similar facade and interiors. :cheers:


incredible so far and so close at the same time


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful photos from Carnaval. :happy:

Love that shot of the couple getting married at the altar. Beautiful setting.


----------



## nico...u13

thanks palme. you are doing and incredible work showing part of uruguayan and Montevideo culture 

keep going


----------



## 785111

:applause: :applause: espectacular el thread Palme! No lo había visto antes.. Saludos


----------



## tikiturf

el palmesano said:


> Es bueno leerlo de una persona que vive en París!


De nada,

Me encanta esta ciudad y es verdad que no es bien conocido.

¡ El carnaval se ve muy bien !


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for all your comments 

I'll keep posting


----------



## el palmesano

more

I found this pictures at this page:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfalfaylapiramidequemira/

a great artist, right??


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## nico...u13

i love this artistic graffitis. they look very strange but still beatiful, thanks palme

keep going


----------



## patricioestrellado

I have a crush on Montevideo


----------



## sebvill

Great pictures Palmesano! I will keep saying it but I think Montevideo is the best capital city to live in South America. And if you want to get some more action Buenos Aires is just in a 40 minutes distance flight or 3 hours in Ferry (Buquebus).


----------



## groentje

Hmm, No E. What can that mean?


----------



## el palmesano

groentje said:


> Hmm, No E. What can that mean?


no estacionar jeje = no parking


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

I love this building!!! It was before a house


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Deanb

love this city!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Deanb said:


> love this city!


so you must visit Montevideoonce in your life!! hehe


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

elgotitas said:


> Una del franzini desde la torre patria


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Carnaval


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Buenísimo thread, Palme. Me encantan las fotos de [email protected] [email protected] La del guitarrista es genial.

Y la del pibe en rollers la mejor xD.


----------



## japanese001

Montevideo Tango by lucky rice, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Panorama de Montevideo (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!! amazing picture!!


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gpolito/4752881047/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip/2730214973/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/commentditon/426461989/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/commentditon/426461528/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip/1518371452/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmanor/5843564020/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreavila/5905162116/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcemin/5918503235/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/santapaula/5931618982/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvignali/5747555663/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikorimages/3256661284/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikorimages/2352450471/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sorgin/1408891619/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/whiskeybird/3938733935/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flodigrip/5040253517/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandracelestina/5952385503/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luciam3/362569057/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## tikiturf

^^ Yeah really nice photos, here some photos of Montevideo :cheers: :

Here It's the Legislative Palace :


Palacio Legislativo de Montevideo par SantiagoCoronel, sur Flickr

Montevideo from the air :


Intendencia Municipal de Montevideo (aéreo) par Flodigrip's world, sur Flickr

And 2 nice Montevideo's skyline photos :


Sorprendente "skyline" 01 de Montevideo. Marzo 2001. par 
conecta9, sur Flickr


City skyline from El Cerro, Montevideo (2009) par Duncan+Gladys, sur Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful scenes. Love that aerial! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for that pictures!


----------



## corredor06

Great:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5819810860/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/le_petit_lucien/5818730992/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikishoots/5824991593/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sikishoots/5825063567/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gmanor/5842625649/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julief/5823182840/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## nico...u13

Very nice pictures of Montevideo. Thanks palmesano for the great job you are doing and thanks Japanese001 and tikiturk for the pictures


----------



## japanese001

SDC15035 by .duranpost., on Flickr


----------



## nico...u13

the last picture is not Montevideo. I think that is Buenos Aires


----------



## el palmesano

yes, is the street florida from buenos aires


----------



## tikiturf

Here, again, photos of Montevideo :cheers: :


Montevideo, Uruguay par Anthony Di Carlo, sur Flickr


Montevideo. Uruguay par Iñaki Rodríguez, sur Flickr


Porto de Montevideo par 
gustavomansur, sur Flickr


Torre de las Telecomunicaciones par Flodigrip's world, sur Flickr

And I love this photo because we can see, the Torre de las Telecomunicaciones (Torre de Antel) and the Palacio Legislativo.


Montevideo par Agustín Faggiano, sur Flickr


----------



## japanese001

DSC_0542 by Glauber Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

nice city!


----------



## nico...u13

really nice pictures. thanks tikiturf and japanese


----------



## japanese001

Welcome to Montevideo - Rodó Park. by Psicolocasa, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

Photos of the best part of the city (IMO), the Old Town :


Montevideo Old Town par AMWRanes, sur Flickr


Street Scene - Montevideo Uruguay par jpmckenna, sur Flickr


DSC_0006 par aquietstrength, sur Flickr

And a photo of the Montevideo Bay :


Montevideo Bay par Sam Kelly, sur Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

geoff189d said:


> Uruguay was certainly very adventurous with architecture around the 1930's period. Some great looking buildings in that last batch of photos. Thanks.


yes, you are completly right. I hope old this old buildings in the next years could be restored...


----------



## el palmesano

Bulevard Artigas


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Gran Teatro Metro - Montevideo, Uruguay

The former Cine Metro: cinematreasures.org/theaters/18199


----------



## geoff189d

I like the theatre and I'll check out the link you provided. Thanks.


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures!!


----------



## el palmesano

geoff189d said:


> I like the theatre and I'll check out the link you provided. Thanks.


which link??


----------



## geoff189d

el palmesano said:


> which link??


cinematreasures.org


----------



## el palmesano

ah! ok


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Cuernavacacity

^^Que bonita ciudad!


----------



## el palmesano

Gracias!! thanks!


----------



## Vasthrash

Muy linda, se agradecen las fotoskay:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ 

and I thank you for your comment


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## nico...u13

great pics as ever . thanks palme


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## guille_89uy

Uaaaaauuu!

One of the most beautiful cities in America, for sure! Very nice selection, this last one.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks 

hope more people could discover the city in the future


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great Pics!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks 

hope you like the city with this pictures


----------



## [email protected]@r

Nice pictures of the ex Cisplatina State.


----------



## el palmesano

really ex... haha


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Α-Ω

The antenna really doesn't fit to the old building in the last picture.
Such a disfigurement hno:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes, they have destroyed the building...

and the worst is that this antenna is not being used


----------



## nico...u13

beautiful pics of Montevideo palme, keep showing this calm city


----------



## el palmesano

Thanks 

I will!


----------



## nestor guichom

wonderfull thread!! Not only you can SEE Montevideo, you also can feel it, because our city is so special for that, it has an unic atmospher, go on!!


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for your comment, is great to read it


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

all abut a squere

plaza cagancha


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

18 de julio avenue


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates from Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks!


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Mercosur headquarters


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Nort

Beautifuls pics Palme!


----------



## ferdinand mex

Discreta, pero con una d las mejores calidad d vida en latinoamérica.


----------



## pegu

Que belleza de ciudad, me quiero ir pero ya! ayudenme a conseguir trabajo


----------



## Grape

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/63986289.jpg


----------



## el palmesano

pegu said:


> Que belleza de ciudad, me quiero ir pero ya! ayudenme a conseguir trabajo


pasate por el foro uruguayo y a ver que te sugieren jeje


go to the uruguayan forum and let's see what people suggest you hehe


----------



## el palmesano

ferdinand mex said:


> Discreta, pero con una d las mejores calidad d vida en latinoamérica.


thanks! lovely comment 

:hug:


----------



## el palmesano

grate pics Grabe! thanks!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Animo

el palmesano said:


> well, they can make questions or tell what they think about the city, or what surprise them, or just what they don' like, and I can try to show them things that could like them hehe
> 
> thanks for comment


OK, here is some homework for you. My friend is from Ciudad de la Costa and I was curious if that is like there? I have no idea much and Wiki doesn't have much to say about it. :colgate:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ well, CC is a conurbation of Montevideo. At first they were vacation homes, but people began to move into those homes and adopted them as fixed residences, and eventually became a dormitory town of Montevideo. It's a huge city residential houses with a lot of ground, similar to what is in the U.S., but as born as vacation place, the streets are unpaved (Uruguay traditional beach sites). Now they are already creating a network of sanitation and paving streets, but obviously requires a lot of money and time because the low density also makes it very expensive. Coast City is a logistical problem for Montevideo, because, Montevideo has excellent sanitation, but the trend to go outside the city inpide undertake developments like the subway.

redness in the department of Montevideo, the blue and into the City of Costa, who is in the Canelones department.









Ciudad de la Costa










I leave the link to the google maps look if you're interested.
http://maps.google.es/maps?ll=-34.828037,-55.948133&spn=0.058478,0.132179&gl=es&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=14

The city basically granted an avenue that bisects the city and serves as a fast track. On the avenue are all services. And this year the civic center opens, bringing together commercial and public offices. But there is also a route, the Interbalnearia (between the "balnearios", that is how we call places with houses that people use in summer)

The new Civic Centre that still U/C

the project

















pictures


aerial picture, at the left you can see the civic centre in the midle of Ciudad de la Costa






























Emilio Rodrigo said:


>


in the next post I will post pictures of the city


----------



## el palmesano

Canelones department starts here:





































the long avenue



















one from the air(bad quality)


----------



## el palmesano

all kind of houses along the city




















and beaches


----------



## SkyCA

Beautiful city.


----------



## el palmesano

in Ciudad de la Costa live really rich people and also porr people, but is easier sinf pictures of the good areas





























new buildings


----------



## el palmesano

SkyCA said:


> Beautiful city.


thanks!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

more form the Ciudad de la Costa but with little pictures


----------



## Animo

^^ Wow, thanks for those infos! Now I got the picture why he was impressed by the urbanity and infrastructure of San Francisco. :lol: He just grew up like 10 minutes away from the beach and I can see that the roads are not paved. Also, that bridges looks pretty modern so I am guessing the developments are just recent for that area? I thought it was a suburb of Montevideo since its close enough to the metro area.


----------



## Linguine

awesome shots from Montevideo, beautiful city indeed....:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Animo said:


> ^^ Wow, thanks for those infos! Now I got the picture why he was impressed by the urbanity and infrastructure of San Francisco. :lol: He just grew up like 10 minutes away from the beach and I can see that the roads are not paved. Also, that bridges looks pretty modern so I am guessing the developments are just recent for that area? I thought it was a suburb of Montevideo since its close enough to the metro area.


I will keep posting pictures 


well, but remamber that people who lives there go to Montevideo very often. Probably he was surprised because the infrastructure from San Fransico is for a city with 3 times the size of Montevideo, and with a really complicated geography, not the case of Montevideo, and obviously because San Fransisco is richer than Montevideo nad they can made better infraestructures hehe, but the destiny has changed for Uruguay luckly and the times of progress have returned

No, it was not a suburb, as I say: 




el palmesano said:


> ^^ well, CC is a conurbation of Montevideo. At first they were vacation homes, but people began to move into those homes and adopted them as fixed residences, and eventually became a dormitory town of Montevideo. It's a huge residential city of houses with a lot of ground, similar to what is in some neighborhood in the U.S., but it was born as vacation place, so the streets are unpaved (Uruguay traditional beach sites). Now they are already creating a network of sanitation and paving streets, but obviously requires a lot of money and time because the low density also makes it very expensive. Coast City is a logistical problem for Montevideo, because, Montevideo has excellent sanitation, but the trend to go outside the city inpide undertake developments like the subway.


----------



## el palmesano

Linguine said:


> awesome shots from Montevideo, beautiful city indeed....:cheers:


thank you very much!!


----------



## el palmesano

I found some pictures from Ciudad de la Costa


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

tomorrow more pictures


----------



## geoff189d

Interesting pics of Cuidad de la Costa. Of course when I took the day trip to Punta we would have driven through it. Probably where we stopped off for coffee and cakes!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Don't know when the Interbalnearia highway was built, but nowadays no need go through Ciudad de la Costa thankfully (because Central Avenue has traffic lights) hehe


----------



## el palmesano

more from CC, streets unpaved(remamber, it was at first a beach area), haouses and beach


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay (3) por JorgeBRAZIL, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay (2) por JorgeBRAZIL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Que noche Teté! (V) por Picardo2009, en Flickr



Summer Project 2012 - 12 por Agrofilms, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay (8) por JorgeBRAZIL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja (Old Town), Montevideo, Street Scene por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

P1020381 por Millaveneza, en Flickr


P1020372 por Millaveneza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Monumento La Carreta (detail-2), Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Monumento La Carreta (the cart), Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

The horseman, La Diligencia, Prado Park, Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


La Diligencia, Prado Park, Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo streets por BrianEden, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Dams (Chile) - THEIC - Ebak 7 - Poshy - Henruz (Chile) por Henruz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0016 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0015 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0010 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0009 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0007 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0006 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0038 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0035 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0031 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


AIDAcara_SA2_Montevideo_17012012_0030 por edouard_lauer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Edificio Panamericano, Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Pocitos Beach, Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco (Montevideo) residence (1) por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Carrasco (Montevideo) residence (2) por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo, Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


Avenida del Libertador, Montevideo, Uruguay por Yvon from Ottawa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por eleonora/rocketina, en Flickr












Montevideo/Ciudad Vieja 1 por Peter734, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P2190076 por GlaciFrick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Comparsa Tronar de TamboresComparsa Tronar de Tambores Montevideo Friday Carnaval 2012 12 por sfmission.com, en Flickr


Yambo Xenia Candombe Carnaval 2012 05 por sfmission.com, en Flickr


Elumbe Montevideo Friday Carnaval 2012 29 por sfmission.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

uma montevídéo, 2011 por Luiz Joaquim, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Versus por MartínR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

oe-120212-0120 por oliver echeverría, en Flickr


oe-120212-0035 por oliver echeverría, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

DSCF432-789TM por fireonbudapest, en Flickr


DSCF4317 por fireonbudapest, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

From 10º Floor por Gabriel Masliah, en Flickr


Esquina de Palermo por lauradelaselva, en Flickr


Telhados.001 por Breno Correa Filho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Apartments, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


DSCN5466 por AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

En el puerto del Buceo por PizzaDeBarr, en Flickr


IMG_0917 por littlemetalmickey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puertito del Buceo - Montevideo por Paulo Cedres, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguay por Paulo Cedres, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu por Zaira Bastos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideu - Uruguai por Rodrigo Diogo Ramos, en Flickr



Montevideu - Uruguai por Rodrigo Diogo Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

oe-120215-0015 por oliver echeverría, en Flickr


Punta Carretas por eduardohoracio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2010 10 12 COLONIA a MONTEVIDEU (45) por leiloeiromenegat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

olha o sol chegando por cantonunes, en Flickr


trimassa por cantonunes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803679404/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949785241/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949781207/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803671616/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803679188/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949787949/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803679056/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803675480/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949785841/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803673092/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803679554/sizes/l/in/set-72157629504178149/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949787081/sizes/l/in/set-72157629504178149/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949785713/sizes/l/in/set-72157629504178149/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803678492/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949780155/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803676908/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Catedral de Montevideo - Uruguay por _J0Ta, en Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949781473/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949785365/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Downtown Montevideo por Amy Kowan Steinback, en Flickr


Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo por Amy Kowan Steinback, en Flickr


Downtown Montevideo por Amy Kowan Steinback, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Downtown Montevideo por Amy Kowan Steinback, en Flickr


Empty Street por Things seen by Dale, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertking2011/6795074492/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

mvd_0005 por germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Café em Montevidéu por Gui Scheinpflug, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6803679704/sizes/l/in/set-72157629504178149/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6949787421/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## India Rocks

Beautiful city ... some amazing buildings & splendid architecture


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thank you for your comment!


----------



## el palmesano

some pictures



Tatito said:


> *Tanguería en Plaza del Entrevero*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> .


----------



## el palmesano

doors



Tatito said:


> Gracias Santi y Pablito por los comentarios, la verdad que la calle Soriano es una delicia si uno anda en busqueda de rarezas o de bellezas escondidas... de la dueña de las ultimas "ventanas de Montevideo" pudimos extraer esta puerta que tiene una herrería muy bien trabajada y detalles para pasarse un buen rato mirándola...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Tatito said:


> .





Tatito said:


> .





Tatito said:


> ^^
> 
> Se me había pasado esta pregunta. Es en Millán a un par de cuadras de Bvar. Artigas hacia afuera.
> 
> ------------------​
> Vamos con una conocida pero que yo nunca la había fotografiado. Palacio Chiarino, 18 de Julio y Plaza Cagancha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: perdonen la inclinación de la foto, es que hay un puesto de venta de mochilas en la vereda y es imposible tomarla de frente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

playa Pocitos por Marisali, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartelsontour/6970593795/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartelsontour/6970633709/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solís por Marisali, en Flickr


Plaza Matriz por Marisali, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6971026851/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr



Sin título por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2825 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2812 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

en algun lugar de montevideo por Pleyadiano Nordico Reptiliano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6823868124/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Church por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Hospital por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Universidad de la República-003 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Estación General Artigas por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Palacio Legislativo por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2833 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Tristan Navarja-001 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Mercado Tristan Navarja-002 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


More trees por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Trees in Parque Battle por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Plaza Fabini-001 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Biblioteca Nacional-001 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional-002 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Buildings on San Jose 2 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Ateneo de Montevideo por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Firestation 2 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Firestation por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

City Hall por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Cine Plaza por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Nuestra Señora del Sagrado Corazón por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo


Parque Rodó-004 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Castillo de Parque Rodo-001 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Castillo de Parque Rodo por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo


Parque Rodó-002 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Parque Rodó-008 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Parque Rodó-015 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Parque Rodó-010 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo


Parque Rodó-007 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Parque Rodó-006 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Parque Laroche-003 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Parque Laroche-002 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo


Parque Laroche-004 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Parque Laroche-001 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Montana Rusa por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo Romántico por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Mercado del Puerto por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Banco de la Republica 3 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Puerta de la Ciudadela 4 por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mural in Ciudad Vieja por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Templo Inglés por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Museo Gurvich por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Serra Hermanos por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Roof view por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Roof view to street por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Lookout por sfgamchick, en Flickr


Neighbors playground por sfgamchick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dottoressamph/5552162604/


Montevideo, Uruguay por annienar, en Flickr


Centro de Montevideo por Piero Brustin, en Flickr


DSC_8240 por Felipe Candido, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_8149 por Felipe Candido, en Flickr.


DSC_8234 por Felipe Candido, en Flickr


326 Montevidéu - Avenida 18 de Julio por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Puerto.003 por Breno Correa Filho, en Flickr





























Montevidéu por Sheila Machado, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4130 montevideo uruguay por lele.meles.t21, en Flickr


DSCF4179 at plaza de la armada montevideo ur por lele.meles.t21, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por Ayelen Cosentino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wagnercipri/5338751229/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janiokleo_f5/5336459032/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Reflexo por apr77, en Flickr


Torre ANTEL por apr77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

guille_89uy said:


> Very nice picks...


thanks for comment


----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco neighborhood









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864831638/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864824552/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864202081/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864813756/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco neighborhood









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864190179/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864803018/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4848887489/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

some houses around the city









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4872875587/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4873254852/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4863877313/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4863884699/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4863927647/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## geoff189d

el palmesano;
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografolucas/6967384421/ said:


> [/url]



Palme, where is this very attractive street. I can't find it on Google Earth and don't remember seeing it when I was there. Thanks.


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4927407564/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4927383724/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4927368736/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

geoff189d said:


> Palme, where is this very attractive street. I can't find it on Google Earth and don't remember seeing it when I was there. Thanks.


is in the Reus(or Villa Muñoz) nighborhood

I don't remember the sreet, but is a very famous zone


when this neighborhood was built looks like that, but the time destroy more than half of the buildings and mansard










and if you, and anyone are interested in disappeared buildings in Montevideo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85544665&highlight=reus#post85544665


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4927315650/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4927306090/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4918340526/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4888280750/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4886459247/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4886424894/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4876136777/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864487454/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4857629654/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4856775793/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4872922381/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4872885395/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4856745571/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4857376870/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4857405946/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4872932523/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4886453665/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4872675409/sizes/l/in/set-72157624503789875/


----------



## geoff189d

el palmesano said:


> is in the Reus(or Villa Muñoz) nighborhood
> 
> I don't remember the sreet, but is a very famous zone
> 
> 
> when this neighborhood was built looks like that, but the time destroy more than half of the buildings and mansard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you, and anyone are interested in disappeared buildings in Montevideo:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85544665&highlight=reus#post85544665



Thanks very much for that information and link.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ You're Welcome


----------



## el palmesano

Edificio Artigas por Lore is Lorraine, en Flickr


Edificio Artigas - Montevideo, Uruguay por meckleychina, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 09 por aigean, en Flickr


PASEO RAMBLA 085 por zept55, en Flickr


Montevideo,Rambla Sur por juca_pires, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

twins por arndt242, en Flickr


The Rambla near Barrio Sur por TryUruguay, en Flickr


Vida de rambla II "los que miran" por Libertinus, en Flickr


Vida de rambla I "los que juegan" por Libertinus, en Flickr


IMG_2001 por Stefan Behrens, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 26 - Plaza Espana.JPG por TimothyShoup, en Flickr


Montevideo 24 - Plaza Espana.JPG por TimothyShoup, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartelsontour/6991114977/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartelsontour/6991117063/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Siempre mate por Mona_Figueroa, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/regueiraphotofilm/6844610016/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

the airport

 Aeropuerto Internacional de Carrasco  por suahuab_pablo avincetto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto de Montevideo-Uruguay/Port of Montevideo. por elrojo78, en Flickr


Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr


Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr


Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr


Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr


Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por mattbed_images, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertking2011/6842077440/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

am Montevideo por alan33oh, en Flickr


Montevideo skyline por alan33oh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxargibay/6838688882/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/boyd_hendrikse/6985238855/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boyd_hendrikse/6985236595/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr


Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6838621668/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN5019 por jkATL, en Flickr


DSCN5016 por jkATL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6984744939/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6838622532/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6984744793/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6838622338/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6984745351/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6838622112/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6984744627/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6984744697/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN5028 por jkATL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Gabriel Masliah, en Flickr


City Sign! por BrianW8, en Flickr


Vacaciones Uruguay por pchacur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo por truello, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Nacional do Uruguai - Uma foto especial por Ivan Azevedo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled por DoZ - Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ee1400/7049237987/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ee1400/7049247613/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ee1400/7049248549/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

10ªeta. 69ª Vuelta Ciclista del Uruguay 2012 por nuestrociclismo.com, en Flickr


10ªeta. 69ª Vuelta Ciclista del Uruguay 2012 por nuestrociclismo.com, en Flickr



10ªeta. 69ª Vuelta Ciclista del Uruguay 2012 por nuestrociclismo.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

palacio legislativo al fondo por Marisali, en Flickr


DSCF2003 por dan.brind, en Flickr


Montevideo horizonte con la Catedral Metropolitana por Strasser Paul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Puerto - Montevideo por Strasser Paul, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por harroclarice, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por harroclarice, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sarandi - Montevideo por Strasser Paul, en Flickr


Sarandi - Montevideo por Strasser Paul, en Flickr


Plaza Constitución - Montevideo por Strasser Paul, en Flickr


Calle Misiones - Montevideo por Strasser Paul, en Flickr


Calle 25 de Mayo - Montevideo por Strasser Paul, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vintage Toyota por germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonispy/7032797265/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/adonispy/6886688966/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, casco vello. por Pobreloko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7027489695/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7027559431/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7027536411/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. por Pobreloko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7026950173/sizes/z/in/photostream/


365-13 | Rambla República Argentina | Somos libres - We are free por Empezar de Cero / Ariel Cruz, en Flickr


DSCF1995 por dan.brind, en Flickr


tarde en el Puertito del Buceo por Marisali, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Sunset por ashley.myers212, en Flickr


Neon Sky por siebo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sunset and Montevideo Bay por angenscheidt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fachada Cabildo por geramarvi, en Flickr


Fuente del Cabildo por geramarvi, en Flickr


Escudo de Armas Uruguay_1 por geramarvi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo @ uru por WillRosa, en Flickr


montevideo @ uru por WillRosa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo @ uru por WillRosa, en Flickr


mercado central @ montevideo @ uru por WillRosa, en Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Palacio Salvo by Lucas Pedruzzi, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Apartments, Montevideo by dct66, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Tango by Luu_al <3, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Montevideo-6209 by BertsDad1, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asfreelancer/6957537408/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asfreelancer/6957537268/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo- Port-6268 por BertsDad1, en Flickr


Montevideo- Port-6241 por BertsDad1, en Flickr


Montevideo- Port-6252 por BertsDad1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6954369560/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

Edificio El Mástil, Pocitos por dct66, en Flickr


Playa Pocitos_0110 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paul McCartney en Uruguay por PatriciaFloriano.com, en Flickr


Uruguay and British Flags | Paul McCartney | ON THE RUN | 120416-9672-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


More than 50,000 fans! Paul McCartney ON THE RUN Tour | 120416-9606-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


esp 038 por diegobattiste, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Nicolas Uruguay, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rod_waddington/7087129691/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## japanese001

Untitled by Lucas Pedruzzi, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Muy bonita la capital del Uruguay


----------



## Brazilian001

Beautiful Montevideo!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for your comments


----------



## Salazar Rick

Gracias por la dedicación a difundir esta cd palmesano


----------



## el palmesano

^^ que mas siendo mi ciudad natal! tantos buenos recuerdos hacen que sea algo fácil todo el trabajo de buscar fotos jeje

gracias por tu interés 
-----------

what else being my natal city! many good memories make this entire job of searching pictures something easy hehe


------------









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfotografia/6957814686/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Montevideo Transportation por AMWRanes, en Flickr


Montevideo Transportation por AMWRanes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Beach por AMWRanes, en Flickr


Montevideo Beach por AMWRanes, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyklon_b/7104716651/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugeniaaguiarleite/6963911376/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugeniaaguiarleite/7109980651/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eugeniaaguiarleite/7109985399/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hervey bay

*La casa en el terreno de mi abuelo.*

Me alegro tanto despues de tantos anios ver la foto de esa casa tan linda construida en el terreno que habia sido de mi abuelo. Esta en la calle Miguel Grau en el Buceo, mi abuelo fallecio en el ano 1974 y mi abuela fallecio en 1990, el terreno se vendio y construyeron esa casa tan moderna, siempre celebrabamos los fines de anio en la casa de mi abuelo, el tenia unas rosas tan lindas en el jardin y el arbol de laurel y el gallinero en el fondo, si puedo subir una foto la pongo para que vean como era el frente de la casa de mi abuelo. gracias a todos.:banana::lol:


----------



## hervey bay

Calle Miguel Grau en el buceo, la casa nueva construida en donde habia estado el ''tipico ranchito'' del buceo de mi abuelo, que memorias que tengo.


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## el palmesano

hervey bay said:


> Calle Miguel Grau en el buceo, la casa nueva construida en donde habia estado el ''tipico ranchito'' del buceo de mi abuelo, que memorias que tengo.


te recomiendo participar mejor en el foro uruguayo que ademas ahi se puede hablar en español, esta es la seccion internacional donde se ha de escribir en ingles, y skyscrapercity es bastante estricto, gracias por querer participar 

el enlace del foro uruguayo:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=975


translation:

I recommend you participate better in the Uruguayan forum. there you can also speak Spanish, this is the international section, and is quite strict SkyscraperCity 
Thanks for wanting to participate


----------



## el palmesano

Монтевидео, Генеральный штаб ВМФ Уругвая por Traveler Michael, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/msbraga/7111334553/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msbraga/6965252268/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia_0160 por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr



Plaza Entrevero por jetwashphotos.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pippilulu/7106691155/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pippilulu/7106672299/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pippilulu/7106678443/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pippilulu/7106816469/sizes/c/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pippilulu/7106808911/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pippilulu/7106703749/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Spider-Man in Montevideo por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Gaúcho por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Prefeitura por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Antel por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


Untitled por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - barrio Palermo/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - баррио Палермо por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - barrio Palermo/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - баррио Палермо por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - barrio Palermo/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - баррио Палермо por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - barrio Palermo/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - баррио Палермо por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - Art Nouveu home/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - дом в стиле Модерн por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - barrio Palermo/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - баррио Палермо por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - Ciudad Vieja architecture/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - архитектура Старого Города por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - Ciudad Vieja architecture/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - архитектура Старого Города por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - Ciudad Vieja architecture/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - архитектура Старого Города por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - Ciudad Vieja architecture/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - архитектура Старого Города por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - Ciudad Vieja architecture/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - архитектура Старого Города por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY (Ciudad Veija) - Banco Republica building/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ (Старый Город) - здание Банко Република por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


Монтевидео (Уругвай) por Traveler Michael, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20120320_180752aa The Only Hill in Montevideo, Uruguay por u2flicks, en Flickr



20120320_123902aa Montevideo, Uruguay, Artigas por u2flicks, en Flickr


20120320_100752aa Montevideo, Uruguay por u2flicks, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY - Avenida 18 de Julio/ МОНТЕВИДЕО, УРУГВАЙ - проспект 18-ого Июля por Miami Love 1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Imagen del rodaje de 'El círculo' de José Pedro Charlo y Aldo Garay por Casa de América, en Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Fortaleza del Cerro por Miguel Font, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Bahía vista desde el Cerro por Miguel Font, en Flickr


----------



## guille_89uy

Fotazas estas dos últimas!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ gracias


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## magoff




----------



## magoff

*Este es el Mercado Municipal*


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for all that pictures


----------



## el palmesano

old pictures


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## guille_89uy

Bravo!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ 


La Trastienda Club de Montevideo 4.mayo.2012 por CatupecuMachuOficial, en Flickr


La Trastienda Club de Montevideo 4.mayo.2012 por CatupecuMachuOficial, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/katecatlin/7150455349/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/katecatlin/7004392300/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/katecatlin/7150427007/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katecatlin/7150434535/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Downtown Montevideo from they sky por rabble, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/katecatlin/7150117845/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto Montevideo por isarazola, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/katecatlin/7150122433/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Apartments, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PALERMO OLD STYLE por fonzivil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gricardo82/7126268873/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jovi_n/7126649319/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/renancatatau/6980769998/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7124500653/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7124833831/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo from the sea por travelingswede, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Torre Antel - Terminal de Trenes de Pasajeros | 120426-0297-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Rambla Edison | Containers | 120426-0301-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Banco República - 18 de Julio - Under the rain | 120426-0247-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Building por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Lighthouse in the docks of Montevideo, Uruguay, ....... por Bob Frassinetti, en Flickr


Lighthouse in the docks of Montevideo, Uruguay, ....... por Bob Frassinetti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

The 18 deJulio Avenue down town City of Montevideo, .... por Bob Frassinetti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Town Hall of Montevideo, ..... por Bob Frassinetti, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel_gayoso/7219085844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

My City por Agrofilms, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel_gayoso/7213120488/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Santiago Vázquez St. por Gabriel Bell Alzugaray, en Flickr


Santiago Vázquez St. por Gabriel Bell Alzugaray, en Flickr



Santiago Vázquez St. por Gabriel Bell Alzugaray, en Flickr


Santiago Vázquez St. por Gabriel Bell Alzugaray, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_0033 por ProyCdsSustenta, en Flickr



DSC_0005 por ProyCdsSustenta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Aeropuerto por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Aeropuerto por Avodrocc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Piscina Hotel Radisson por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Piscina Hotel Radisson por Avodrocc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Congreso por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

los ultimos charruas


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Montevideo por Avodrocc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Emilio Reus por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Emilio Reus por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr



Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por GHuckell, en Flickr


Colourful swingers por RedRucksack101, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


Montevideo. Uruguay por P Donovan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Legislative Palace por GHuckell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Antena por Cass Larenas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Antes del partido por Cass Larenas, en Flickr


Untitled por A.Moltini, en Flickr


Holy Church 3 por Cass Larenas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Nubes por Cass Larenas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Obelisco de los Constituyentes de 1830 por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Obelisco de los Constituyentes de 1830 por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hospital Italiano Humberto I por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto de Montevideo Miniature por Ricardo_Matoso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Balmoral cruise- 3/3/12-Montevideo por Sandyandave2012, en Flickr


Balmoral cruise- 3/3/12-Montevideo por Sandyandave2012, en Flickr


Balmoral cruise- 3/3/12-Montevideo por Sandyandave2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Balmoral cruise- 3/3/12-Montevideo por Sandyandave2012, en Flickr


Balmoral cruise- 3/3/12-Montevideo por Sandyandave2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7338349300/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7338367524/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7338340828/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Estadio Centenario de Montevideo por JavoVzla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

URUGUAY | El día del estreno de las banderas gigantes! | 120602-1647-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


¡QUÉ SOL! | Dueños de América | Explored: Jun 2, 2012 #69 and U.S. Yahoo! Editorial | 120602-1671-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Dueños de América - 15 copas - 2 soles | 120602-1640-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-05-09 18.05.34 por AsturixLinux, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Bello y Reborati por germán , en Flickr


Casas en Pocitos por germán , en Flickr


Bello y Reborati... por germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

STF378 - LAURA MAERSK at Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF375 - Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF379 - Seabourn Sojourn at Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

STF374 - Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF369 - Bow Hector at Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

STF381 - Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF384 - Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


STF382 - Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

STF385 - Montevideo - 18 Jan 2012 por Paul Bateson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605118516/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605130064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605064750/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605102686/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605108402/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605086324/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveller-extraordinaire/7604005558/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveller-extraordinaire/7604095036/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveller-extraordinaire/7604103412/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605044550/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605050274/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cumulonimbo/7605057758/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveller-extraordinaire/7603971468/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/traveller-extraordinaire/7603963730/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## thisisit

Wonderful city in a marvelous state :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0594 por pev photo, en Flickr


IMG_0635 por pev photo, en Flickr


IMG_0645 por pev photo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

thisisit said:


> Wonderful city in a marvelous state :cheers:


grazie!!


thank you very much for your comment 

I'll keep posting pcitures


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/elpozoescptico/7617293834/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leticia-moo/7600055440/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Montevideo :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Bolsilludo said:


> Fuente​


----------



## el palmesano

.http://www.flickr.com/photos/lwyn/7625575376/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wochilandya/7627096430/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/elkento/7600193454/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/elkento/7600020094/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wochilandya/7158295949/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/wochilandya/7377556596/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/gijlmar/7419445352/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wochilandya/7346985044/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Casa Eastman por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Armada Nacional por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Armada Nacional por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio El Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio El Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Hospital Militar por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Instituto Antartico Uruguayo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Hospital Italiano por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Edificio de José Maria Barceras por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Immeuble Art Déco Av. 18 de Julio por Jfm_31, en Flickr



Pouvoir judiciaire por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Pouvoir judiciaire por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Edificio Proamar (1939) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maison Art Déco  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison sur Ava. de 8 octubre  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison sur Ava. de 8 octubre  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maison sur Ava. de 8 octubre por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison sur Blvd Artigas por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Magasin Casa Soler por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Magasin Casa Soler por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Magasin Casa Soler  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Magasin Casa Soler  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Magasin Casa Soler  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maison sur Calle José Montero  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison(s) Bello y Reborati  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison(s) Calle F. Solano Garcia por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison(s) Bello y Reborati  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maison sur Blvd Espana por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison sur Blvd Artigas  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison sur Blvr Artigas  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maison sur Blvr Artigas por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison sur Blvd Artigas  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Palacio Pocitos (1920) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maison angle Avda. Brasil & Bolivar por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Parque Rodo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro Gallego (1879) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Centro Gallego (1879)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Centro Gallego (1879) intérieur por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Centro Gallego (1879) intérieur por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Centro Gallego (1879) intérieur  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle Benito Blanco por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Maison du Canada sur Av. Brasil por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Paso Molino  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Villa Colón (ancienne maison) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Villa Colón (Plaza) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Villa Colón (ancienne maison) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Villa Colón (ancienne maison)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Préparation des candombes por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Préparation des candombes  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Renault 1000Kg por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Citroën P45 (1934-1953) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Citroën U23 por Jfm_31, en Flickr


VW Kombi T1 (1950-1975) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ford F1 (1948) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Ford T Coca-Cola por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Ford K1110 por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Krupp Titan por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Volvo N86 por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Centro (maison)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Ciudad Vieja (maison)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio de la Ciudad Vieja  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio de la Ciudad Vieja por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Ciudad Vieja por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Eidificio London Paris (1908) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Immeuble sur la Av. 18 de Julio por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Immeuble sur la Av. Gral Rondeau por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Edificio Schiavo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Ciudad Vieja (maison) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Palermo (maison)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Punta Carretas (maison) (2) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Parque Rodo (maison) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Villa Biarritz (3) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Villa Biarritz por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Pocitos (maison) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Punta Carretas (maison)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Punta Carretas (maison)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Pocitos (maison) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Pocitos (maison)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Palermo (maison) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Feria Punta Carretas por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Feria Punta Carretas por Jfm_31, en Flickr



Feria Punta Carretas  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio de Barrio Sur por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio de Palermo por Jfm_31, en Flickr



Barrio de Pocitos por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio de Pocitos por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio de Pocitos por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio de Pocitos  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio de Pocitos  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Hotel Bremen  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vieille voiture sur la Rambla por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Pocitos  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Pocitos por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Deutsche Schule por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Zoo of Montevideo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Zoo of Montevideo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Zoo of Montevideo  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Zoo of Montevideo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo Naval por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Rbla Rep. del Peru por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Rbla Rep. del Peru  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Embajada Italia por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Palacio Taranco por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Palermo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Parque Rodo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Lycée francais Jean Supervielle  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Lycée francais Jean Supervielle por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hotel du Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio El Prado (Caserne de police) por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio El Prado (Caserne de police)  por Jfm_31, en Flickr



Barrio El Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio El Prado  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio El Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio El Prado  por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio El Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio El Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Maison du président por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Castillo Soneira por Jfm_31, en Flickr



Liceo Militar du Prado por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Castillo Pitamiglio por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Museo Zorrilla por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Parque Rodo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio Parque Rodo por Jfm_31, en Flickr


Barrio de Pocitos por Jfm_31, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_on/7801160774/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_on/7801165768/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Near the waterfront, Montevideo, Ciudad Vieja. por Sharon Frost, en Flickr


Sur, Montevideo. por Sharon Frost, en Flickr


The building, Sarandí, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo por Sharon Frost, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_on/7801166804/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnoguesm/7777982928/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Rep. Riograndense

I've been in Montevideo once (to watch a football game between Defensor - the home side - and Gremio - the team taht i support). Before the game starts at the Centenario Stadium, we did some tourism in the city, visiting some places like the antel tower, a shopping that i didn't remember the name, monuments and plazas. The architeture is very beautiful and charming (as a whole). I always had a dream to live in montevideo, not just because it's a nice city, but uruguayans seems to be a educated and simple people (and i'm a Uruguay national football team supporter too).

One information that surprised me was the fact that Montevideo is one of the 30 most safety capitals cities in the world, i didn't know that!

Nevertheless, i ask for uruguayans if the city continue flaunting that position, and how the country is handling with the global crisis (Is the Uruguayan economy rising or stagnant?). 

BTW, nice photos, congratulations! Keep on the good work.


----------



## Yago.Almagro

Rep. Riograndense said:


> I've been in Montevideo once (to watch a football game between Defensor - the home side - and Gremio - the team taht i support). Before the game starts at the Centenario Stadium, we did some tourism in the city, visiting some places like the antel tower, a shopping that i didn't remember the name, monuments and plazas. The architeture is very beautiful and charming (as a whole). I always had a dream to live in montevideo, not just because it's a nice city, but uruguayans seems to be a educated and simple people (and i'm a Uruguay national football team supporter too).
> 
> One information that surprised me was the fact that Montevideo is one of the 30 most safety capitals cities in the world, i didn't know that!
> 
> Nevertheless, i ask for uruguayans if the city continue flaunting that position, and how the country is handling with the global crisis (Is the Uruguayan economy rising or stagnant?).
> 
> BTW, nice photos, congratulations! Keep on the good work.


Yes, Montevideo is one of the safest capitals because it receives immigration from any country

Many would be surprised to know that Uruguay is one of the safest countries in the world or a country with 90% of white population


----------



## el palmesano

Rep. Riograndense said:


> I've been in Montevideo once (to watch a football game between Defensor - the home side - and Gremio - the team taht i support). Before the game starts at the Centenario Stadium, we did some tourism in the city, visiting some places like the antel tower, a shopping that i didn't remember the name, monuments and plazas. The architeture is very beautiful and charming (as a whole). I always had a dream to live in montevideo, not just because it's a nice city, but uruguayans seems to be a educated and simple people (and i'm a Uruguay national football team supporter too).
> 
> One information that surprised me was the fact that Montevideo is one of the 30 most safety capitals cities in the world, i didn't know that!
> 
> Nevertheless, i ask for uruguayans if the city continue flaunting that position, and how the country is handling with the global crisis (Is the Uruguayan economy rising or stagnant?).
> 
> BTW, nice photos, congratulations! Keep on the good work.


thanks for your nice comment. 

I don't know if in the present is one of the safest because 15 years ago the country was much more safe, but I think that in a few years the situation will turn back to the past, because probably all the actual problems come from the crisis of 2002 that make lot of social problems. The economy is rising, but is uruguay... we depend from argentina and brazil, and now argentina is becoming a really problematic neighbor haha, so we should be cautious


----------



## DS-19

Yago.Almagro said:


> Yes, Montevideo is one of the safest capitals because it receives immigration from any country
> 
> Many would be surprised to know that Uruguay is one of the safest countries in the world or a country with 90% of white population


WHAT ???

Safe becouse the immigration ? :nuts:

First of all WAS a safety city, many, many years ago and second why search the government now, help from other countries like I reed in the Press today http://www.elpais.com.uy/120826/pnacio-659882/nacional/bonomi-mira-a-bogota-medellin-y-rio/ , because they can not with the BESTIAL criminality ?

I would not live in Montevideo now even in a Bunker and with an armored car to go out !


.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I thought the same, the argument of the inmigration don't have much sense..

But the other you say is crazy and you are manipulating the situation. They are asking for help because they want to prevent the increase of the problems. The big problem is that Uruguay has been always a safe country, and now all this problems that in lot of places of the world are common seems like the end of the world for people form Montevideo, but it is more scare than rality




DS-19 said:


> I would not live in Montevideo now even in a Bunker and with an armored car to go out !
> 
> 
> .


hno:hno:

c'mon!! :bash:


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures



rodriko said:


>


----------



## DS-19

el palmesano said:


> ^^ I thought the same, the argument of the inmigration don't have much sense..
> 
> But the other you say is crazy and you are manipulating the situation.


All of you, I mean the people who support the current Government, don't want to recognize, that the socialist Government, has done many good things but security is bad an insufficient.
They not been able to achieve equal conditions for the different classes and the criminality toghether with the synthetic and cheaper drugs, have overflow crimes and crimes.

Should be ashamed of spend so much money for the elegant neighborhoods and have the main Hospital in this state: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358538&page=5 

C'mon  

.


----------



## el palmesano

DS-19 said:


> All of you, I mean the people who support the current Government, don't want to recognize, that the socialist Government, has done many good things but security is bad an insufficient.
> They not been able to achieve equal conditions for the different classes and the criminality toghether with the synthetic and cheaper drugs, have overflow crimes and crimes.
> 
> Should be ashamed of spend so much money for the elegant neighborhoods and have the main Hospital in this state:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358538&page=5
> 
> C'mon
> 
> .





please, don't speak about right or left when we speak of safety, because it is not a political problem. It doesn't matter which government I support

have you ever been in Uruguay??

Security is not an issue that depends just in the present government, security depends on how educated is the population and how they live. Popultaion is not educated during the present government, so problems of education and security that depends on education and social stability come form 10 years ago or more, and you know what?? in 2002 Uruguay had the worst crisis in it's history, and I saw that, do you knew anything about that?? probably no, you can't explain, as me, that in your beach house you always was able to have everything open until your country fell down. The year of the crisi in our beach house they stole us lot of times, and my mother in Montevideo, at his shop suffered 4 robberies with gun in just one month and some other with knives, so all this security problems that you are saying that are de responsability of the present government are not true, because it doesn't depends on the present government, it the depends on the past or a extreem situation. In Uruguay know we have a completly lost generation that comes from the 2002. and I have lot of old friends that are part of that people, so I know what I'm talking about, because in 2002 in Uruguay poor people were a lot, but in 2002 the desperation increase to levels never seen. The childs and teenagers that now are maken all that problems are a consecuence of the past. 




DS-19 said:


> Should be ashamed of spend so much money for the elegant neighborhoods and have the main Hospital in this state:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358538&page=5
> 
> C'mon
> 
> .



this government is the one that has started to invest in this hospital, and not in elegants neighborhood as you say, and is the one that has reformed the health sistem.


Is great that you like Uruguay, but please, first visit the county, live some time there, and fundamentally, study the history and try yo know people form all the soscial classes. You can say that:



DS-19 said:


> I would not live in Montevideo now even in a Bunker and with an armored car to go out !
> 
> 
> .



and pretend that I will smile, whern I have contact with lot of friends and family from Uruguay and I know that the situation is worrying, but not as the madia says or so dramatic that you can go out form your house as you say...


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures 




rodriko said:


>


----------



## DS-19

el palmesano said:


> Is great that you like Uruguay, but please, first visit the county, live some time there, and fundamentally, study the history and try yo know people form all the soscial classes. You can say that:


You know Palmesano, I know Uruguay very well and I lived there some years ago.
I have many friends that live there , uruguayan and european that decided to emigrate.
I don't know you, but I can realize that you are a very good person, I read everything that you write here and I can see you are as all my very good friends from Uruguay. 
Now exactly, there are two friends from Uruguay visiting me here in Germany.
I know the reality of Uruguay now.
Nobody can say the problems in Uruguay doesn't exist, they are and they are a problem from now, the criminals under 18 years old in Uruguay, was born many years after the Dictatorship, uruguayan people doesn't know to live in Democracy, they don't have discipline.
I'm sorry, I love Uruguay and I have my better friends there, but you are like this, don't want to reconize that actualy are the same problems as before 1973.
So, let us speak about the beautiful and unique arquitecture of Montevideo , the best beaches in the world, the people with the biggest heart, you know I'm right 


.


----------



## midrise

Too much BS guys, pix please. Nobody asked you to move there:bash::nuts:hno:


----------



## DS-19

Nobody asked you to reed 














.


----------



## el palmesano

DS-19 said:


> You know Palmesano, I know Uruguay very well and I lived there some years ago.
> I have many friends that live there , uruguayan and european that decided to emigrate.
> I don't know you, but I can realize that you are a very good person, I read everything that you write here and I can see you are as all my very good friends from Uruguay.
> Now exactly, there are two friends from Uruguay visiting me here in Germany.
> I know the reality of Uruguay now.
> Nobody can say the problems in Uruguay doesn't exist, they are and they are a problem from now, the criminals under 18 years old in Uruguay, was born many years after the Dictatorship, uruguayan people doesn't know to live in Democracy, they don't have discipline.
> I'm sorry, I love Uruguay and I have my better friends there, but you are like this, don't want to reconize that actualy are the same problems as before 1973.
> So, let us speak about the beautiful and unique arquitecture of Montevideo , the best beaches in the world, the people with the biggest heart, you know I'm right
> 
> 
> .


oh! is the first time I read that you lived in Uruguay... 

Now I will take more seriously what you say. Why you speak about dictatorship?? I talked about the crisis of 2002, I say that the present problems come from the crisis, no the dictatorship, because the dictatorship increase the poverty of the country, but the crisis destroyed entire families and transform lot of people in really bad persons able to do everything to achieve what they want


I don' know why you say Uruguayans can't live in democracy when Uruguay is in the world one of the country with more years of democracy in its history... don't have much sense. There are people, that is the people about I'm talking, that didn't respect the laws, but this people is just a really little part of the population that provocates really big problems. I was in Uruguay 4 years ago and they didn't stop of telling me be careful with your camera, be careful where you walk, be careful with everything as if here in europe we didn't have to be careful... 

I agree with your last sentence, because I think we are not arrive to a agreement haha


----------



## el palmesano

midrise said:


> Too much BS guys, pix please. Nobody asked you to move there:bash::nuts:hno:


I will post more pictures, so I hope, then, that you comment the pictures, because not much people comment in this thread ¬¬


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures



rodriko said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

more pictures



rodriko said:


>


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great photos...kay:


----------



## DS-19

el palmesano said:


> Café Brasilero, Ciudad Viejo, Montevideo. por Sharon Frost, en Flickr


How many memories !

Many years ago, the last time I was in Montevideo for a season, I spended my last hours and many oder times in this beautiful Bar Brasilero, exactly by the window at the left in this photo...
Hours and hours talking with nice, friendly and artistic uruguayan friends.

I want to be there as soon as possible :sad2:

.


----------



## el palmesano

midrise said:


> Nice update, good too see the Bickersons are not present..:lol::nuts::banana:


well, they will not be there if you still comment haha


----------



## el palmesano

DS-19 said:


> How many memories !
> 
> Many years ago, the last time I was in Montevideo for a season, I spended my last hours and many oder times in this beautiful Bar Brasilero, exactly by the window at the left in this photo...
> Hours and hours talking with nice, friendly and artistic uruguayan friends.
> 
> I want to be there as soon as possible :sad2:
> 
> .



I hope you can! and if it comes true, take pictures!!


----------



## el palmesano

DSC07345 por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Sociedad Anónima por Gijlmar, en Flickr


El Chana por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle Guatemala por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Estación Central Gral Artigas por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Montevideo por oleadam, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Una humilde habitación... por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Presidential House por oleadam, en Flickr


Humilde habitación por bigazezeu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo Blanes - Montevideo por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Museo Blanes - Montevideo por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Juramento de los Treinta y Tres Orientales por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Fuente de los Deseos por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Museo Blanes - Vista del fondo por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Jardín Japonés por bigazezeu, en Flickr


Jardín Japonés por bigazezeu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo por John David Whalen, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por John David Whalen, en Flickr


Freccero Jewelers por John David Whalen, en Flickr


Catedral de Sandwich, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo. por Sharon Frost, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Indepedencia Theatre, Montevideo por John David Whalen, en Flickr


Art Deco Balconies, Montevideo por John David Whalen, en Flickr


Art Deco Movie Theatre, Montevideo por John David Whalen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Marko Arppeggi, en Flickr


Montevidéu (4) por JORGE_Brazil, en Flickr


Montevidéu (7) por JORGE_Brazil, en Flickr


----------



## DS-19

Can understand why Uruguay was called the "Switzerland of America".
Looking this big houses, stores like that jewelry Freccero, with 140 years old today, do not dig doubt that had a glorious past.

I have attended some concerts of classical music in summer in the gardens of Museo Blanes, then, the interior patio wasn't covered well.


.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I hope that in not much years the country could recover the status it had


----------



## DS-19

el palmesano said:


> ^^ I hope that in not much years the country could recover the status it had


I hope that too, but unfortunately will be hard to happen.
Think at the time that the wonderful Architectural works were built, was a very special time and with very special people.

Once, the end of the 18 Century, and then after the II World War.
European people, escaping the misery of the war with a desire to progress. 
If you analyze the young generation of people in Uruguay today, you can calculate the destination.
The best "brains" migrate and who stay there, don't think other as in drugs.
It's very sad but it is the reality.


.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

but I speak about the status, the economic and social status, not about the sense of being the swiss of america hehe


Men, do you understand that when you speak about young people, you are talking about my cousins and friends?? and all of my cousins have study at university or have a title, and the big part of my friends the same, so, say that the young people migrates or just think in drugs is an insult, because it is not the majority, is just a little part of the population. The big part of the young people studies or works, nowadays they didn't think in migrate or in drugs because they have opportunities


Is not the rality. You have a really balck view of reality haha


----------



## DS-19

:lol:

You speak about a little circle and not about general information and statistics.

How many inhabitants had Uruguay in 1960 ?

And how many today ?

3 millions. 

How many people have emigrated in the last 10 years ? 

Do really think there is not a B I G problems with drugs in Uruguay now ???

Really ?

You can not measure the economic and social status of a Country as a small nucleus of friends or family.

Uruguay is a country static since 30 or more years and depend always what the neighbors countries decide.

But returning to the problem with young and drugs, that is the big problem, there is not an appropriated education politic , there is not alternative careers, or they make University (and than emigrate) or the young people are not prepared, they end marginalized.

.


----------



## el palmesano

I wrote to answer you, but then I decided that I won't have a discussion once again, so I will post pictures


Panorama Plaza del Entrevero | 120828--jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Plaza del Entrevero | 120828-9403-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo en Agosto por Agustina Peperina, en Flickr


----------



## DS-19

:dunno:

...a picture says more as 1000 words... :lol:


:tongue3:



.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Natalia Sofía Molina, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DS-19 said:


> :dunno:
> 
> ...a picture says more as 1000 words... :lol:
> 
> 
> :tongue3:
> 
> 
> 
> .


what??


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2470 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr



IMG_2464 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


IMG_2467 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay - Montevidéo por G7Prodution, en Flickr


Uruguay - Montevideo por G7Prodution, en Flickr


Uruguay - Montevidéo por G7Prodution, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8075857699/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xramoooooona/8070662151/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/xramoooooona/8061592756/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Cantores Callejeros por Madestro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2119 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


IMG_2069 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2050 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


IMG_2084 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


IMG_2075 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

San Felipe y Santiago de Montevideo III por JC-MCMLXIV, en Flickr


San Felipe y Santiago de Montevideo II por JC-MCMLXIV, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8056481481/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo-Uruguay por MAX LEIVA1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vista desde la Torre Mirador por Madestro, en Flickr


gurú ché por Madestro, en Flickr


Vista desde la Torre Mirador por Madestro, en Flickr


Vista desde la Torre Mirador por Madestro, en Flickr


Vista desde la Torre Mirador por Madestro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo beach front por etzikom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_1961 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


IMG_1974 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


IMG_1991 por F.lopes´s Album, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Las callecitas de Montevideo por Madestro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uraguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 224 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 239 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 210 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 196 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 108 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 110 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 127 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 137 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 135 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 061 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 075 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 073 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 057 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 055 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 079 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 053 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 041 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 032 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 003 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 004 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Wandering in Montevideo - 007 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF1110 por overdrive_cz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1030732 por overdrive_cz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Hydrofoil to and from Montevideo - 07 por jpwchi, en Flickr


P1040072 por overdrive_cz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 099 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 101 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 108 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 122 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 095 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 093 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 092 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 091 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 096 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 094 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 098 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 097 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 082 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 039 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 041 por jpwchi, en Flickr




2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 063 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 003 por jpwchi, en Flickr


2012-03-18 -- Uruguay - Montevideo - Bus Tour - 001 por jpwchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

esquina por maldororo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzacu/8033056693/sizes/k/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/florenciarodriguezhuino/8032735869/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sofibuchas/8025260114/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Bob Frassinetti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Edifício da ANTEL por Jorge Appio, en Flickr



Edifício da ANTEL por Jorge Appio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_3396.JPG por jwalsh, en Flickr



Palacio Salvo por nieva rusia, en Flickr


IMG_3406.JPG por jwalsh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Jorge Appio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Aeroporto Carrasco por Jorge Appio, en Flickr


William Sweetlove por Jorge Appio, en Flickr


Aeroporto Carrasco por Jorge Appio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

TORRE ANTEL por malvin59, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

squeres


Plaza Cagancha - Montevideo por Thiago Mafra, en Flickr


Plaza Juan Fabini - Montevideo por Thiago Mafra, en Flickr


Plaza Independencia - Montevideo por Thiago Mafra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Indio 1946, Horse Riding Tabaré | Architect Jorge Caprario, Montevideo, Uruguay | 121031-0650-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Pesca en Rambla Sur por quiquelopez, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/uyphotographers/8142599617/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Mercadillos callejeros (Montevideo, Uruguay) por La Mochila de Mamá, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Árboles desnudos en invierno (Montevideo, Uruguay) por La Mochila de Mamá, en Flickr


A tão bonita e arborizada Montevidéu. por lucasafoliveira, en Flickr


itinerando por montevideu por marinarosenfeldsznelwar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Thiéle Elissa, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexisstember/8129253057/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexisstember/8129253519/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexisstember/8129253823/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexisstember/8129252941/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Plaza Independencia por Rohdrygo, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Praça da Independência por André Pessoa, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexisstember/8129252865/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu, Uruguai (Montevideo, Uruguay) (68) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr


Montevidéu, Uruguai (Montevideo, Uruguay) (67) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu, Uruguai (Montevideo, Uruguay) (2) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr


Montevidéu, Uruguai (Montevideo, Uruguay) (52) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr



Montevidéu, Uruguai (Montevideo, Uruguay) (47) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu, Uruguai (Montevideo, Uruguay) (46) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr


Montevidéu, Uruguai (Montevideo, Uruguay) (65) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr


Montevidéu centro 2012 por André Pessoa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Chana por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Estación Central General Artigas por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Porto de Montevidéu por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Sociedad Anónima por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Mauá Dock por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Montevidéu (7) por Jorge BRAZIL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla Gran Bretaña por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Rambla Gran Bretaña por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro de verão por Jorge Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Azevedo Cunha, en Flickr


Carro antigo por pedblan, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEU por kashmir20mil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


Montevideu por kashmir20mil, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideu por kashmir20mil, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fuente de los Candados por Jorge Aguilar, en Flickr


Estatua de la Paz por Jorge Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr



Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solis por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


Uruguai por Thum, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

15 - Outra jóia rara. Um peugeot de portas assassinas, em Montevideu - Uruguai. por Ingogva, en Flickr


Montevidéu, Uruguai por Vinicius799, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Emilio Reus por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Emilio Reus por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Emilio Reus por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Iglesia por Gijlmar, en Flickr



Universidad de la República por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Iglesia por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ministerio de Salud Publica por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Cool por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Roxo por Gijlmar, en Flickr


Palácio Diaz por Gijlmar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MNAV - Museo Nacional de Artes Visuales - Uruguai por matheusgoncalves, en Flickr


Rambla de Pocitos - Uruguai por matheusgoncalves, en Flickr


Salut! - Montevidéu, Uruguai por carlos.montoia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Katia Varela, en Flickr


Roda por Katia Varela, en Flickr


Papeando por Katia Varela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodó por Katia Varela, en Flickr


Parque Rodó por Katia Varela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Jardim Botânico por Katia Varela, en Flickr


Jardim Botânico por Katia Varela, en Flickr


Casa no Jardim Botânico por Katia Varela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Dia chuvoso no centro de Montevidéu por Katia Varela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2825 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


Sin título por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_5317 por Nestor-1969, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ju_ele/8151146806/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ju_ele/8149261984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por maria pensi, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por maria pensi, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por maria pensi, en Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved

nice city!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks!!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Audi Driving Experience por Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Puerto por Thiago Mafra, en Flickr


Mercado del Puerto por Thiago Mafra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por jfogura, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolie2011/8155889658/


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for the comments


----------



## el palmesano

Tarde de domingo - Montevideo por josedh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cuernos de Batlle por DonVitos, en Flickr


Cuernos de Batlle por DonVitos, en Flickr


Cuernos de Batlle por DonVitos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_5681 por jdong, en Flickr


IMG_5767 por jdong, en Flickr


IMG_5657 por jdong, en Flickr


IMG_5758 por jdong, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Última importación-82 por mertxe iturrioz, en Flickr



Sin título por mertxe iturrioz, en Flickr



Última importación-15 por mertxe iturrioz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Última importación-4 por mertxe iturrioz, en Flickr


Montevideo Art-Nouveau por Gabriel J. Bell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Two Rivers - La Plata and La Rambla | 121113-5609-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Amazing Cloud over Pocitos under the stars | 121113-5613-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8185065489/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Franky + Dister + Nico por Lí chiquet, en Flickr


Dister Rondon + Chili por Lí chiquet, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Piriapolis_5 por Remy Scalza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia por LeoAguilera, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8198849760/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8197772789/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza de la Independencia - Montevideo por josedh, en Flickr


Mausoleo Artigas - Montevideo por josedh, en Flickr


----------



## yabbes

:drool: Independence Place looks so amazingg...


----------



## italiano_pellicano

beautiful city


----------



## el palmesano

more



Tatito said:


> Muchas gracias Macrad por los últimos aportes kay:
> 
> 
> Ahora les dejo está linda esquina en *Enrique Martinez y Fletcher*, a una cuadra de Millán y a dos de Bvr. Artigas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Lástima el espantoso agregado que le hicieron arriba para meterle una barbacoa hno:hno:
> 
> 
> .





El_hereje said:


> ^^
> 
> Que cagada Ili, entonces fue efecto del sol en las fotos de Pablo, gracias por el dato!
> 
> Dejo una desde el Jockey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: mi vecina.


----------



## el palmesano

yabbes said:


> :drool: Independence Place looks so amazingg...


I agree, I love it!!



italiano_pellicano said:


> beautiful city




thanks for the comments, I love read it!!


----------



## el palmesano

more 



ElJaviReve said:


> Dejo unas que saque el otro día, son amateur, así que espero que les guste.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por ashley.myers212, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

#montevideo por Bartolome Frau, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

18 de Julio por by David Hammond, en Flickr



Plaza Indepencia wide view por by David Hammond, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo coltonial por Matt - Una mirada diferente... como todas!, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Celeste_Mundial 2010 (Montevideo, Uruguay) por La Mochila de Mamá, en Flickr


Celeste_Mundial 2010 (Montevideo, Uruguay) por La Mochila de Mamá, en Flickr


Celeste_Mundial 2010 (Montevideo, Uruguay) por La Mochila de Mamá, en Flickr


Calles de Montevideo (Uruguay) por La Mochila de Mamá, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo desde el centro por fcmuy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO 12 por Caribbean Charisma, en Flickr


MONTEVIDEO 13 por Caribbean Charisma, en Flickr



DSC03136 por Caribbean Charisma, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC02958 por Caribbean Charisma, en Flickr


DSC02957 por Caribbean Charisma, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Road to Legislative Palace por by David Hammond, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Indepencia 7 por by David Hammond, en Flickr


Plaza Independencia 4 por by David Hammond, en Flickr


DSC02980 por Caribbean Charisma, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MVD nocturna por Jimedelrio, en Flickr


Playa Pocitos - Montevideo, Uruguay por urucacho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8223082596/" title="SAM_0142 por FedeUy, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8223082596_86669e8073_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="SAM_0142"></a>


SAM_0667 por FedeUy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.facebook.com/SmartOfficeUY/photos_stream


----------



## Dr.Luay

nice pics ..


----------



## el palmesano

thanks


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

Muy buenas fotos, hermosa ciudad, me voy a tener que pegar una pasada algún dia de estos para verla en persona


----------



## el palmesano

^^ sin duda!!


----------



## el palmesano

more 



Sebas.- said:


> Hola amigos del foro, aqui subo unas fotos del día domingo 02/12/2012, espero que les gusten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, espero que les gusten. Besos.


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Salvio, Montevideo por Guillaume MBR, en Flickr


Edificio, Montevideo por Guillaume MBR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parlement, Montevideo por Guillaume MBR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

• montevideo / sabe ser lindo • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


• ... y un día el Salvo quedó pelado • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

• caos adormecido • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

• tranquilo • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

• ese lugar y momento perfecto, donde todo se junta • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


• el cielo se partió en dos • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

• Varela en Aguas • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


• un día quiero meterme en este mundo • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

• te zarpas Zeus • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


• azul y blanca • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La Forteleza, Montevideo, UY por studyabroadUY, en Flickr



El Cerro, Montevideo, UY por studyabroadUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Torre Antel, Montevideo, UY por studyabroadUY, en Flickr


Plaza Matriz, Montevideo, UY por studyabroadUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, UY por studyabroadUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Night city - Montevideana por Falero Loreley, en Flickr



Greetingman por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Food cart #Montevideo #Montevideo por Guillermo Tomoyose, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr+



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr

under the statue:


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr



Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Palacio Salvo desde la ventana del hotel, sobre la calle Soriano #Montevideo #Uruguay por Guillermo Tomoyose, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Stephen Downes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla de Pocitos por Fred Matos, en Flickr


Memorias por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

12-12-1 - Pedregullo - DSC_4912 por Jimedelrio, en Flickr



12-11-30 - La Venganza de los Utileros - DSC_4544 por Jimedelrio, en Flickr




12-12-1 - Pedregullo - DSC_4916 por Jimedelrio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Montevideo por Ilaria Poletti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

malecon, Pocitos, Montevideo, Uruguay por SeppySills, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

redes_montevideo_1 por Marcos Sabaj, en Flickr



redes_montevideo_2 por Marcos Sabaj, en Flickr


redes_montevideo_3 por Marcos Sabaj, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calles de Montevideo (Uruguay) por La Mochila de Mamá, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hills at night. por RodrigoMendizabal PH, en Flickr



MVD Night por Jimedelrio, en Flickr


----------



## RyanTeyer

Abrí mi cuenta casi que para decirte que es una muy buena recopilación de fotos, quería ver este Montevideo desde hace tiempo


----------



## el palmesano

^^ muchas gracias, me alegro que guste y que la gente por internet pueda encontrarlo 


(si deseas poder ver mas fotos y comentar en español sin problema podes ir al foro uruguayo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=975 o al latino: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=133 )


----------



## el palmesano

Urban Art - "Hotel Carrasco" por Enguee, en Flickr


Carrasco por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benlastarria/8250644417/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Montevideo por claufernandez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, UY por studyabroadUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

• montevideo / sabe ser lindo • por Mr.LoMein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Dennis de Kriek, en Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/marc_vinigomes/8249441255/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Nico De Almeida, en Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985

Montevideo is not really that unknown and definitely not without charm.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ well, lot of people know about the city, but is not a famous city


----------



## el palmesano

Nort said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Pocitos by Night por Gabriel J. Bell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Família na Playa de los Ingleses por martinmacedo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012-11-21 017.JPG por Michel-Beaudoin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéo por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


Montevidéo por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


Montevidéo por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

26 Nov - Montevideo, Estadio Centenario por MarkLawrence33, en Flickr


Panorama in Montevideo, Uruguay por [email protected], en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Greetingman (III) por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguai por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguai por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


2012-11-21 002.JPG por Michel-Beaudoin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Che Lagarto Hostel - Montevideo - Uruguai por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguai por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguai por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguai por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


2012-01-22-4034 por tonykliemann, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguai por lu.albuquerque, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Atardecer gris en la playa - Montevideo por COELHO_2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo pillada por Bartolome Frau, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovnistuff/8294450664/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8288721242/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8291155984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8277211251/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8278267156/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katie_small_/8278982431/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Vitarossi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Statue in Montevideo made by a korean artist dancing gangnam style hahaha


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por ulrichglass, en Flickr



Sin título por ulrichglass, en Flickr



Hotel Carrasco en la Hora Azul por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Armazém no porto de Montevideo por LAURO ROCHA, en Flickr



Montevideo (Plaza de la Independencia) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cruzeiro MSC Magnifica por diego.pacheco, en Flickr


montevideo por Lexe-I, en Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn

Av. 18 de Julio. Nochebuena


----------



## nadielosabra

this palace its amagazine


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for the pictures


----------



## el palmesano

Competition 2 por sandrocenni, en Flickr


Another Era por sandrocenni, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mujer Cabeza Cuadrada por iammade, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing city


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for the nice comment


----------



## el palmesano

in march the Carrasco Hotel will open again


----------



## Linguine

very nice photos from Montevideo...:cheers:


----------



## midrise

I see it was time to trade in the Fiat for a new car.......The new Sofitel looks even better from that angle/view. The building, old dame, is getting a fabulous facelift..:uh:kay:


----------



## alemontevideo

*casualidad o causalidad*

casualidad o causalidad, yo pense en hacer mas bella mi ciudad, como detergente en aceite, a partir de un punto específivo, mi casa, mi edificio, mi cuadra, mi manzana, mi barrio, mi ciudad.


----------



## el palmesano

Thanks for the comments


----------



## el palmesano

item11.rendition.slideshowWideHorizontal.uruguay-montevideo-new-years-fireworks-domino-getty por kaitlynjanelle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

View from a rambla in Montevideo, with Salvo building in the background por sergejf, en Flickr


No wonder Hollywood shot movies about Cuba in Montevideo por sergejf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ingresando a la costa. En la Rambla. #rambla #street #beach #playa #riodelaplata #calle #uruguay #montevideo #iphone #onlyiphone #iphonegraphy #rockenart #Clubinstagram #instagrameando #instapic #instamood #iphonesia #igers #tweegram #bestoftheday #picof por [email protected]!N, en Flickr


Costas de Montevideo. Vista desde la Rambla. #rambla #playa #beach #costa #uruguay #montevideo #iphone #onlyiphone #iphonegraphy #rockenart #Clubinstagram #instagrameando #instapic #instamood #iphonesia #igers #tweegram #bestoftheday #picoftheday #photoo por [email protected]!N, en Flickr



Playas de Montevideo - Uruguay. #rambla #beach #playa #rio #riodelaplata #river #uruguay #montevideo #iphone #onlyiphone #iphonegraphy #rockenart #Clubinstagram #instagrameando #instapic #instamood #iphonesia #igers #tweegram #bestoftheday #picoftheday # por [email protected]!N, en Flickr


Seguimos en la playas de Montevideo. #rambla #playa #beach #costa #uruguay #montevideo #iphone #onlyiphone #iphonegraphy #rockenart #Clubinstagram #instagrameando #instapic #instamood #iphonesia #igers #tweegram #bestoftheday #picoftheday #photooftheday por [email protected]!N, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu por Fabiano Caetano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

"Half and Half" revisited por Vince Alongi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo.... por nachotwin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MonteviDeo por ana_ge, en Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Montevideo - Plaza Independencia 2 by m.feder, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Montevideo - Plaza Independencia 1 by m.feder, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Museo Oceanografico by Joaquin Aramburo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MonteviDeo por ana_ge, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Seedier part of Montevideo's Ciudad Vieja, Uruguay por Phil Marion, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_0256 por renidens, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


Future hotel in Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Beautiful old (vacant) train station in Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## TEBC

hermosa


----------



## el palmesano

View from penthouse on Pocitos beach - Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


View from penthouse on Pocitos beach - Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


View from penthouse on Pocitos beach - Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


View from penthouse on Pocitos beach - Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

TEBC said:


> hermosa


thanks!!! obrigada!!!


----------



## el palmesano

View from penthouse on Pocitos beach - Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por ACM83, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

pitti uomo por renato renato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0816 por autisticglobetrotting2010, en Flickr


DSCN0834 por autisticglobetrotting2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (82) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (20) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (7) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (8) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (9) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (3) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (86) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (72) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (74) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (48) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (56) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (64) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (69) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo


Montevideo (45) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (43) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (33) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (40) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (29) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (32) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (24) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (12) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (14) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (11) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (104) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


Montevideo (100) por Travel and Transitions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Recklessgal, en Flickr


Montevideo por Recklessgal, en Flickr


DSCN1517 por autisticglobetrotting2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ponto de fuga por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr


Foi ontem por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr



Fachada por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Feria por ( ( Juan P ) ), en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakza/8441259259/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakza/8441259841/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Plaza por ( ( Juan P ) ), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Recklessgal, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jakza/8439608966/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

20121223 074 Montevideo City Tour por scottdm, en Flickr


20121223 097 Montevideo City Tour por scottdm, en Flickr


20121223 068 Montevideo City Tour por scottdm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Monte Video por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr


Old fort, Montevideo, Uraguay por cawinediva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Playa por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr


DSCN1365 por autisticglobetrotting2010, en Flickr


DSCN1355 por autisticglobetrotting2010, en Flickr


DSCN1342 por autisticglobetrotting2010, en Flickr


DSCN1341 por autisticglobetrotting2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Descubrí Montevideo. por Mónica º°Monikey°º, en Flickr


Ship in Montevideo por cawinediva, en Flickr


Montevideo in the early morning por AdjaFong, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8459767730/


Montevideo por Phil Marion, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Remo Alberto Pierri, en Flickr


IMG_0824 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


IMG_0767 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Remo Alberto Pierri, en Flickr



IMG_0848 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0821 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


IMG_0814 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0607 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


IMG_0562 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


IMG_0759 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay por Couto', en Flickr


La Rambla II por Christina Beyer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0675 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0653 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


IMG_0576 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0726 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco's Houses | 130308-8697-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Engel And Völkers | Casas de Carrasco | 130308-8652-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Gran hermano por Manuel Gayoso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo  por gui.tavares, en Flickr


Estadio Centenario Stadium, Montevideo, Uruguay... #photooftheday #instacc #instaccplaywithphotosd4 #tiltshift por Я Ф Т, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#yellowbrokenline #latinamerica #latinoamerica #trip #montevideo #uruguay #beautiful #building #sky por YellowBrokenLine, en Flickr


#yellowbrokenline #latinamerica #latinoamerica #trip #montevideo #uruguay #beautiful #building #bank #banco por YellowBrokenLine, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#yellowbrokenline #latinamerica #latinoamerica #trip #montevideo #uruguay #beautiful #street #city #day por YellowBrokenLine, en Flickr


#yellowbrokenline #latinamerica #latinoamerica #trip #montevideo #uruguay #beautiful #people #girl #street #art por YellowBrokenLine, en Flickr


#yellowbrokenline #latinamerica #latinoamerica #trip #montevideo #uruguay #beautiful #people #working #gente #dignidad por YellowBrokenLine, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

"Confort en las alturas" por FoToGraFiAnDo Lo InViSibLe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por FoToGraFiAnDo Lo InViSibLe, en Flickr



Sin título por FoToGraFiAnDo Lo InViSibLe, en Flickr


Sin título por FoToGraFiAnDo Lo InViSibLe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por FoToGraFiAnDo Lo InViSibLe, en Flickr


----------



## Gutovsky

Uruguay is such a beautiful country... It's definitely my next South-American destination!


----------



## bulgarian20

Preciosa ciudad !


----------



## el palmesano

Gutovsky said:


> Uruguay is such a beautiful country... It's definitely my next South-American destination!


great news!! I hope you like


----------



## el palmesano

bulgarian20 said:


> Preciosa ciudad !


gracias!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por CamiFigueroaH, en Flickr



Montevideo por CamiFigueroaH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por CamiFigueroaH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo I Porto Alegre por robmat2013, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Rambla por Agu y Bru, en Flickr


Pocitos beach in Montevideo por Around the World in unknown Days, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Torre de las Telecomunicaciones (Montevideo Uruguay) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Dario.Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Shopping Punta Carretas por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Shopping Punta Carretas por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Shopping Punta Carretas por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Panorámica Punta Carretas por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Panorámica por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sofitel por Eduardo Godin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay - 15 por Jimmy - LA for the weekend, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay - 14 por Jimmy - LA for the weekend, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay - 10 por Jimmy - LA for the weekend, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay - 13 por Jimmy - LA for the weekend, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_6227 por kellycampana, en Flickr


IMG_6224 por kellycampana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_6222 por kellycampana, en Flickr


IMG_6213 por kellycampana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_6227 por kellycampana, en Flickr


IMG_6224 por kellycampana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#mvd #montevideo #uruguay #paisaje #instagood #instagram #instamood #ig_bestever #igworldclub #igersuruguay #all_shots #havaswwgurisa por nicolascirillo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paradise por CBalreira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vista aérea parcial de Montevideo por f/ prato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Monumento a Aparicio Saravia por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Casas por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fuerte Artigas por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


P1110888 por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Rambla por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Carrasco por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Casa del Barrio de Carrasco por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla de Montevideo por renata_souza_e_souza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/









http://www.barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/


http://www.barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/?view=classic


----------



## el palmesano

Sedov (Седов) in Montevideo









http://barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/2012/09/sedov-en-montevideo.html









/s1600/408325_2432831995690_1505627662_n.jpg[/IMG]
http://barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/2012/09/sedov-en-montevideo.html



http://barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/2012/09/sedov-en-montevideo.html
[URL="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-PzPCBrbBCy4/UFXhBEPP5pI/AAAAAAAADFg


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/?view=classic


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.barcosmon.blogspot.com.es/?view=classic


----------



## TimothyR

el palmesano said:


> Plaza Matriz por Cass Larenas, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Los 33 por Cass Larenas, en Flickr
> 
> 
> La Puerta por Cass Larenas, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cervecería Matriz por Cass Larenas, en Flickr


Beautiful, elegant scenes. Very interesting.  :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

thanks for the comment


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Being a port city, I expect Montevideo to have quite a lot of boats and ships operating on the Mar de la Plata. What I didn't expect, though, was the variety of vessels that are present on your lovely harbor: the Sedov warship looks truly spectacular that it reminds me of a similar warship docked here in San Francisco, and it looks pretty similar in that it has a lot of lines for sails and bows. I even wonder: how did a Russian warship of that size end up in a different part of the world? That just makes me fascinated... :yes: And I truly observe that while your port may be smaller than others, I can sense that cargo ships play an important role in your city's economy: yes, it may not be as large as Oakland or Singapore or the Europoort (in the Netherlands), but, I believe that a significant amount of trade (along with air and land) comes through your port.

The shoreline shots look great, the avenues and alleyways magnificent, but this really intrigues me:



el palmesano said:


> #montevideo #uruguay #instaplace #holidays #travel #kleber por klejufer, en Flickr


Is that the Congress Building of Uruguay? It looks so grand that I immediately thought that it must be either a government building or a school. And what I truly adore about that building is the amount of relief works and the details (including the statuettes and Greek columns) that grace the front of the structure... definitely a place for me to take pics when I visit!

Adorable pic choices, my friend! I'll tell you: Montevideo is slowly creeping up to my must-visit cities list through your superb collection! :hug:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ haha well... because the Sedov was in a visit to the port, it was just a visit haha

Uruguay has also it's own school ship, the Capitan Miranda.


Yes, the port of Montevideo is very important, it has a continuos competition with the Buenos Aires port, and is one of the most important ports in the region. The city was born because of the bay of Montevideo, that was perfect for a port, so you can imagine the importance of the port, that was on of the most important ones in the spanish empire.


Yes, that is the "Palacio Legislativo", where the senate and congres are located, just those institutions. The inside of the building is more spectacular than the exterior, so if you visit it, you will love it 


To me Is great read that, with this thread, I'm helping to improve your perseption of my hometown city


----------



## el palmesano

Capitan Mianda:


NKR_5453 por nikorimages / Photojournalism is not dead!, en Flickr


Capitan Miranda por ChromaticOrb, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Great Pictures.


----------



## el palmesano

thanks


----------



## el palmesano

Pocitos, Montevideo por David Baggins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2005 por yingke, en Flickr


IMG_1952 por yingke, en Flickr



IMG_1929 por yingke, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelolopezlagos/8655839498/sizes/h/in/photostream/


Montevideo por Gabriel J. Bell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddyzlot/8651326223/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa Facade in Color | 130325-3458-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Hotel Casino Carrasco Cropped Version | Sofitel | 130308-3280-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Belo fim de dia aqui em Montevideú, vista da Playa de Ramirez, a direita está o Edificio sede do Mercado Comum do Sul (Mercosul), prédio inaugurado em 1909, incialmente para ser um Hotel-Teatro-Cassino e depois, adquirido pela prefeitura, um Show! #mont por JoÃ£o Paulo Miranda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Tranquilo feito um grilo por larissacavalcnt, en Flickr


Atrativos turísticos e culturais de BH são destaques em evento no Uruguai por Portal PBH, en Flickr


Montevideu por DaieneP, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Lamp por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


"Molto Apassionatto" por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


Orquesta Filarmónica de Montevideo por Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por cutout, en Flickr


Montevideo por cutout, en Flickr


Montevideo por cutout, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Hermosa Montevideo.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Too many wonderful photos from you, I just don't know how to start!

First of all, Casino Carrasco looks like a grand structure that looks superb and unique in comparison to the casinos I've seen in Las Vegas and Reno. The exterior looks pleasant, with the white (marble) statue adorning its entrance, but I wonder if it is the only casino in the city, if not the country, relative to its size? And I wonder if tourists from nearby countries like Argentina, Brazil, and Paraguay flock to it as well to gamble too... and speaking of statues, there are so many of them! I wonder which statue or monument is the most famous in Montevideo, given the sheer number of them. Also, the Port of Montevideo building looks massive indeed, given the exterior architecture given to it: I wonder how long ago was that structure built, and if ever there are buildings similar to it that have been copied around the city as well.

Along with that, I note a lot of wonderful street shots: what really interests me are those from Rambla Gran Bretaña by Gijlmar and those wonderful street images from cutout... I wonder how much of the city center has one-way roads and streets, and how many boulevards run throughout the city? 

Finally, here are some of the best images I've seen from your latest showcases:



el palmesano said:


> Vista por Gijlmar, en Flickr





el palmesano said:


> Montevideo por cutout, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Montevideo por cutout, en Flickr





el palmesano said:


> Montevideo por cutout, en Flickr





el palmesano said:


> Montevideo por cutout, en Flickr


Those, for me, show how wonderful Montevideo is, it truly makes me want to stroll around your city because it looks clean, well-organized, colorful, and pleasant to go around, especially for an urban photographer like yours truly. 

Excellent choices, my friend! :hug:


----------



## el palmesano

Salazar Rick said:


> Hermosa Montevideo.


----------



## el palmesano

fieldsofdreams said:


> Too many wonderful photos from you, I just don't know how to start!


well, remember that pictures are not mine, but thank you anyway


> First of all, Casino Carrasco looks like a grand structure that looks superb and unique in comparison to the casinos I've seen in Las Vegas and Reno. The exterior looks pleasant, with the white (marble) statue adorning its entrance, but I wonder if it is the only casino in the city, if not the country, relative to its size? And I wonder if tourists from nearby countries like Argentina, Brazil, and Paraguay flock to it as well to gamble too...


Las vegas and Carrasco neighborhood were born in the same decade hehe. Probably because The hotel and casino carrasco was build at begining of past century, and the casinos from las vegas are very new compared with Carrasco Hotel. No, there are more casinos in the county, in Montevideo also, but the most famous of the country nowadays is in Punta del Este, in other hotel, the Conrad. Yes, lot of famous and rich people used to come to the Carrasco Casino in the past, and now that it has been reopened, everyone hopes that the hotel recover the grandness of the past



> and speaking of statues, there are so many of them! I wonder which statue or monument is the most famous in Montevideo, given the sheer number of them.


Probably the most famous is the one of the Plaza Independencia that is a statue of Artigas, but there are many monuments and statues very famous.



> Also, the Port of Montevideo building looks massive indeed, given the exterior architecture given to it: I wonder how long ago was that structure built, and if ever there are buildings similar to it that have been copied around the city as well.


You must be speaking about the building of General Command of the Army. It was build as Customs if Montevideo, is the work of Arq.Jorge Herran and was completed in 1923. It was declared a National Historic Landmark in 1975. And.. I don't know any building similar to it in the city...



> Along with that, I note a lot of wonderful street shots: what really interests me are those from Rambla Gran Bretaña by Gijlmar and those wonderful street images from cutout... I wonder how much of the city center has one-way roads and streets, and how many boulevards run throughout the city?


the answer is: a lot haha, I do not know how many, but there are a lot, the city is full of trees, and there are many avenues of various sizes



> Those, for me, show how wonderful Montevideo is, it truly makes me want to stroll around your city because it looks clean, well-organized, colorful, and pleasant to go around, especially for an urban photographer like yours truly.
> 
> Excellent choices, my friend! :hug:


is great to read that, so I hope one day you can visit the city, and I hope you like it , and you have to tell to the people you know that there is a wonderful city in a little country called Uruguay hehe


----------



## DzD1358

Amazing city.Love it.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ Thanks, it's great to read that


----------



## el palmesano

Puertito del Buceo. por Mónica º°Monikey°º, en Flickr


Mara y Fede ♥ por Mónica º°Monikey°º, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/8700885794/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/8700890544/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/8699765175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/8700887054/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8698261665/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Estádio Centenário por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Estádio Centenário por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco 003 por Breno Correa Filho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Gris por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Montevideo Gris por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Ruas de Montevidéu por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


Montevideo y Río de la Plata por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay por daniel l b, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> La calle con el nombre más largo de Montevideo, la avenida del Libertador Brigadier General Juan Antonio Lavalleja, atraviesa los barrios de Centro y de Aguada y es a mi gusto, una de las avenidas más monumentales y lindas con que cuenta la ciudad.
> 
> Une la plaza del Entrevero con el Palacio Legislativo en forma de diagonal y está poblada por edificios masivos de similar porte que le otorgan un aspecto bastante ordenado y prolijo.
> 
> Otra de los aspectos destacables es la amplitud de sus veredas que parecen diseñadas para una ciudad con varios millones de habitantes más.
> 
> Comparto con ustedes las fotos que le saqué este 1º de Mayo.
> 
> Recorrido hecho:
> 
> 
> Vista hacia el Palacio Legislativo desde las inmediaciones de la plaza Fabini (del Entrevero). Centro de Montevideo.
> 
> 
> Art Déco a más no poder.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Sede de Ancap.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Automóvil Club del Uruguay.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Vista hacia la plaza del Entrevero.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


>



hope you like these amazing pictures


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Plaza Isabel de Castilla.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Estación Central desde la plaza.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Desde el barrio de Aguada. La calle La Paz hace de límite con el Centro.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


>


;D


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Un pedazo del Caribe en Montevideo. :S


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> El Colegio Sagrada Familia.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Llegando al Palacio.


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Me encantan estos edificios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Iglesia de la Aguada.



more


----------



## el palmesano

rodriko said:


> Libertador vista desde av. de las Leyes.



more


----------



## el palmesano

and the last post of these amazing pictures taken by Rodriko





rodriko said:


> Palacio Legislativo.
> 
> 
> Y para finalizar, la av. del Libertador vista desde las escalinatas del Palacio.
> 
> 
> ¡Hasta la próxima!
> 
> _______________________
> 
> Recorridas por Montevideo:
> 
> Recorrida por av. del Libertador
> Recorrida por el barrio de Aguada
> Recorrida por av. Brasil
> Recorrida por la calle Maldonado
> Recorrida por av. Uruguay
> Recorrida por la calle Tomás Diago
> Recorrida por la calle Soriano
> Recorrida por av. Juan Carlos Blanco
> Recorrida por el parque Villa Biarritz y la calle Roque Graseras
> Recorrida por la calle Paraguay
> Recorrida por la calle José Ellauri
> Recorrida por la calle 21 de Setiembre
> Recorrida por la calle Constituyente - Bvar. España
> Recorrida por la calle Colonia
> Recorrida por la calle San José
> Recorrida por el Jardín Botánico
> Recorrida por av. Joaquín Suárez y av. 19 de Abril


----------



## el palmesano

#montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Side por Remco Douma, en Flickr


Lounge por Remco Douma, en Flickr


Hallway por Remco Douma, en Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams

So much more excellent photo choices, my friend, especially those of the apartment blocks and the Legislative Building. And Central Station may be small, but it looks p,easing and wonderful to go to, especially on a beautiful day, not just to take photos, but to travel to and from it!

Question, though: what is that structure I see on your latest pic that looks grand on both the outside and inside? That structure makes me think it is a classy hotel, not just because of its wide lobby area, but also the dramatic view of the building a sunset, complete with a tower that looks like a clock tower and a crescent-shaped structure at one end of the building... On top of those, the orange glow makes me think the building holds something special and significant, it makes me want to visit it myself! :hug:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ well, probably you get confused because the picture, but the central station is very big, but sorrowfully, nowadays is closed because the railway in Uruguay are in a very bad times.



Oh, the latest pictures are from the Hotel Carrasco, nowadays under hands of Sofitel for the next 30 years. It is a hotel from beginning of the past century


----------



## fieldsofdreams

el palmesano said:


> ^^ well, probably you get confused because the picture, but the central station is very big, but sorrowfully, nowadays is closed because the railway in Uruguay are in a very bad times.
> 
> Oh, the latest pictures are from the Hotel Carrasco, nowadays under hands of Sofitel for the next 30 years. It is a hotel from beginning of the past century


Very interesting. How many tracks operate from Central Station, and do any of those trains cross over to Argentina and into Buenos Aires in the process? And how long ago was the rail network closed? And it's interesting that Sofitel operates one of Montevideo's prime hotels, the Hotel Carrasco... it's like a top-class hotel to me indeed.


----------



## elvinbuttler

Even, I had also never heard about this city but, I like to see some pictures of this city here. It seems truly beautiful city and it could be a great place to visit there. If you ever go for vacation so, this could be another good option as well.


----------



## el palmesano

elvinbuttler said:


> Even, I had also never heard about this city but, I like to see some pictures of this city here. It seems truly beautiful city and it could be a great place to visit there. If you ever go for vacation so, this could be another good option as well.


this kind of comments are the reasson that gives a reasson to makes me want to continue posting pictures in this thread


----------



## el palmesano

fieldsofdreams said:


> Very interesting. How many tracks operate from Central Station, and do any of those trains cross over to Argentina and into Buenos Aires in the process? And how long ago was the rail network closed? And it's interesting that Sofitel operates one of Montevideo's prime hotels, the Hotel Carrasco... it's like a top-class hotel to me indeed.


here is the page of AFE (state railway administration)
http://www.afe.com.uy/

There are trains just to the metropolitan area of Montevideo. There are not trains to Buenos Aires, but it is a dream of decades!

There isn't a concrete date, but since that Uruguay began its decline in the 50's, everything in the country became worst, so it was a process of degradation


----------



## elvinbuttler

el palmesano said:


> this kind of comments are the reasson that gives a reasson to makes me want to continue posting pictures in this thread



Definitely, even we also like to discuss such a nice things. Actually, you did a quite fantastic job to capture those pictures.


----------



## el palmesano

well, I don't capture the pictures, but I search it in flickr and select the best pictures I found


----------



## el palmesano

there is a channel on youtube of a man that goes with his car through Montevideo filming his strolls, the channel is piscuajo

here a show you a video


----------



## el palmesano

Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130508--jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130508-9387-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Puerto del Buceo | 130508-9385-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla, Punta Carretas por pologrego, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguai (2013) por Luiz S Oliveira, en Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Lovely shots indeed! That plaza pic on your latest showcase looks wonderful and well-maintained indeed, yet I wonder what that building that looks like a clock tower is (the tall, skinny one with lots of windows)... And I suspect that on the weekends, a lot of the locals hangout on that vast open space. Is that statue in the middle the famous one you told me before (I can't remember the name, though)?


----------



## BringMe

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Lovely shots indeed! That plaza pic on your latest showcase looks wonderful and well-maintained indeed, yet I wonder what that building that looks like a clock tower is (the tall, skinny one with lots of windows)... And I suspect that on the weekends, a lot of the locals hangout on that vast open space. Is that statue in the middle the famous one you told me before (I can't remember the name, though)?


That's the salvo palace and the statue is José Gervasio Artigas

btw the salvo palace have a twin brother located in Buenos Aires (barolo palace)


----------



## el palmesano

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Lovely shots indeed! That plaza pic on your latest showcase looks wonderful and well-maintained indeed, yet I wonder what that building that looks like a clock tower is (the tall, skinny one with lots of windows)... And I suspect that on the weekends, a lot of the locals hangout on that vast open space. Is that statue in the middle the famous one you told me before (I can't remember the name, though)?



as BringMe explains, is the palacio Salvo, that once was the tallest building in South America


----------



## bratislavo

Truelly beautiful :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Hi El Palmesano, 

Thanks for the lovely pictures. I was always fascinated to go to Montevideo, hopefully I’ll visit Buenos and Monte together when I have time. I had a quick question. I wanted to know is Montevideo a live and crowded city or it is more of a quiet city. Is the city centre crowded and filled with café and people or it is less crowded in general and only certain parts are more corwded?
Thanks so much


----------



## el palmesano

bratislavo said:


> Truelly beautiful :cheers:


thanks!!


----------



## el palmesano

alitezar said:


> Hi El Palmesano,
> 
> Thanks for the lovely pictures. I was always fascinated to go to Montevideo, hopefully I’ll visit Buenos and Monte together when I have time. I had a quick question. I wanted to know is Montevideo a live and crowded city or it is more of a quiet city. Is the city centre crowded and filled with café and people or it is less crowded in general and only certain parts are more corwded?
> Thanks so much



Montevideo is both things, there are places that are always very live and crowded, and there are places that always quiet, and others that sometime one thing and other times the other.

But I will do a map showing you the building density.


in pink are the residential areas, one or two floors houses mainly, and in brown the cities and towns that are part of Montevideo and are like neighborhoods of the big city











in red the old part of the city, with a mix of low rise buildings and others of 5 or 10 floors. In green the most dense areas of the city, in yellow the neighborhoods with lot of houses but some buildings. In blue the areas of houses


----------



## el palmesano

Apartments, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Old City, Uruguay por Elie Saval, en Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Thanks so much El Palmesano for explaining it all and the maps made it so clear and I truly appreciate your help. I can't wait to visit Monte someday soon. Keep the great pix coming


----------



## fieldsofdreams

el palmesano said:


> Montevideo is both things, there are places that are always very live and crowded, and there are places that always quiet, and others that sometime one thing and other times the other.
> 
> But I will do a map showing you the building density.
> 
> 
> in pink are the residential areas, one or two floors houses mainly, and in brown the cities and towns that are part of Montevideo and are like neighborhoods of the big city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in red the old part of the city, with a mix of low rise buildings and others of 5 or 10 floors. In green the most dense areas of the city, in yellow the neighborhoods with lot of houses but some buildings. In blue the areas of houses


I understand now how Montevideo and its suburbs are laid out in terms of density and land use. Excellent descriptions and rough layouts indeed, and those will allow me to study how the city's neighborhoods interact with each other and observe patterns as to how Montevideo grew as a city that it is today.

So, talking about Montevideo city proper: it seems like there are so many homes located due to the north, as well as areas focused on Parque Batlle to the east and Parque Rodo to the south next to Mar de la Plata, while the medium density seems to be concentrated on only one part (with Plaza Espanya and Plaza Guruyu as the focal points), and the ones in green seem to be sandwiched between the residential areas. I then wonder: which of those areas are the Financial District, the Government Areas (especially the Senate, Congress, and Presidential Palace), and the large shopping centers? It seems like the areas in green are the areas where the tallest buildings were built, yet I wonder which among those places have the highest land values...


----------



## el palmesano

alitezar said:


> Thanks so much El Palmesano for explaining it all and the maps made it so clear and I truly appreciate your help. I can't wait to visit Monte someday soon. Keep the great pix coming


you're welcome, the maps are not perfect but some way helps to understand the city, that I hope you like soon when you will be able to visit it


----------



## el palmesano

fieldsofdreams said:


> I understand now how Montevideo and its suburbs are laid out in terms of density and land use. Excellent descriptions and rough layouts indeed, and those will allow me to study how the city's neighborhoods interact with each other and observe patterns as to how Montevideo grew as a city that it is today.
> 
> So, talking about Montevideo city proper: it seems like there are so many homes located due to the north, as well as areas focused on Parque Batlle to the east and Parque Rodo to the south next to Mar de la Plata, while the medium density seems to be concentrated on only one part (with Plaza Espanya and Plaza Guruyu as the focal points), and the ones in green seem to be sandwiched between the residential areas. I then wonder: which of those areas are the Financial District, the Government Areas (especially the Senate, Congress, and Presidential Palace), and the large shopping centers? It seems like the areas in green are the areas where the tallest buildings were built, yet I wonder which among those places have the highest land values...



obviously in layouts I drew, there are places where there is not what I said, but mostly, and as you say, that way it is easier to understand for someone who does not know the city


not exactly, the España and Guruyu squeres have nothing to do as focal pints, are modern spaces. The growth of the city in this part is because the old walls was there and the city was inside the walls. 































if you watch the video you will understan the old city better






The parts that are in green are the ones that grow around the main avenue of the city, 18 de Julio, which connects the old city with the new, that is expandable to the east and north. The other green, is the area of Pocitos Beach, a nice neighborhood that over time has grown. At the beginning of the last century was a neighborhood of mansions and fine houses, but in the 50's appeared the buildings and increasingly became more dense, and nowadays is the most dense residential neighborhood of the city, the most populous. The financial part of the city is the old town, and also the environment of 18 de Julio avenue, but in Montevideo in the office areas there are also many houses, is mixed. Oh! and there are new financial areas, the most important in Buceo neighborhood, where WTC is located, and the other is where Antel tower is located. The Legislative Palace is in the Aguada nighborhood, and is joined by an avenue to "18 de Julio". The government building is in Independence Square(a big building with a courtain wall, but the previous one was at the end of Bulevar Artigas avenue, and the judiciary in Cagancha squere, that is on 18 de Julio avenue. The first shopping center of the city was built in the neighborhood of Buceo, where are the WTC Montevideo was build 10 years later, and then the other 3 that were made during the 80s and 90s are in Punta Carretas, Tres Cruces and Carrasco neighborhoods (on Avenida Italia). Now they are building several new comercailes centers (that I do not like much, I prefer to trade on streets). But the historic comercial area of the city always was, and still being 18 de Julio avenue hehe.


Then I will make a map with tall buildings of the city


----------



## el palmesano

Torre de Antel

Intendencia(palacio municipal)

Gaucho tower

Sheraton Montevideo (other picture)

Radisson montevideo

Residential towers beside the golf

Edificio Greenfield  (punta carretas)

Torre de plaza Varela, Torre del Garda  (ugly)

Tower in Parque Rodo (torre patria) (ugly)




tomorrow I will end the list with the links


----------



## el palmesano

Yacht Club Uruguayo, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


Yacht Club Uruguayo, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Yacht Club Uruguayo, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


Yacht Club Uruguayo, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2012 por bigsur.ricardo, en Flickr


posada al sur montevideo view por globetrottergirls, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Do farol Punta Brava por zondabez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

A Lua por dotcomdotbr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por martinrubioloo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza de Torres por dotcomdotbr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Missão Uruguay • Montevideo • 13/05/2013 por Fora do Eixo, en Flickr


Arquitetura de Montevidéu #montevideo #montevideu #uruguai #uruguay #arquitetura #building #turismo por Leo Soares - DF, en Flickr


Intendencia Municipal de Montevideo por Leo Soares - DF, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

FIDCU 2013 • Montevideo • Uruguay por Circuito Cultural Cono Sur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por martinrubioloo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Do farol Punta Brava por zondabez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

FIDCU 2013 • Montevideo • Uruguay por Circuito Cultural Cono Sur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu por Fabiano Caetano, en Flickr


Montevidéu por Fabiano Caetano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Tranquilo feriado por zondabez, en Flickr


Ruas de Montevidéu por Lucas Brentano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rio de la Plata. Montevidéu, 07/2013 por GiÃ¡como12, en Flickr


Belo fim de dia aqui em Montevideú, vista da Playa de Ramirez, a direita está o Edificio sede do Mercado Comum do Sul (Mercosul), prédio inaugurado em 1909, incialmente para ser um Hotel-Teatro-Cassino e depois, adquirido pela prefeitura, um Show! #mont por JoÃ£o Paulo Miranda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por El Goncho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Office with the best view in town! | 130517-9625-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Audi and Hotel Carrasco in B&W | 130517-9657-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Bouza por Roberta W.B., en Flickr


Bouza por Roberta W.B., en Flickr


bouza por Bruno S. Domingues, en Flickr


bouza por Bruno S. Domingues, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Old Town / Ciudad Vieja por Roberta W.B., en Flickr


montevideo por Bruno S. Domingues, en Flickr


montevideo por Bruno S. Domingues, en Flickr



Rambla por Roberta W.B., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

@ the Rambla por Roberta W.B., en Flickr


Mercosul Headquarters por Roberta W.B., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfotografia/8754467812/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

habla comigo por Douglas N., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Edificio de la Aduana en el puerto de Montevideo (Versiones en color) por Manuel Gayoso, en Flickr


Montevideo 02 por Lou Ann A, en Flickr


Con el espíritu de Oriente III por Gabriel J. Bell, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 01 por Lou Ann A, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8754543708/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8753438079/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Aeropuerto de Montevideo por parananews.com.ar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

World Trade, Montevideo por parananews.com.ar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8760068345/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8760073551/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8760072647/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8760069297/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8761193198/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

2013-03-28_13.44_montevideo_034.jpg por H Berggren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2013-03-28_11.33_montevideo_024.jpg por H Berggren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0817 por JP Zorrilla, en Flickr


2013-03-27_13.33_montevideo_002.jpg por H Berggren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8838925176/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo desde el Anfiteatro por parananews.com.ar, en Flickr


Bahia de Montevideo, Uruguay por parananews.com.ar, en Flickr


Ciudad de Montevideo, Uruguay por parananews.com.ar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéo UY_avr.13 - 25.jpg por Séb's Place, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8835222573/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéo UY_avr.13 - 11.jpg por Séb's Place, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio del Buceo, Montevideo por parananews.com.ar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por mardruck, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpincho/8861067227/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo desde el aire por Agustín Flores, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mundurantz/8860535967/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mundurantz/8860100613/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mundurantz/8861091730/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mundurantz/8861044100/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Carolina y Rodrigo - 007 por Polifemus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#montevideo #atardecer #bicicleta por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

34º Aniversario - Montevideo Classic Car Club por Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


34º Aniversario - Montevideo Classic Car Club por Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


34º Aniversario - Montevideo Classic Car Club por Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


34º Aniversario - Montevideo Classic Car Club por Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


34º Aniversario - Montevideo Classic Car Club por Autoblog Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por mardruck, en Flickr


0034 por Marcelo Bertolini, en Flickr


Montevideo por mardruck, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Atrativos turísticos e culturais de BH são destaques em evento no Uruguai por Portal PBH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 016 por GaborF, en Flickr


Montevideo 021 por GaborF, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Spotlight at Rambla Mahatma Gandhi at Dusk | 130529-3565-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


d'AMICO & Iason Bulk | 130529-3554-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Faro Punta Carretas | 130529-3564-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 027 por GaborF, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por [email protected], en Flickr


Montevideo por [email protected], en Flickr


Montevideo por [email protected], en Flickr


Montevideo por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sheraton Montevideo Hotel—Independence Square por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sheraton Montevideo Hotel—Local area por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


Sheraton Montevideo Hotel—Buceo Port por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


Sheraton Montevideo Hotel—Golf Club por Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Canon 04032012 001 por serginho 1956, en Flickr


Canon 04032012 002 por serginho 1956, en Flickr


Canon 04032012 005 por serginho 1956, en Flickr


Canon 05032012 010 por serginho 1956, en Flickr


Canon 04032012 007 por serginho 1956, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, 2012 por Andres Neumann, en Flickr


Montevideo, 2012 por Andres Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, 2011 por Andres Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay Montevideo 22 por Jörg Rausch - JR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay Montevideo 04 por Jörg Rausch - JR, en Flickr


Uruguay Montevideo 02 por Jörg Rausch - JR, en Flickr


Uruguay Montevideo 06 por Jörg Rausch - JR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo- UY por Shooting the life, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO por mill_alfredo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paseo por la Rambla- Montevideo - Uruguay por Edgardo Marenales, en Flickr


Paseo por la Rambla- Montevideo - Uruguay por Edgardo Marenales, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por IdeasNómade, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por IdeasNómade, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguay por IdeasNómade, en Flickr


----------



## opusdei

I've been twice in Montevideo. Love the city


----------



## el palmesano

nice to read it


----------



## el palmesano

DPP_30444 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


DPP_30487 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


DPP_30499 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


----------



## sursena

Muito interessante. Me lembra as vezes Porto Alegre. Mas é mais solar, tem o clima da praia, muito bonita Montevideo. Boas fotos. Parabéns Elpalmesano


----------



## sursena

el palmesano said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8689359804/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Que prédio é esse?


----------



## el palmesano

sursena said:


> Muito interessante. Me lembra as vezes Porto Alegre. Mas é mais solar, tem o clima da praia, muito bonita Montevideo. Boas fotos. Parabéns Elpalmesano


muito obrigado!!!


----------



## el palmesano

sursena said:


> Que prédio é esse?


Edificio diario "El Día" (building of newspaper "El Día")

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454786

hoy en dia es el casino Maroñas sobre la avenida 18 de Julio

------------

nowadays is de Maroñas Casino


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Sergio Madera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Gris por : : Sashy : :, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo ciudad vieja street por globetrottergirls, en Flickr


montevideo ciudad vieja buildings por globetrottergirls, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Sergio Madera, en Flickr


IMG_5976 por pehuenaike, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por kirkil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo ciudad vieja architecture por globetrottergirls, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo building (2) por globetrottergirls, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo fountain por globetrottergirls, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo building (2) por globetrottergirls, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

geoff189d said:


> Nice to see that old market hall renovated.


yes, it is amazing!


----------



## el palmesano

#atardecer #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


#wtc #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


#montevideo Increible! por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gad52/9286759851/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gad52/9289522448/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Mercosur Montevideo Uruguay por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr



Mercosur Montevideo Uruguay por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


Uruguay (Montevideo).- El presidente de Bolivia Evo Morales, en la Cumbre del Mercado Común del Sur (Mercosur). (Fotos: Freddy Zarco) por Presidencia del Estado Plurinacional de Bolivia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solís por LWY, en Flickr


Interior Teatro Solís por tincho.uy, en Flickr


Interior Teatro Solís por tincho.uy, en Flickr


Interior Teatro Solís por tincho.uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por carolina.giannarelli, en Flickr


Montevideo por carolina.giannarelli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por carolina.giannarelli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro Cultural de España, Montevideo por Gothic.O, en Flickr


Centro Cultural de España, Montevideo por Gothic.O, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Agrícola de Montevideo 4 por Jonathan | Estudio Enie, en Flickr


Mercado Agrícola de Montevideo 3 por Jonathan | Estudio Enie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Arena, huevos y mucho frio... por Tapir! Uno de los tantos niños perdidos., en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9242005425/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9241825159/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9241810505/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9241775819/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9244562064/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9244586748/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9244790010/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/storckmannjr/9244800320/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por SBvisions, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

609 - Uruguai - Montevideu - Parque del Prado por Leonel Linhares, en Flickr


Monumento La Carreta - Montevidéu - Uuruguai por Sidromano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

451 - Uruguai - Montevideu - Intendencia por Leonel Linhares, en Flickr


Prefeitura de Montevidéu por zondabez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Puerto por josema, en Flickr


443 - Uruguai - Montevideu - Mercado do Porto por Leonel Linhares, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Botanic garden


#5 por nacho correa belino, en Flickr


#12 por nacho correa belino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#13 por nacho correa belino, en Flickr


#3 por nacho correa belino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauraamarquees/9305316784/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauraamarquees/9302543517/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

mercado-agricola-mam-montevideo-fotografia-1 por Juan Ponte, en Flickr


mercado-agricola-mam-montevideo-fotografia-3 por Juan Ponte, en Flickr



mercado-agricola-mam-montevideo-fotografia-48 por Juan Ponte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro de Montevideo por bicentenariouy, en Flickr


Centro de Montevideo por bicentenariouy, en Flickr



Centro de Montevideo por bicentenariouy, en Flickr


Intendencia de Montevideo y alrededores por bicentenariouy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Catedral Metropolitana de Montevideo por -Sören-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Gaucho uruguayo. Montevideo, Uruguay. por joseburgos2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay. por WhenURsmiling, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay. por WhenURsmiling, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay. por WhenURsmiling, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9318470448/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Plaza de Cagancha por bicentenariouy, en Flickr


BARCO_EN_RIODELAPLATA01 por victorio victorino, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gfotografia/9315228137/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Agricola



gfd08 said:


> Buenas!
> 
> Acabo de volver del Mercado, me encantó!!!
> 
> Les dejo unas imágenes con la iluminación nocturna, que me parece de muy buen gusto. Sepan disculpar la calidad o el excesivo brillo, pero las tomé con el cel, y no tengo tan buen ojo de fotógrafo, jeje.
> 
> Abrazo!


----------



## el palmesano

FACULTAD DE ARQUITECTURA E URBANISMO DE MONTEVIDEO ROU por 3b1db8f72e5bae5c45765b740cc33c64, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2013-01-28 11.51.04-2.jpg por aquilars, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2013-01-27 18.31.11-2.jpg por aquilars, en Flickr


2013-01-28 12.05.43-2.jpg por aquilars, en Flickr


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful pictures. Thanks


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks


----------



## el palmesano

Tarjeta che!! por Gonzak, en Flickr


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


HDR Estacion Central by ariel bentos por Ariel Bentos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/9353976424/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. por LuDesseno, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/9351195753/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/9353978164/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/9353979024/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo UY por rocha.foto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza de Cagancha por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9439559924/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

O Palacio Brasil por © fOto, en Flickr


Hotel Rex (Residencial) por © fOto, en Flickr


Palacio de la Cultura y las Artes por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puertito Buceo | 130731-7553-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr




























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....1073741826.191313270951578&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## el palmesano

La Feria de Tristan Narvaja por h1chang, en Flickr


----------



## tricolor87

hermosa!


----------



## el palmesano

Estación de Trenes. Serie B&N. AFE por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Estación de Trenes. Serie B&N. AFE por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Estación de Trenes. Serie B&N. AFE por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Imagen 1325 por AgusURU, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Noche por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Montevideo Noche por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Montevideo Noche por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Montevideo Noche por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Montevideo Noche por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Invierno 2013 por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Invierno 2013 por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Invierno 2013 por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Invierno 2013 por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Much like a postcard of the 60`s. Parece una postal de los ´60. por Victor Lefelman, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ffluv/9405023848/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto del Buceo 1 por Friburgas, en Flickr


Puerto del Buceo 3 por Friburgas, en Flickr



Puerto del Buceo 2 por Friburgas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto del Buceo por RoQuintana, en Flickr


Puerto del Buceo Atardecer por emasini, en Flickr


Puerto del Buceo (3) por RoQuintana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

tricolor87 said:


> hermosa!


gracias!!!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por tincho.uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


JMJ 2013- Montevideo dia3 por Fotógrafo independiente..., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Albert Einstein en Montevideo, 1925 por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr



Monumento a Juan Antonio Lavalleja por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Cuartel Centenario de Bomberos por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Plazoleta Lorenzo Justiniano Pérez por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1

Beautiful pictures and city from the other side of the river!


----------



## Nando_ros

Very nice pictures of Montevideo !!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks!! 


Mercado del Puerto, Montevideo por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


Mercado del Puerto, Montevideo por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


Rambla por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


Rambla por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Zonamerica por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


Zonamerica por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


Zonamerica por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

O casal e o perro por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 21 por Mailson Santana Fotos, en Flickr


Montevideo 19 por Mailson Santana Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 13 por Mailson Santana Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr



Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


Viagem UAC por blogqa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Novedad multicolor por (Oz)car, en Flickr


MEC y AFE invitaron a 280 personas de Canelones y Florida a presenciar obra del SODRE por Sec. de Comunicación - Presidencia Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9455657915/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9458420130/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9455633047/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9458416732/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9455647983/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9455643751/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9455796359/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo - Montevideo por tincho.uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Playa de los Pocitos - Montevideo (Uruguay) by Gskill photographie, on Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by JohannRela, on Flickr



Montevideo, Uruguay by JohannRela, on Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by JohannRela, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rue de Montévidéo by Alexandre Gls, on Flickr



Montevideo, Uruguay by JohannRela, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La estacada - Montevideo by Gskill photographie, on Flickr


Apocalipsis Pocitos by fonzivil, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9533745136/sizes/l/in/photostream/


montevideo by German.Pavletich, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rio da Prata. Montevideo. Uruguai. by Rubem Jr, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


>



more


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks!


----------



## el palmesano

it seems that Highcliff likes the thread haha


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por marcoac.goncalves, en Flickr


Universidade de Montevideo por JODF, en Flickr


Patio de la Casa Central por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Patio de la Facultad de Derecho por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr



Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Museo del Fuerte del Cerro /Cerro Fort Museum por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle / Montevideo por l3o_nardo, en Flickr


Puerto de Montevideo por Gskill photographie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabela76/9582010689/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Patios del Maciel por U.S. Embassy Montevideo, en Flickr


Patios del Maciel por U.S. Embassy Montevideo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto del Buceo, Montevideo por elkeio, en Flickr


El paseo de los pescadores - Montevideo por Gskill photographie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1010194 Centro por drayy, en Flickr


esquina-montevideo por Mariana Nedelcu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20 Montevideo, Uruguay, July 2013 (13) por dan_polta, en Flickr


20 Montevideo, Uruguay, July 2013 (41) por dan_polta, en Flickr


20 Montevideo, Uruguay, July 2013 (23) por dan_polta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1010120 arrival into Montevideo por drayy, en Flickr


P1010123 arrival into Montevideo por drayy, en Flickr


P1010125 arrival into Montevideo por drayy, en Flickr


P1010127 arrival into Montevideo por drayy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1010166 Plaza Independencia - Teatro Solis por drayy, en Flickr


P1010220 Teatro Solis por drayy, en Flickr


P1010221 Teatro Solis por drayy, en Flickr


P1010149 Ciudad Vieja por drayy, en Flickr


P1010201 Centro por drayy, en Flickr


P1010196 Centro por drayy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1010147 Ciudad Vieja por drayy, en Flickr


P1010200 Centro por drayy, en Flickr


Tristan Narvaja por Alí.Haghjou, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1010168 Catedral Matriz por drayy, en Flickr


P1010170 Catedral Matriz por drayy, en Flickr


P1010178 Catedral Matriz por drayy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Silueta de Montevideo por tincho.uy, en Flickr


Sin título por josemc85, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hospital Italiano Umberto I por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Bandera de la República Oriental del Uruguay por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Architecture faculty


Facultad de Arquitectura por Alí.Haghjou, en Flickr



Facultad de Arquitectura por Alí.Haghjou, en Flickr


Facultad de Arquitectura por Alí.Haghjou, en Flickr


Facultad de Arquitectura por Alí.Haghjou, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Aeropuerto / Montevideo por l3o_nardo, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por JohannRela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por JohannRela, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por JohannRela, en Flickr


Hotel Casino Carrasco por Alí.Haghjou, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

297719_10150790402945114_386356019_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr


304058_10150790403865114_1370751124_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr


300226_10150790403360114_237028405_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr


301068_10150790408270114_258747758_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

292844_10150790851125114_2037889408_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr


295828_10150790409605114_398334944_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1000613 por Luis Carlos Cobo, en Flickr


P1000611 por Luis Carlos Cobo, en Flickr


P1000608 por Luis Carlos Cobo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1000629 por Luis Carlos Cobo, en Flickr


P1000628 por Luis Carlos Cobo, en Flickr


P1000627 por Luis Carlos Cobo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

318366_10150790404905114_802815919_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Auditorio Nacional del SODRE por tedxjoven.montevideo, en Flickr


Público [email protected] por tedxjoven.montevideo, en Flickr


Saludo final por tedxjoven.montevideo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PLegislativo por fernandez_j, en Flickr


FORTALEZA DEL CERRO , MONTEVIDEO por CROQUISARQ / Adhemar Orellana Rioja, en Flickr


Montevideo por Danilo T N, en Flickr


Montevideo por Danilo T N, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo's Sunset por skwadrat, en Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

el palmesano said:


> 295828_10150790409605114_398334944_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr





el palmesano said:


> 295828_10150790409605114_398334944_n por anamaariasc, en Flickr



I like these. Very attractive, striking and unusual.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ is the firehouse


----------



## el palmesano

Landscape Montevideo por KathericO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia por Thiago Marra, en Flickr


Plaza Independencia por Thiago Marra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, uruguay por Rachid Brasil, en Flickr


IMG_1415 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro de Montevideo por Thiago Marra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1746 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1737 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1759 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1478 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1491 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1471 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, uruguay por Rachid Brasil, en Flickr


Montevideo, uruguay por Rachid Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1716 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1448 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1615ok por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1667ok por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1830 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1817 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr



_MG_1818 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr



_MG_1826 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1641ok por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1628ok por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1590 ok por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1595 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1573 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo rambla por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


Sin título por canovix, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_1424 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1505 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por todla007, en Flickr


Obelisco de Montevideo por mboldoy, en Flickr


Montevideo por mboldoy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1487 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1599 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


_MG_1476 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_1767 por Celso Mellani, en Flickr


Prado - Montevideo - Uruguay por UyPhotographers, en Flickr


El Prado por rafabonzo, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/consuleo/5772927133/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6959625234/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo atardece por Lala Idos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, uruguay por Rachid Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wonderful, love those photos of the park. :cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay 2 - Colombia 0 | 130910-2715-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo sky por blogefl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El_Casino_de_Montevideo por Pablo Oseguera I., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9711573935/.


Montevidéu-26 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

7 Remeros por Adita Cz, en Flickr


4 por Adita Cz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu-6 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


Montevidéu-2 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu-18 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


Montevidéu-10 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu-16 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


Montevidéu-17 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu-7 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr



Montevidéu-5 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu-28 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


Montevidéu-30 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Andre S. Ribeiro, en Flickr


Montevidéu-25 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


Montevidéu-23 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por 探すmy way., en Flickr


Sin título por 探すmy way., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por 探すmy way., en Flickr


Sin título por 探すmy way., en Flickr


Sin título por 探すmy way., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calles de Ciudad Vieja por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Tormenta en la ciudad por tincho.uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Uruguay por alfre.munoz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xramoooooona/10005388425/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Parque José Enrique Rodó por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Parque José Enrique Rodó por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Callecitas Porteñas por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Callecitas Porteñas por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rambla Francia por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


201210B07 por line.sight, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Club Biguá de Villa Biarritz, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


Club Biguá de Villa Biarritz, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


Club Biguá de Villa Biarritz, Montevideo por dct66, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Monumento a Luis Batle Berres por Thiago Marra, en Flickr


Hospital de Clínicas por Thiago Marra, en Flickr


Montevideo por Thiago Marra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Juliano Verardi | CameraCega.com, en Flickr


Montevideo por Thiago Marra, en Flickr


B31550014 por Victor Lefelman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu-3 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


Montevidéu-4 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


Montevidéu-19 por Daniel Mirrha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cielo de Montevideo 1 por Marcelo Berdasco, en Flickr


Costa de MONTEVIDEO por Marcelo Berdasco, en Flickr


Cielo Montevideo por Marcelo Berdasco, en Flickr


Costa de MONTEVIDEO por Marcelo Berdasco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xramoooooona/10010089775/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/uyphotographers/10011955756/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Moonrise over Montevideo - you are not alone! | 131006-2352-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


Museo Oceanográfico Dámaso Antonio Larrañaga | 131006-2341-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

During the 15km run | 130920-2301-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


What a good life! | 130920-2296-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Pocitos - Edificio Arq. Carlos Ott | 131006-2333-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronsylvan/10407559153/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Stella Blue's II por Enguee, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronsylvan/10407424556/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronsylvan/10407435936/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Av. 18 de Julio. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Edifício San Felipe Santiago e Tecera Iglesia de Cristo Cientifico. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


Calle. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

argentina/uruguay 2013 por kbturner, en Flickr


argentina/uruguay 2013 por kbturner, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Automóveis. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


argentina/uruguay 2013 por kbturner, en Flickr


Ciudad Vieja. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

argentina/uruguay 2013 por kbturner, en Flickr


argentina/uruguay 2013 por kbturner, en Flickr


argentina/uruguay 2013 por kbturner, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla Gran Bretaña. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelagimenez-marce/10386997633/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Día 295 - Day 295 por Adita Cz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo por Tamíris Spinelli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Unpaso alavez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por sequen_ra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por cafebrahe, en Flickr


Sin título por cafebrahe, en Flickr


La puerta de Ciudad Vieja por cafebrahe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por cafebrahe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por cafebrahe, en Flickr


Sin título por cafebrahe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#malvin #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por NACHO BENITEZ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo Casa de Gobierno. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle Piedras. Ciudad Vieja. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Coluna da Paz. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Porto. Montevideo; Uruguay por André Bispo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.gomezplatero.com.uy/proyectos/ver/137


----------



## el palmesano

Rush hour #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


Increible #atardecer #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10537869835/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

oe-120212-0120 por oliver echeverría, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay (ex Banco Central) P1166865--- por brandt_federico, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay (ex Banco Central) P1166883- por brandt_federico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay (Teatro Solis) P1166673- por brandt_federico, en Flickr


P1166656- por brandt_federico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay (P1176982-) por brandt_federico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

75616725


----------



## el palmesano

The Flowers por (Oz)car, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10585120705/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Mujica y el ex Presidente Vázquez en cierre de la Semana de la Seguridad Vial por Sec. de Comunicación - Presidencia Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

burbuja por selle2014, en Flickr


parque de Villa Biarritz por selle2014, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

During the 11K run | 131025-1101-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amateur1967/10567391994/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

more



IFER said:


> Dejo un par de fotos aéreas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


Montevideo 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solís (Montevideo, Uruguay) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Navegacion Buenos Aires Montevideo Noviembre 2013 - Version 2 por oscarmgc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF5115 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


DSCF5117 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla Palermo - Montevideo por Eugenia Cáceres, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por renalt130, en Flickr


Montevideo por renalt130, en Flickr


Montevideo por renalt130, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por renalt130, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por schrsch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fortaleza del Cerro Montevideo Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Solis Theatre Montevideo Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


Palacio Salvo Montevideo Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Salvo Montevideo Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


Telecommunications Tower Montevideo Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_7515 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


IMG_7610 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


IMG_7608 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_7615 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


IMG_7523 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


IMG_7526 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr



Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr



Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr



Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


Montevideo (Uruguay) 2013 por Raul P, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por marcwiz2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por marcwiz2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Worldwide Photowalk 2013, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay por © fOto, en Flickr


Rosedal por © fOto, en Flickr



Worldwide Photowalk 2013, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay por © fOto, en Flickr



Túnel por © fOto, en Flickr


Árbol amarillo por © fOto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro de Verano, Montevidéu por Os Paralamas do Sucesso, en Flickr


Teatro de Verano, Montevidéu por Os Paralamas do Sucesso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideu - URU por Pedro Campos., en Flickr


Montevideu - URU por Pedro Campos., en Flickr


Montevideu - URU por Pedro Campos., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

views dorm the WTC



santi.uru said:


> *Mirá Montevideo desde el único piso 40 de la ciudad*
> 
> _Se inauguró la torre privada más alta de Uruguay, la número cuatro del World Trade Center que tiene 125 metros de altura_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuente:_ http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noticia/266177/mira-montevideo-desde-el-unico-piso-40-de-la-ciudad/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Montevideo


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazingggggggggggg


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for your nice comments


----------



## el palmesano

more



SebaFun said:


> Mientras esperamos que aparezca la tan ansiada foto nocturna...
> 
> Vamos con algunas de los medios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.montevideo.com.uy/noticiaempresariales_219925_1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:WTCTorreIV.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elpais.com.uy/economia/gente-negocios/montevideo-capto-us-millones-world.html


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 228 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 232 por xotico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 264 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 260 por xotico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 13 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 64 por xotico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 118 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 128 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 15 por xotico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 166 por xotico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 73 por xotico, en Flickr


1466249_230301690466058_1163172250_n montevideo por Mary Rdzdell., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 89 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 92 por xotico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 249 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 108 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 24 por xotico, en Flickr


Montevideo 83 por xotico, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Faro de Punta Carretas | 131126-0192-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


DSC_0738 por notepeine, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2013-11-26 Pocitos, Montevideo por chrisweger, en Flickr


2013-11-26 Pocitos, Montevideo por chrisweger, en Flickr


2013-11-26 Pocitos, Montevideo por chrisweger, en Flickr


2013-11-26 Pocitos, Montevideo por chrisweger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CARRASCO AIRPORT | MVD-SUMU | MONTEVIDEU - URUGUAY por Ediney Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

WTC Montevideo



IFER said:


> Gracias Pablito
> 
> 
> Aporto una foto que me pasó anoche por whatsapp Martincho (El Alemán), con ángulo parecido a las ya mostradas.
> Lo único que en este caso le queda muy bien el puente peatonal al conjunto.
> Los créditos son para nuestro amigo de la casa.
> 
> Realmente quedó espectacular !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124833216/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124994243/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124810735/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124866944/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124799675/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124784905/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124790115/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11124772565/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

more WTC



Pablito28 said:


> Al estar ahí me dio la sensación que al igual que las otras tres torres las fachadas se fueron iluminando de manera gradual, por lo que me hizo suponer que los focos de piso son los que iluminan, pero también me cuestiono la potencia que deberían tener las lámparas para llegar hasta los pisos más altos -por más que podemos descontar la corona que eventualmente esté iluminada desde la cima- y las distorsiones que ocasionarían en los pisos más bajos.
> 
> Esta foto muestra cuando al inicio del encendido de los focos, gradualmente las fachadas se iluminan...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Gonza77

Buenas Palme. Soy nuevo en el foro, pero hace meses que vengo entrando a ver las fotos que subís. 
La verdad que impresionante lo tuyo. Para un uruguayo que está hace un tiempito en el exterior, poder ver estas imágenes no tiene precio.
Felicitaciones y a seguir así!!!


----------



## el palmesano

^ yo estoy igual, por eso hago el trabajo de rastreo de fotos para compartirlas por aca, gracias por tu comentario, sobretodo por registrarte solo para eso


----------



## el palmesano

more



demapop said:


> Algunas imágenes aéreas más que fueron tomadas del complejo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Fuente:WTC Free Zone​


----------



## basspuce

Wonderful pictures. Great shots. I love the architecture.


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11197791654/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla Parque Rodó por Yohana Baiona, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mon 049 por Bubba Scrubba, en Flickr


Mon 061 por Bubba Scrubba, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mon 070 por Bubba Scrubba, en Flickr



Mon 042 por Bubba Scrubba, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay 2011 - Grace 022 por kz47yf, en Flickr


Uruguay 2011 - Grace 024 por kz47yf, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Sin dudas la capital mas linda de sudamerica


----------



## el palmesano

Auditorio Adela Reta por Gothic.O, en Flickr



Tatito said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> .



Orquesta Sinfónica de Washington en Montevideo por U.S. Embassy Montevideo, en Flickr


Mujica en el lanzamiento de la Celebración de los 200 Años de las Instrucciones del año XIII por Sec. de Comunicación - Presidencia Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

WTC Torre 4 | Montevideo's New City Icon | 131205-9512-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


WTC Torre 4 | Montevideo's New City Icon | 131205-9516-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2012 por Dominyka Kukuryte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Learning from #montevideo 24 por desvirtual, en Flickr



Learning from #montevideo 22 por desvirtual, en Flickr



Learning from #montevideo 21 por desvirtual, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Montevideo :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

thanks!!

you are always very nice with your comments


----------



## 009

Awesome pics of a great city. It's amazing that this city is nearly unknown among the masses....oh well, that's their loss


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I hope that one day the city becomes more known...


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaderdeleon/11240844156/sizes/l/in/photostream/


[0791] por El Ojo Torpe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Unisono por _ Alejandro _, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por KeyT86, en Flickr


Montevideo por KeyT86, en Flickr



Montevideo por KeyT86, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por KeyT86, en Flickr


COINED_Montevideo_Uruguay_004 por COINED Photos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

is not the best decoration, but it is a new thing in the city, as in many european cities they does, so probably in the next years it will improve



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> fuente
> 
> 10 veces mejor que el año anterior


----------



## el palmesano

2009-05-09_007 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


2009-05-09_035 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


2009-05-10_027 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


2009-05-10_025 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


2009-05-10_014 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2009-05-07_026 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


2009-05-07_019 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


2009-05-07_020 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza del Entevero 2013 por gusuval, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2009-05-07_002 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


2009-05-05_003 Montevideo por mike.bulter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza por _ Alejandro _, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Río Dorado por PaulinePrevett, en Flickr


Uru guay por Mar te, en Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero

Muy beautiful! :lol:


----------



## el palmesano

(16)URUGUAY-MONTEVIDEO-SOCIEDAD-MARCHA por DiarioContraste, en Flickr


(14)URUGUAY-MONTEVIDEO-SOCIEDAD-MARCHA por DiarioContraste, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC02021 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC01994 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC01991 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC02031 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC02033 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC02024 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC02020 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC02017 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC02025 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC02015 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC02002 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC02004 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


DSC02005 por Jo Hogan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo2 por _ Alejandro _, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Día de SOL por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Día de SOL por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


Día de SOL por brunobittencourt2, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Que lindo!!! Como se extraña Montevideo LPM!!!


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Se verdad yo hace 10 años q estoy fuera de mi paisito como lo extraño!!!!!! lo veo mas limpio mas cuidado com muchas obras de edificios etc , Como me encantaria estaar el la rambla tomando unos buenos mates caminar por las calles comer uns buenos asaditos!!!!! 

Montevideo esta hermoso


----------



## Gonza77

marcelouruguayo said:


> Se verdad yo hace 10 años q estoy fuera de mi paisito como lo extraño!!!!!! lo veo mas limpio mas cuidado com muchas obras de edificios etc , Como me encantaria estaar el la rambla tomando unos buenos mates caminar por las calles comer uns buenos asaditos!!!!!
> 
> Montevideo esta hermoso


Me pasa exactamente lo mismo, si bien que no hace tanto tiempo que estoy afuera.
Veo un Montevideo mas limpio, mas prolijo y mas lindo. 
Aunque siempre se puede mejorar un poco mas, y esperemos que así sea.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

bueno, pinsen que las fotos a veces engañan, yo pongo las mejores que encuentro, no las que muestran el lado feo...


----------



## el palmesano

Semana del Automovilismo 2013 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


Semana del Automovilismo 2013 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


Semana del Automovilismo 2013 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Semana del Automovilismo 2013 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


Semana del Automovilismo 2013 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr




Semana del Automovilismo 2013 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


Semana del Automovilismo 2013 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


AUTOS CLASICOS DE RALLY por Agrofilms, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Volando-92 por Seba Salvia, en Flickr


Volando-130 por Seba Salvia, en Flickr


Volando-131 por Seba Salvia, en Flickr


Volando-134 por Seba Salvia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por MartínR, en Flickr



Luces de Navidad por © fOto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

esperando para cruzar por teoenamerica, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

tarde de playa en Montevideo por teoenamerica, en Flickr


IMG_1158_DxO por pboudinet, en Flickr


IMG_1164_DxO por pboudinet, en Flickr


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Ojala q la sigan manteniendo asi a Montevideo, tenemos una ciudad hermosaaaaaaaaa!!! hasta con sus lados mas feos ,el problema no nadie sabe sacar probecho y nadie le interese.
me encanta ver por toda la ciudad obras de diversas índoles pero como dijeron por ahí arriba falta mucho

un abrazo y MUCHAS GRACIAS PALME , a los q estamos afuera hace mucho , mostrar Montevideo y ver la hermosa ciudad país q tenemos 

brazos


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60537316









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17239680











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30374022


----------



## el palmesano

more



Tatito said:


> ​
> 
> .


----------



## el palmesano

La Digilencia por sLorenzi, en Flickr


Día 349 - Day 349 por Adita Cz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#rambla #playas #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr




Terminando el día volando #parapente #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerta de la Ciudadela, Montevideo URU por santiago_casullo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2013-12-15 (Montevideo - San José) por devagaresempre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por goyette1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMGP6311 por ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


IMGP6361 por ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


IMGP6434 por ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Aduana | Ciudad Vieja | Montevideo | Uruguay #travel #traveling #TagsForLikes #TFLers #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instago #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapassport #instatraveling #mytravelgram #trave por Onde está o tupiniquim??, en Flickr


Rio de La Plata | Montevideo | Uruguay #southamerica #uruguay #riodelaplata #travel #traveling #TagsForLikes #TFLers #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instago #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapassport #inst por Onde está o tupiniquim??, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11475375905/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11475346894/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11475291346/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11475373803/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiroe/11475249585/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Ba&Bo, en Flickr


Montevideo por Ba&Bo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maahbeeshop/11465798834/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Montevideo por Ba&Bo, en Flickr


Montevideo por Ba&Bo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Cerro de Montevideo por Pablo Alejandro Pla, en Flickr


Montevideo por Pablo Alejandro Pla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_0780 por Mraro, en Flickr


_MG_0750 por Mraro, en Flickr


_MG_0752 por Mraro, en Flickr


_MG_0759 por Mraro, en Flickr


_MG_0765 por Mraro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC02183 por rafaelasampaiodasilva, en Flickr


_MG_0778 por Mraro, en Flickr


Ciudad vieja por rafaelasampaiodasilva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Chapa254, en Flickr


Sin título por Chapa254, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo festeja por f/ prato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Inés Praderi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


Palacio Legislativo, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Pocitos, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr



Pocitos, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


Plaza Independencia, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr



Plaza Independencia, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


Plaza Independencia, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia, Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


IMG_6261 por maximebf, en Flickr


Old Montevideo por maximebf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja por h1chang, en Flickr


Férias Uruguai por Felipe Eugênio, en Flickr


Férias Uruguai por Felipe Eugênio, en Flickr


Montevidéu por PauloElias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Yo Montevideo, tu Montevideas... por ¨¨C¨¨, en Flickr


Sunset at "La Rambla de Montevideo" por h1chang, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11936546665/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11935657405/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11936897934/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11936572593/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

MONTVIDEO SKYLINE por RAYANDBEE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/draculandg/6846212123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urugallego/3736844731/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Fotografiando fotografos por Abril*, en Flickr


Patriotismo :S por Abril*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por RTWFLYERS, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por RTWFLYERS, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por RTWFLYERS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguai por Paulo Guereta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Carnival #27 por Brian N, en Flickr


Carnival #2 por Brian N, en Flickr


Más fuego.jpg por Fernando Bernini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

URY Montevideo Marzo 2005 016 por Sante Ronchi, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rr_ricci/12538298395/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Iemanja por alejandro.arcardini, en Flickr


Iemanja por alejandro.arcardini, en Flickr


Iemanja por alejandro.arcardini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Elevador.jpg por Fernando Bernini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Tres Cruces por .::Loly::., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Pocitos por demetrium, en Flickr


Acaba o dia em Pocitos por demetrium, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Week 6/2014 por Adita Cz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0721 por mjharris148, en Flickr


DSCN0729 por mjharris148, en Flickr


DSCN0727 por mjharris148, en Flickr


DSCN0750a1 por mjharris148, en Flickr


DSCN0743 por mjharris148, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Lynda W1, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay. Street art. por Lynda W1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo A Traves del Ballet 87 por Images with Passion !!, en Flickr


Montevideo A Traves del Ballet 85 por Images with Passion !!, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniuru/12445278493/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo_24 por aylsonmiranda, en Flickr


Theatro Solis por Joni_S, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo_25 por aylsonmiranda, en Flickr


Montevideo_23 por aylsonmiranda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#playacarrasco #paramotor #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


upload por carlos furtado, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puertito del Buceo. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


Tormenta 8/02/2014 por tincho.uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sale el Sol por Fernando Bernini, en Flickr


Cabezas por Fernando Bernini, en Flickr


----------



## midrise

Great updates!!......Has there bin an upswing in tourism since the marijuana law has change or went into affect??.....I know there has bin an increase in tourist too the states in the US that legalized weed..:?..:hi::grass::nuts::hi:


----------



## el palmesano

Well, it will not be leagal for foreigns, and it is not legal yet, I do not remember when it will start to be leagal ... during this year I think...


But anyway, it seems, lot of people search how to do to go live to Uruguay, and lot of companies also has been interested because of the possibilities of investigation


----------



## el palmesano

Nada mal el #atardecer increíble de hoy en #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


#montevideo en #paramotor por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por jean.rosolen, en Flickr


Montevideo por Siegrist-Schmid, en Flickr


Montevideo por Siegrist-Schmid, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaderdeleon/12635533403/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_3837 por r.apocalypse, en Flickr


IMG_3839 por r.apocalypse, en Flickr


IMG_3816 por r.apocalypse, en Flickr


IMG_3823 por r.apocalypse, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Gracias por estas tremendas fotos!!!


----------



## midrise

:gaah::gaah:mg::gaah:The other South American Beauty....Great updates!!!...with a beach, tango, and carnival.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks for your nice coment


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

wow! lot of nice comments


----------



## midrise

^^..Deservingly so, it is a modest little showcase of quality.......And the capital city of a progressive government and people, the first country to fully legalize marijuana. And also has legalized same sex marriage..:shocked::yes::uh::grass:kay::hug::grandpa::baeh3::hmm::doh::|:dunno::?:applause::smug::cripes::colbert::nuts::cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ 

It would be amazing if everyone leave comments here as you haha


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por mariana.klafke, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

puertobuceo_0163 por alejouruguay, en Flickr


puertobuceo_0046 por alejouruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC7240-Montevideo-OldTerminus-web por derekphillips1, en Flickr


_DSC7226-Montevideo-NEW-Terminus-web por derekphillips1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguay por EliezerPedroso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Llegando a #montevideo! #paramotor por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu por Luiz Ricardo Rech, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13122147573/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja. Edificio de principios del siglo XX, anteriormente ferretería y otros rubros. 2013. por Montañés-Perujo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco beach, Montevideo por dap73, en Flickr


Carrasco beach, Montevideo por dap73, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Gratte-ciels, Montevideo của aicador, trên Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo của pboudinet, trên Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Không có tựa của diasdeluana, trên Flickr


Sight 2485 của roarluz, trên Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MAM hall của roarluz, trên Flickr


MAM Montevideo của roarluz, trên Flickr


Forged của roarluz, trên Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13317244423/sizes/l/in/photostream/









view-source:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13317447984/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13317445694/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

#rainbow #sky #clouds #autumn #arcoiris #cielo #nubes #otoño #latingramers #ig_mood #mycapture #instasuperfotos #igersuruguay #portadaigers #Montevideo #uruguay por acabrera_uy, en Flickr


#rainbow #sky #clouds #autumn #arcoiris #cielo #nubes #otoño #latingramers #ig_mood #mycapture #instasuperfotos #igersuruguay #portadaigers #Montevideo #uruguay por acabrera_uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

azul por wwwgerardocarellacom, en Flickr



La puntualidad del otoño dejó escrachado al verano. The punctuality of autumn ashamed summer's. #autumn #fall #otoño #verano #summer #montevideo #uruguay por [..næ..], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/afercastro/13309897963/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/afercastro/13309973493/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/afercastro/13310018105/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/afercastro/13306162505/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/afercastro/13306124245/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasraddatz/13300311935/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasraddatz/13300422513/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasraddatz/13300338795/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasraddatz/13300688264/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasraddatz/13300697304/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_3757 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


IMG_3637 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


IMG_3626 por MarceloNicolasCastro, en Flickr


_DSC7228-Antel-trains-at-Montevideo-web por derekphillips1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por dopazojuan, en Flickr


Montevideo por dopazojuan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

A la playa por paula.ninokehoe, en Flickr


Baywatch trucho por paula.ninokehoe, en Flickr


Bicirambla por paula.ninokehoe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.flickr.com/photos/errikarevetria/13207354993/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/errikarevetria/13207245185/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

santi.uru said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo por Bruno S. Domingues, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay por JohannRela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Picardo2009, en Flickr


Montevideo por Gabriel Masliah, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Uruguayan Navy por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13433676575/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

2054 Uruguay 14 - Montevideo - Av Liberator Brigadier General Lavalleja (1148 5D2) por Neil from Lindfield, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr



36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr



36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr



36º Rally Internacional del Río de la Plata 2014 por AutoclassicUY, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

248 Porto de Montevidéo por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


229 Porto de Montevidéo por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3794/13356143785_633af2a79f_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13356147385/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

TEATRO SOLIS - MONTEVIDEO por COELHO_2010, en Flickr


TEATRO SOLIS - MONTEVIDEO por COELHO_2010, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#atardecer #playas #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


#atardecer #playas #montevideo desde el #paramotor por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja Montevideo por gaboncio, en Flickr


Ciudad Vieja Montevideo por gaboncio, en Flickr


Ciudad Vieja Montevideo por gaboncio, en Flickr



Ciudad Vieja Montevideo por gaboncio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja Montevideo por gaboncio, en Flickr


VW Split Screen Pickup Montevideo por Junagarh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cuadrados por paula.ninokehoe, en Flickr


Vista por paula.ninokehoe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

new residential areas



santi.uru said:


> *Excelentes fotos aéreas que encontré:*


----------



## Alexandre L. Coelho

Your tread is the best !!!! There is no comparison to the rest of all photos of Uruguay. Congratulations...big fan of yours.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thank you very much!!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por /fotocity, en Flickr


P1150688 por alanlangdon, en Flickr


P1150773 por alanlangdon, en Flickr


P1150806 por alanlangdon, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

el Salvo! por karina rebata delgado, en Flickr


Fortaleza Del Cerro por Marcelo Massat, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13448342434/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13447839455/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13448634814/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13448112155/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13448588494/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13448136865/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13447960633/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronto/13448060353/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Gabri Le Cabri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Entrenando un poco para variar #rambla #run #sports por tato.clerici, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

luz por wwwgerardocarellacom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto de Montevideo por priscila.pm, en Flickr


2012 South America 1246 por bobfisher48, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#WTC #buildings por tato.clerici, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo por Pau Suárez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2012 South America 1280 por bobfisher48, en Flickr


Montevideo Plaza Independencia por pboudinet, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/npicturesk/13508576615/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Buceo por Norman-, en Flickr


Puerto por Norman-, en Flickr


Pocitos por Norman-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo skyline por Ojo Torpe, en Flickr


Monteviedo por Norman-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo por Sebastian Antunez, en Flickr


Banco República por Norman-, en Flickr


Trapitos al Sol en el Salvo por Norman-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Shopping - Eladio Dieste por Norman-, en Flickr


Montevideo Shopping. Eladio Dieste por Norman-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

World Trade Center por Norman-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Lo lindo de correr de noche por la rambla! #rambla #montevideo #uruguay #buildings #WTC #sports por tato.clerici, en Flickr


#montevideo #uruguay #rambla por tato.clerici, en Flickr


upload por tato.clerici, en Flickr


El @teatrosolis se vistió de colores para recibir a @movistaruy @samsungmobile en el lanzamiento de #GalaxyS5 en #Montevideo #Uruguay por acabrera_uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Corte Electoral por Etelvina.Labandera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Welcome to the Old City MVD por .·¨:.c H e l O.:¨·., en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13563718223/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13562831683/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562440355/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562809164/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562856244/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562516715/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562910334/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562640223/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562618925/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562456963/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/emivanrivoal/13562943643/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por ca.avila, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Gonza77

Excelentes aportes. Mucho movimiento por lo que veo


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700920855/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700578234/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700700455/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700825454/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13701007705/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay por Pablo R. Martínez, en Flickr


Complejo WTC Montevideo por Pablo R. Martínez, en Flickr


Edificios y luces por Pablo R. Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sunrise over Montevideo por chandravan, en Flickr


Montevideo harbour por chandravan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Desde adentro. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Corte Electoral por Etelvina Labandera, en Flickr


Los árboles de Montevideo  por Daniel Fuentealba P., en Flickr


Abril como te quiero por jpfloresiborra, en Flickr


Siesta en la puerta de casa por jpfloresiborra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

ASSE por Etelvina Labandera, en Flickr


After the storm, the sun comes out! #sun #montevideo #torreancel #uruguay por tato.clerici, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

"Patria Gaucha" 2014 por Fede Racchi, en Flickr


"Patria Gaucha" 2014 por Fede Racchi, en Flickr


"Patria Gaucha" 2014 por Fede Racchi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosar2000/13720703984/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosar2000/13726528783/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo 4 por gdiazfor, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13725622223/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0246 por germán , en Flickr


IMG_0226 por germán , en Flickr


IMG_0221 T por germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700526045/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700503025/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13701032624/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por lirav, en Flickr


La Rambla por lirav, en Flickr


Montevideo por lirav, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13699739285/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700941255/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianadla/13700972423/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr



Montevidéu por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr



Sin título por Bernardo Borges, en Flickr


Montevidéu por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu por Carlos Eduardo Swarowsky Lisbôa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

506 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


510 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


487 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


530 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

521 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


547 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


568 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


580 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


588 Estádio Centenário de Montevidéu por Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por c67cd, en Flickr


Montevideo por c67cd, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1090463 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


P1090467 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


P1090465 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1090474 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


P1090475 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


P1090513 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1015410 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


P1015411 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr



P1015412 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1090457 por mayuanho3811, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéo 11.10 (18) por districtmars, en Flickr


Teatro Solis/Montevideo-Uruguai por Raimundo Machado Costa, en Flickr


Teatro Solis/Montevideo-Uruguai por Raimundo Machado Costa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Praça Independência/Montevideo-Uruguai por Raimundo Machado Costa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Bairro Pocitos/Montivideo-Uruguai por Raimundo Machado Costa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Prefeitura de Montevideo/Montevideo-Uruguai por Raimundo Machado Costa, en Flickr


Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa/Montevideo-Uruguai por Raimundo Machado Costa, en Flickr


Hall do hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa/Montivideo-Uruguai por Raimundo Machado Costa, en Flickr


----------



## magiar

Great thread!

But it needs more from Panoramio:









Source: servicioti member of Panoramio









Source: servicioti member of Panoramio









Source: Valery Pugatch member of Panoramio









Source: Valery Pugatch member of Panoramio









Source: Valery Pugatch member of Panoramio


----------



## Japanac

Beautiful town! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes!!! 

thanks for the pictures magair!


----------



## el palmesano

[Las Tardecitas de Verano en Capurro] por Urban Enviromental Space, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andy_ruso/13781901953/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

CFC AECID, Montevideo, Uruguay por Mato.-, en Flickr


CFC AECID, Montevideo, Uruguay por Mato.-, en Flickr


CFC AECID, Montevideo, Uruguay por Mato.-, en Flickr


CFC AECID, Montevideo, Uruguay por Mato.-, en Flickr


CFC AECID, Montevideo, Uruguay por Mato.-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fall en Montevideo, lindo  por The Nina Project, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo por Homayra Oyarce G., en Flickr


montevideo por Homayra Oyarce G., en Flickr


montevideo por Homayra Oyarce G., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Capurro en colores por Lucía Martí Pastre, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13887447304/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. por fredeleyton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por jones_aly2010, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13879565243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Milington Drake II por Enguee, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

KIBON por ( ( ( Nico ) ) ), en Flickr


2009-02-01 - Recorriendo Montevideo con Víctor y Andrea 100 por diesgomo1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacfauri/5570873901/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Piscina Hotel Radisson por Avodrocc, en Flickr


Monte video por ✈, en Flickr


El Puerto desde el Hotel Radisson por josema, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC02957 por Caribbean Charisma, en Flickr


Montevideo - view from Radisson hotel window por fifi_cardiff, en Flickr


Montevideo - view from Radisson hotel window por fifi_cardiff, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/talitahifi/8105969988/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

365-21 | Biblioteca Nacional | Luz del Mundo - Light of the world por Empezar de Cero / Ariel Cruz, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xramoooooona/8070668451/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_1158 copy por Picardo2009, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Sergio Pavan, en Flickr



kombi por joa_lc, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great and very nice updates also from Montevideo :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


Montevideo - Uruguay por santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lindab6599/14030175913/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

De paseo por el #puertitobuceo por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2014-03-27 16.37.42 por verndogs, en Flickr


2014-03-27 15.22.09 por verndogs, en Flickr



2014-03-27 15.18.41 por verndogs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Estadio centenario por Gskill photographie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2014-03-26 10.20.28 por verndogs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2014-03-26 10.56.30 por verndogs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2014-03-26 10.04.03 por verndogs, en Flickr


2014-03-26 08.43.16 por verndogs, en Flickr


2014-03-26 08.32.32 por verndogs, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CLUB DE GOLF DEL URUGUAY por pgatourla, en Flickr


CLUB DE GOLF DEL URUGUAY por pgatourla, en Flickr


CLUB DE GOLF DEL URUGUAY por pgatourla, en Flickr


CLUB DE GOLF DEL URUGUAY por pgatourla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#montevideo #atardecer sin sol! por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Torre de las Telecomunicaciones por enjoy_letibarzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por johannesfrandsen, en Flickr


Montevideo por johannesfrandsen, en Flickr


Montevideo por johannesfrandsen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por johannesfrandsen, en Flickr


Montevideo por johannesfrandsen, en Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

La #4673 y la primera del #4674 están :drool:.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Skyline por CeciArregui, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14078046861/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

MVD to SCL (4) por roarluz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Northing else matters, sadness everywhere. por tato.clerici, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por freak_chick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Acceso a Montevideo. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


Centro de Montevideo. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC06195 por celecapo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC06277 por celecapo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo de Noche por Ricardo Machado (Matoso), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#goodmorning #Montevideo por ncubedo, en Flickr


#goodmorning #Montevideo por ncubedo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#window #reflection #ventana #reflejo por acabrera_uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Balconies Old Montevideo.jpg por dawsonpointers, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Old Montevideo 6.jpg por dawsonpointers, en Flickr


Old Montevideo 3.jpg por dawsonpointers, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Rambla 2.jpg por dawsonpointers, en Flickr


Montevideo Rambla 3.jpg por dawsonpointers, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0010 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9750 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9892 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9894 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9744 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9735 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9737 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9722 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9715 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9718 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9725 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9721 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9709 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9710 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9713 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9714 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9704 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9705 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9696 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9708 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9692 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9688 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9685 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9897 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9899 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9901 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9896 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9880 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9881 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9890 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9882 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9857 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9858 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr




IMG_9853 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9780 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9781 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9759 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9761 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9768 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9918 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9921 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9967 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


IMG_9966 por Jarod Burns, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_20140428_151011 por Jorge Aguilar, en Flickr


IMG_20140428_150321 por Jorge Aguilar, en Flickr


IMG_20140428_150455 por Jorge Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fog settling over montevideo por Fotos y Comentarios, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Excelente selección de fotos Palme!!!


----------



## el palmesano

Estación Peñarol por Victor H Acosta, en Flickr


Estación Peñarol por Victor H Acosta, en Flickr


Estación Peñarol por Victor H Acosta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO 10-6 por budge_, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por catorze14, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por catorze14, en Flickr


DSCF6242 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo night por sinancanbay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF6235 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF6198 por JohnSeb, en Flickr


IMG_0086 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0127 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


IMG_0159 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0187 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandra_benevides/13919353309/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drcak07/14108771025/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/drcak07/14110706674/sizes/l/in/photostream/


IMG_0023 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0024 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


IMG_0004 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


IMG_0014 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0200 por UGA College of Ag, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#Montevideo #bay #sunset por ncubedo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo por Chacho.uruguay, en Flickr


Fuente "Le Source" por Chacho.uruguay, en Flickr


1470370_10151875698472198_186541600_n por Chacho.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Universidad de la Republica por Chacho.uruguay, en Flickr


I.A.V.A por Chacho.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Otoño en domingo por Chacho.uruguay, en Flickr


Reunión de Otoño por Chacho.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0270_enfused por ggf31416, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sofitel Montevideo por Marcelo Sternick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo penumbra por Marcelo Sternick, en Flickr


À noite.... por valdircodinhoto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Atardecer en Montevideo. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


Montevideo por Alexey Demidov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por catorze14, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#hotelcarrasco #montevideo #uruguay #paramotor por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Almas de Plaza por gustavoriverasimois, en Flickr


Almas de Plaza por gustavoriverasimois, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Gris igual es linda #montevideo por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sintonías compartidas en espacios abiertos por guille.goss, en Flickr



Sin título por Guido Balduzzi, en Flickr


IMG_1060 T por germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14182112523/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Cooking the Continent, en Flickr


Sin título por Cooking the Continent, en Flickr


Sin título por Cooking the Continent, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Cooking the Continent, en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo por rose_chabot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Atardecer Montevideano por f/ prato, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wochilandya/7627096430/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Albert Einstein en Montevideo, 1925 por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Monumento a Juan Antonio Lavalleja por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


Cuartel Centenario de Bomberos por Francisco Acevedo Guajardo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo infront of the beach por ourwanderland, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gfotografia/14186076355/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/arno123/14195107725/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arno123/14171950176/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Carrasco por travellingpirate, en Flickr


Montevideo Carrasco por travellingpirate, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4603 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4539 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4498 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4480 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4509 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF5007 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4736 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr



DSCF4735 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF5163 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4708 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4707 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4698 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4680 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr



DSCF4677 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr




DSCF5135 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4801 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4816 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4817 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4831 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4853 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4863 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4874 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF5214 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF5213 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF5212 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4880 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4882 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4931 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF5222 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF5224 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF5227 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4921 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4926 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4924 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF4949 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


DSCF4947 por Nícolas Alexandre Rucinski, en Flickr


----------



## midrise

:naughty:kay::naughty:..Nice.....new and different pix of the unknown beauty call Montevideo.......I need too tango......:dance2::dance2:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ thanks!!

yes, you have to visit!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - UY por Vinicius C Costa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerta a la ciudadela dl barrio Ciudad vieja de Montevideo por Manuel_Valencia, en Flickr


Palacio Salvo, Montevideo por Manuel_Valencia, en Flickr


Teatro Solís, Montevideo por Manuel_Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

91418137


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4885255640/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/3757695869/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Rio de La Plata. por Fernando Pangaré, en Flickr


Rambla: Rio de La Plata: Montevideo/URU. por Fernando Pangaré, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC01775 por Fernando Pangaré, en Flickr


DSC01779 por Fernando Pangaré, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#hotelcarrasco #paramotor por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## musiccity

Bonita ciudad, quiero ir a Montevideo y veo la ciudad vieja.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

yes, old city is very pretty, some aprts are in very bad conditions, but are improving


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Sergio Madera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/deborafotos/7810016468/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaqueramieli/6146873243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

DSC01764 por Fernando Pangaré, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaqueramieli/6147420492/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaqueramieli/6147420104/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia, Montevideo, Uruguay por JH_1982, en Flickr


2009-10-13 02.40.14 por ryuichi.ichihara, en Flickr


2009-10-13 02.43.50 por ryuichi.ichihara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2710 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


...que venha se erguer,quando aqui regressar por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2682 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2168 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2165 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2091 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2067 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2094 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2018 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr

IMG_2005 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_1993 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_1693 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_1881 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_1885 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_1878 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_1901 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_1865 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

street in Montevideo por ts1152, en Flickr


IMG_2565 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


IMG_2670 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2414 por Lucas Pedruzzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo_URU_0515 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr



Montevideo_URU_0517 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr



Montevideo_URU_0443 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9822 por Images with Passion !!, en Flickr


IMG_9882 por Images with Passion !!, en Flickr


IMG_9961 por Images with Passion !!, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo_URU_0438 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo_URU_0495 por Drigo_Tavares, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14278232364/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14298885883/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14278682615/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14278299594/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Centro por gabouy79, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14278703545/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14255586516/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14092145617/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14092175187/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pauloleme/14298874943/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

MontevideoNights-1 por gabouy79, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MontevideoSkyline-19 por gabouy79, en Flickr


MontevideoSkyline-18 por gabouy79, en Flickr


Montevideo-1-14 (2) por gabouy79, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo-1-14 (3) por gabouy79, en Flickr


Montevideo-1-14 (9) por gabouy79, en Flickr


Montevideo-1-14 (8) por gabouy79, en Flickr



RubyConf Uruguay 2014 / Day 2 por rubyconfuruguay2013, en Flickr


MontevideoSkyline-6 por gabouy79, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Agricola de Montevideo por Rosilyne, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

RubyConf Uruguay 2014 / Day 1 por rubyconfuruguay2013, en Flickr


IMG_1390 por rubyconfuruguay2013, en Flickr


RubyConf Uruguay 2014 / Day 1 por rubyconfuruguay2013, en Flickr


RubyConf Uruguay 2014 / Day 1 por rubyconfuruguay2013, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

desencontro < mismatch > por jAdo85, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#travel #uruguay #montevideo #puntadeleste #brazil #cruise #argentina #traveling #navy #beach #sea #ocean #landscape #TFLers #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instago #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapasspo por Ibere Romani, en Flickr


#travel #uruguay #montevideo #puntadeleste #brazil #cruise #argentina #traveling #navy #beach #sea #ocean #landscape #TFLers #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instago #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapasspo por Ibere Romani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

VISITA URUGUAY por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

VISITA URUGUAY por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


VISITA URUGUAY por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo a mis pies por MalalaUy, en Flickr


Montevideo a mis pies por MalalaUy, en Flickr


Montevideo a mis pies por MalalaUy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

World Trade Center Montevideo por wilmer2000vzla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#atardecer #paramotor #montevideo #uruguay #uruguaynatural por nicobadel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

VISITA URUGUAY por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


VISITA URUGUAY por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


VISITA URUGUAY por Vicepresidencia Ecuador, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mmagne/14107168479/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN1694 por steffens747, en Flickr


P1010173 por steffens747, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Urugay - Montevideo por heddy88, en Flickr


Montevideo. por josealbertocastro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay Slovenia WCup Soccer por faus2014, en Flickr


Uruguay Slovenia WCup Soccer por faus2014, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La Diligencia por Constantin Florea, en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Estadio Defensor Sporting por tincho.uy, en Flickr


Montevideo por Fotogramática, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

San José del Manga por Libertine·, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14139542188/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14139537519/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/modemart/14144678070/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

#travel #uruguay #montevideo #puntadeleste #brazil #argentina #traveling #beach #sea #ocean #landscape #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapassport #instatraveling #travelgra por Ibere Romani, en Flickr


#travel #uruguay #montevideo #puntadeleste #brazil #argentina #traveling #beach #sea #ocean #landscape #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapassport #instatraveling #travelgra por Ibere Romani, en Flickr


#travel #uruguay #montevideo #puntadeleste #brazil #argentina #traveling #beach #sea #ocean #landscape #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapassport #instatraveling #travelgra por Ibere Romani, en Flickr


#travel #uruguay #montevideo #puntadeleste #brazil #argentina #traveling #beach #sea #ocean #landscape #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #fun #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapassport #instatraveling #travelgra por Ibere Romani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


Aeropuerto de Carrasco MONTEVIDEO URUGUAY - www.meEncantaViajar.com por javierdoren, en Flickr


Aeropuerto de Carrasco MONTEVIDEO URUGUAY - www.meEncantaViajar.com por javierdoren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianalimabr/14223392886/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianalimabr/14059281239/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianalimabr/14244751552/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucianalimabr/14245678784/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


Uruguay, Montevideo - May 2014 por Peter Dunne - A story in the making, possibly? , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Atardeciendo en Montevideo por tincho.uy, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/naturalezacable/14200560379/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Montevideo por David de la Mano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-44 por Rafael Mathias, en Flickr


montevideo-33 por Rafael Mathias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC09969 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


DSC00001 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


DSC00006 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


DSC09984 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


DSC09988 por andrearaujo0, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Teseo por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14361440122/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14176492737/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

P1010163 por steffens747, en Flickr


P1010159 por steffens747, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay.Montevideo.JLK.14.20140601 por biomass_pire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Anochece en la Bahía de Montevideo. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


tormenta montevideo por gilmor041, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla de Pocitos. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


Montevideo se ilumina. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14286500019/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14473124225/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano

View from Airport por vanesaparamore, en Flickr


Diamantis Plaza (Montevideo - Uruguay) por spg1105, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC0075a por jiangliu24680, en Flickr


_DSC0046a por jiangliu24680, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC9976a por jiangliu24680, en Flickr


_DSC0088a por jiangliu24680, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguai por leandro.gabrieli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Iluminada. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


Montevideo Celeste. por Mónica Berlingeri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paramotor in Malvin Beach (Montevideo - Uruguay) por spg1105, en Flickr


Afternoon silhouettes (Montevideo - Uruguay) por spg1105, en Flickr


Edificio Panamericano | arq. Raúl A. Sichero por © Federico Cairoli / Fotografía de Arquitectura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro de Montevideo: cuando la arquitectura todavía tenía buen gusto. (2011) por Montañés-Perujo, en Flickr


Fountain in Montevideo por MelC., en Flickr


In Montevideo por MelC., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Gabri Le Cabri, en Flickr


Montevideo por Gabri Le Cabri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (Plaza de la Independencia) por dleiva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Feria Tristan Narvaja por Gustavo Maciel, en Flickr


Montevideo - Watching the game por Gustavo Maciel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo por Gustavo Maciel, en Flickr


Montevideo por Gustavo Maciel, en Flickr


Montevideo - Ciudad Vieja por Gustavo Maciel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Exteriores de arquitectura por enjoy_letibarzi, en Flickr



Melodía en arquitectura por enjoy_letibarzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_0430 por AldiGuru, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sundown on Pocitos Beach por spg1105, en Flickr


Montevideo por fedeeG, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Montevideo por margoosia, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/giorgiol/14322018900/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Cuando juega Uruguay por :: Seba, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cuando juega Uruguay por :: Seba, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MAM by Laura Gentini, on Flickr

MAM by Laura Gentini, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Torre de los Profesionales by meikai2010, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Montevideo 5 by delsol_thomas, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle Daniel Muñoz (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Montevideo by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Estacion Central Gral Artigas (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Terraza Hotel California (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Puerta de la Ciudadela (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Teatro Solis / Palacio Presidencial (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Obelisco a los Constituyentes (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by pologrego, on Flickr

Avenida Gral Flores (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr

Plaza Independencia (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr

Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Iglesia del Cerrito de la Victoria by ojoartificial, on Flickr

Torre de Antel by ojoartificial, on Flickr

Puerto de Montevideo by ojoartificial, on Flickr

Torre de Antel by ojoartificial, on Flickr


Distancia by ojoartificial, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by pologrego, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/15189016456


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr

IMG_8515 by gabeste, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Montevideo :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thanks!


----------



## günaydınkamilabi

delete


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jorge Núñez (GeorgeGorgeous), on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Uruguay by Íctorbarvel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Style néo-classique peut être,Montévidéo by carobabassansfrontieres, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0178 by barizonimarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

A Biblioteca Nacional fica em um... by isablue, on Flickr

Então embarcamos no ônibus turístico para... by isablue, on Flickr

Corte Electoral by Etelvina Labandera, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

passou pela Boulevard Artigas, que... by isablue, on Flickr

... e finalmente tomou a Rambla Sur. by isablue, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Solitario lugar by rbotija, on Flickr

José by rbotija, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Avenida 18 de Julio / Plaza Ingeniero Juan Pedro Fabini (Montevideo) by marciliogabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr.









MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAYby Dan From Indiana, on Flickr.









Montevideo, Uruguay by Íctor BarVel, on Flickr.​


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr

Montevideo by gaston1315, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC00294.redimensionado_01 by oscarmqr, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Otro concepto de shopping by ojoartificial, on Flickr

Plantas interiores by ojoartificial, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Canon026022012 - Parque Lecocq 041 by serginho 1956, on Flickr




















Canon026022012 - Parque Lecocq 023 by serginho 1956, on Flickr

Canon026022012 - Parque Lecocq 017 by serginho 1956, on Flickr

PARQUE LECOCQ (6) by alvarochui, on Flickr

PARQUE LECOCQ (3) by alvarochui, on Flickr

PARQUE LECOCQ (15) by alvarochui, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/13339003374









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/13338603165










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/13338730293









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/13338936154


----------



## el palmesano

http://www.gigapan.com/gigapans/68417




http://www.gigapan.com/gigapans/62147





http://www.gigapan.com/gigapans/67801





http://www.gigapan.com/gigapans/1507


----------



## el palmesano

Skyline Montevideo | 140927-0191-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr

Skyline Montevideo | 140927-0210-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr

Montevideo Sunset by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr

...sun sets every day...but we are seldom there.... by Jordi AC, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by JrFederizzi, on Flickr

Plaza Independencia by gsubiza, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Playa Verde - Náutico | 140927-0109-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO (3 of 22) by vv_adrienne, on Flickr

MONTEVIDEO (6 of 22) by vv_adrienne, on Flickr

MONTEVIDEO (2 of 22) by vv_adrienne, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO (15 of 22) by vv_adrienne, on Flickr

Plaza Matriz, Montevideo by gabyve78, on Flickr

Mercado Del Puerto by santiagosenna50, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo,Uruguay by Niña Perpetua, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


Feira 18 Julio - Montevideo by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr

Untitled by guilhermereisbh, on Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Hermosa tanda de fotos.


----------



## el palmesano

Movete - Move! by luischacon, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solis - Solis Theater by luischacon, on Flickr

Teatro Solis desde la Plaza Independencia by luischacon, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Puerto by luischacon, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15525857521


----------



## el palmesano

Afternoon in Punta Carretas Lighthouse (Montevideo - Uruguay) by spg1105, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by alancare2014, on Flickr

Montevideo by Reliabilityweb.com, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Goz...., on Flickr

City Night by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15506388811/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15486381116/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

port du Buceo Montevideo by pboudinet, on Flickr

port du Buceo Montevideo by pboudinet, on Flickr

port du Buceo Montevideo by pboudinet, on Flickr

port du Buceo Montevideo by pboudinet, on Flickr

port du Buceo Montevideo by pboudinet, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (158) by fabio.berretta, on Flickr

Montevideo (155) by fabio.berretta, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (149) by fabio.berretta, on Flickr

Montevideo (150) by fabio.berretta, on Flickr

Montevideo (148) by fabio.berretta, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_4505 by funcrab, on Flickr

DSC_4490 by funcrab, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Old Town - Mercado del Puerto by erictrumbauer, on Flickr

Old Town by erictrumbauer, on Flickr

Old Town by erictrumbauer, on Flickr

Old Town by erictrumbauer, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr




CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MVD 267 by BGS Fotografia, on Flickr

MVD 227 by BGS Fotografia, on Flickr

MVD 243 by BGS Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Agrícola, Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Mercado Agrícola, Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Mercado Agrícola, Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Untitled by meikai2010, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Faculdad de Medicina, Universidad de la República by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Faculdad de Medicina, Universidad de la República by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Feria de Tristán Narvaja by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Feria de Tristán Narvaja by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Punta Carretas Shopping by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Museo Zorrilla by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguai by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Uruguai by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

Uruguai by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia, Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


Heber Jackson, Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr

18 de Julio, Montevideo, Uruguay by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La Rambla to Punta Carretas and Pocitos by erictrumbauer, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hermoso día en Montevideo!!! ❤❤ by Fabricio Guaragna, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Opposites combined by diegonmgz, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja by leandercrz, on Flickr

Montevideo by leandercrz, on Flickr

Plaza Independencia by leandercrz, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Morning walk by diegonmgz, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle 19 de Abril, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr


Bicicleteando por El Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

Untitled by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Fachada trasera del Castillo Pittamiglio by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Detalle arquitectónico en Palacio Legislativo by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Edificio en Ciudad Vieja by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Sin título by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Liceo IAVA by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.​


----------



## Vaklston

Sin título by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Sin título. by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Fachada lateral del Teatro Solis by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Sin título by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Iglesia de la Sagrada Familia, Prado by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Sin título by Gustavo Martin Fernández Franco on Flickr.​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Montevideo :cheers:


----------



## Vaklston

Vista de la Rambla by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Más W.T.C. by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco on Flickr.









W.T.C. by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Edificio sobre la rambla by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco on Flickr.









Cúpulas de Montevideo by en Montevideo on Flickr.​


----------



## Vaklston

Palácio Legislativo de Uruguai by Poti Campos on Flickr.









Colores de Montevideo by Erika Revetria on Flickr.









Irreal by Erika Revetria on Flickr.









Arquitectura inclinada by Marquicio Pagola on Flickr.









Untitled by Poti Campos on Flickr.









Aguas agitadas por la tormenta by Martin Barretto on Flickr.









Tormenta en Montevideo by Martin Barretto on Flickr.​


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures


----------



## el palmesano

URUGUAY MONTEVIDEO by hirschlarry, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. Pocitos by Diego Castiglioni Bartolome Frau, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


Montevideo by ChristianVossersReis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Buenas fotos de la ciudad de montevideo. by pato456, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

100_1831 by mikebertino90, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/15605309117/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/15788605091/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/15605304127/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Instituto del Niño y el Adolescente de Uruguay impulsa reflexión para evitar la violencia by uruguaypresidencia, on Flickr

Fotografía - Secretaría de Comunicación - Presidencia de la República by uruguaypresidencia, on Flickr

Instituto del Niño y el Adolescente de Uruguay impulsa reflexión para evitar la violencia by uruguaypresidencia, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Pinceladas de Montevideo by gustavoriverasimois, on Flickr


Pinceladas de Montevideo by gustavoriverasimois, on Flickr


Pinceladas de Montevideo by gustavoriverasimois, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

World Trade Center Mdeo by guille_87, on Flickr

Rambla Montevideo by guille_87, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Nico et Méli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodó, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr


Parque Rodó, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr

Parque Rodó, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr

Parque Rodó, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Jardín Botánico, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr

Jardín Botánico, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr

Jardín Botánico, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr


Calle 19 de Abril, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle 19 de Abril, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr

Calle 19 de Abril, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr

Calle 19 de Abril, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr

Calle 19 de Abril, Prado, Montevideo, Uruguay. by eustinelli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15567045640/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15131927004/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/15749960131/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15750658872/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15552171689/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay-Montevideo-Rambla-Nov. 2014. (3) by Santiago Azar, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo desde la torre by paolm, on Flickr

Puerto de Montevideo desde la torre by paolm, on Flickr

"Monte Vidi" by paolm, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plazoleta de las Lavanderas by Municipio CH, on Flickr


Plazoleta de las Lavanderas by Municipio CH, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

en plena independencia by Nando.uy, on Flickr

Verónica y Rodrigo by sofíagonzález, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

2013.12 - Montevideo, Uruguay by dmarquesr, on Flickr

2013.12 - Montevideo, Uruguay by dmarquesr, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr

Montevideo by catasimon98, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#montevideo #uruguay #ciudadviaja #street #cars #sun #panteca by tato.clerici, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fercho_peru/15695490449/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

DSC03249 by jdivock, on Flickr

Museo de la Fortaleza by adrian.eppel, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston

el palmesano said:


> Montevideo, Uruguay by ToraAdventure, on Flickr


What an amazing photo of Mercosur's headquarter!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes!, is a great picture




VITORIA MAN said:


> gracias por darnos a conocer montevideo


a ti por comentar


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/one-track-mind/15952977741/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/one-track-mind/15807606599/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/one-track-mind/15798974390/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/one-track-mind/15961623682/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/one-track-mind/15993607055/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/one-track-mind/15952978141/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/one-track-mind/15962278785/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by banterCZ, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15981112121/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by banterCZ, on Flickr

Untitled by banterCZ, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja by meikai2010, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Street Photography Montevideo, Uruguay by bcbusinesshub, on Flickr

Street Photography Montevideo, Uruguay by bcbusinesshub, on Flickr


Street Photography Montevideo, Uruguay by bcbusinesshub, on Flickr

Street Photography Montevideo, Uruguay by bcbusinesshub, on Flickr

Street Photography Montevideo, Uruguay by bcbusinesshub, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Casino Carrasco / Sofitel by NicoDT, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

sendero de árboles by dunamuno, on Flickr

oscureciendo en Montevideo by dunamuno, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by martinsascuash, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

554 by wowwork202, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Growing Up by pologrego, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Spring by pologrego, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - 27.11.2014 - 39 by chiarinifernando, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1010648 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr

P1010688 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr

P1010654 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1010680 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr

P1010775 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr

P1010771 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr

P1010809 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr

P1010793 by Caselli Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CycleLove by Uru hero, on Flickr

Love story by Uru hero, on Flickr

Montevideo night by teddyallen, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sunset reflection by marianogx, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_5297 by JP Zorrilla, on Flickr

IMG_4876 by JP Zorrilla, on Flickr


IMG_4955 by JP Zorrilla, on Flickr

IMG_4994 by JP Zorrilla, on Flickr

IMG_4933 by JP Zorrilla, on Flickr

IMG_4864 by JP Zorrilla, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr





Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco & SPA. by Mónica Berlingeri, on Flickr


Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco & SPA by Mónica Berlingeri, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ritabarreto/16015060909/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ritabarreto/16015060909/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

#arquitetura #pontodevista #Montevideo #Uruguai #Uruguay by Roberta Sa, on Flickr


#arquitetura #Montevideo #Uruguai #Uruguai #pontodevista by Roberta Sa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerta de la Ciudadela y Casa de Gobierno. #Architecture #OldCity #OldMeetsNew #Montevideo #PlazaIndependencia #IndependenceSquare by Ronno Pionono, on Flickr


Cúpulas coloniales #Montevideo #OldCity #Cúpulas #Views #Architecture #Afternoon by Ronno Pionono, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr

Montevideo by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr

Montevideo by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr

Montevideo by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr

Montevideo by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

nubes y sol by dunamuno, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15999969397/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15998323628/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15565974283/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15998326458/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15999714369/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/16159965026/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15999976817/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/16183904891/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15999983047/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15998334188/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15998336438/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15999744049/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15566012183/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15999735229/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15565998613/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/16185810825/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15563436354/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/15998371518/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Puente sobre Arroyo Miguelete en el Prado by meikai2010, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Desde la Plaza Independencia by Tapir! Uno de los tantos niños perdidos., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Happy new year by tincho.uy, on Flickr


Happy new year by tincho.uy, on Flickr


Rambla - Montevideo by COELHO_2010, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16192598756/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/deborafotos/7810016468/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Landscape from Lighthouse of Punta Carretas by spg1105, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli

nice montevideo....


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC8069-Editar-5 by gabriel.boedo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto y Cerro de Montevideo by gabriel.boedo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

11/365 by wanderlustcamis, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Artigas by stefanos-, on Flickr

Artigas by stefanos-, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Casa linda, #paredes lindas! #graffitti #grafite #arteurbana #artederua #arquitetura #architecture #streetart #urbanart #walls #wallart #Montevideo #Uruguay #instatravel #travel #viagem #viagemsolo by Roberta Sa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Artigas by stefanos-, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Artigas by stefanos-, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto del Buceo, Montevideo, Uruguay by Eduardo Rizzu, on Flickr


Al agua pato by Paula NK, on Flickr


Puentecito by Paula NK, on Flickr


Pescando by Paula NK, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo port pano by roswell433, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Majestic!
by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15728007154/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16350438725/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16163054140/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16350435785/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16350428455/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16164254989/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16164567727/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/16161758027/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/16345890171/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/16347634045/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16158449319/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

E com a vizinhança assim...������ #Montevideo #Uruguay #viagem #travel #instatravel #instamood #fimdeférias #ultimasemana #ruas #calles by Roberta Sa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

���� se essa rua, se essa rua fosse minha...���� #Montevideo #arteurbana #streetart #streetartuy #walls #wallart #urbanart #intervençãourbana #Uruguai #Uruguay #instatravel #travel #viagem by Roberta Sa, on Flickr



����eu mandava, eu mandava, #ladrilhar...���� há mais de dez anos um(a) artista anônimo põe #ladrilhos nos espaços vazios dos #caminhos da #ciudadvieja �������� #Mon by Roberta Sa, on Flickr


#Montevideo, cidade #encantadora ���� #Montevideo #arteurbana #streetart #streetartuy #urbanart #intervençãourbana #Uruguai #Uruguay #instatravel #travel #viagem by Roberta Sa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodó by Paula NK, on Flickr


Muy verde by Paula NK, on Flickr


Palmeras by Paula NK, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vista de Montevideo dende a Praza do Che Guevara by guidoalvarezparga, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16293124886/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_9590 by TORRE 10, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Edificio Mercosur by l.maicol1, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16131701440/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto de Montevideo by Fernando Borelli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo-26
by tijsopreis, on Flickr


Beaux-Arts buildings on Avenida 18 de Julio, in Centro; Montevideo. Uruguay by aidaneus, on Flickr


Dutch angle shot of Plaza Fabini, with the London-Paris building at right in Centro; Montevideo. Uruguay by aidaneus, on Flickr


montevideo by kate+mike, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Lamppost in the Ciudad Vieja; Montevideo, Uruguay by aidaneus, on Flickr

Venetian-gothic style building in the Ciudad Vieja; Montevideo, Uruguay by aidaneus, on Flickr

Friezes on buildings in the Ciudad Vieja; Montevideo, Uruguay by aidaneus, on Flickr

Intersection of Piedras and Perez Castellano in the Ciudad Vieja; Montevideo, Uruguay by aidaneus, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by Municipio CH, on Flickr

Untitled by Municipio CH, on Flickr

Untitled by Municipio CH, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by Municipio CH, on Flickr

Untitled by Municipio CH, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by mariano.graglia, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_4336 by Onairam*, on Flickr

DSC_4487 by Onairam*, on Flickr

DSC_4361 by Onairam*, on Flickr

DSC_4296 by Onairam*, on Flickr

DSC_4867 by Onairam*, on Flickr

DSC_4354 by Onairam*, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_4369 by Onairam*, on Flickr

DSC_4476 by Onairam*, on Flickr

DSC_4970 by Onairam*, on Flickr


DSC_4302 by Onairam*, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_4841 by Onairam*, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

0011 Montevideo, Uruguay by Traveling Man – Off to Uruguay for the week, on Flickr

The Palace by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16194418429/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/15808795634/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/16243643378/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

0014 Montevideo, Uruguay by Traveling Man – Back in the world, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/16242992238/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/16429773642/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/16428970731/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/16429022431/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/16244931967/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/16429920822/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Estefa y Seba by Lucía Martí Pastre, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr

Montevideo 2014 by trueworldlyhobo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-pano-3 by abhogac516, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo by Daniel Gribel, on Flickr


Montevideo by Daniel Gribel, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

045 Montevideo by andresceptico, on Flickr

046 Montevideo by andresceptico, on Flickr

047 Montevideo by andresceptico, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CiudadVieja-13.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-19.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-16.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CiudadVieja-9.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-11.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CiudadVieja-5.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-48.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-4.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CiudadVieja-25.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CiudadVieja-14.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-19.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-17.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-12.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

CiudadVieja-7.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro MVD-12.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

Centro MVD-11.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

Paysandú. Interior de la ciudad, desde la esquina de la plaza principal. by Montañés-Perujo, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro MVD-10.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro MVD-2.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

Centro MVD-15.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro MVD-3.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

Centro MVD.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

Centro MVD-6.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr

Centro MVD-4.jpg by Psycho-Tropiko, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Foreing in the sky by Zilefni, on Flickr

El ventanal by Zilefni, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by Damián Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paseo x : Zona Ecológica - Montevideo by diazone, on Flickr

Parque Instrucciones del año XIII by meikai2010, on Flickr

Paseo x : Zona Ecológica - Montevideo by diazone, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo, Uruguay. by Etelvina.Labandera, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr

Montevideo by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Xiaozhuli, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Celebracion Iemanja - Celebration by tincho.uy, on Flickr


DSC_1479 by maurogerner, on Flickr


Ofrenda Iemanja / Iemanja Offering by tincho.uy, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by DagoForlan, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15826002514/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16446773071/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16422525856/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16448534935/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja by JT Duboc, on Flickr

Ciudad Vieja by JT Duboc, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by DagoForlan, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

0014 Montevideo, Uruguay by Traveling Man – Back in the world, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Its always nice and refrrshing to see pictures of Montevideo :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16734650535/sizes/o/


----------



## el palmesano

world trip - Uruguay by monkeysabroad, on Flickr

world trip - Uruguay by monkeysabroad, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo es la mejor ciudad latinoamericana para vivir by Canal 6 Honduras, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16101988024/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Ceremonia de Transmisión del Mando Presidencial by U.S. Embassy Montevideo, on Flickr

Ceremonia de Transmisión del Mando Presidencial by U.S. Embassy Montevideo, on Flickr

Ceremonia de Transmisión del Mando Presidencial by U.S. Embassy Montevideo, on Flickr

Ceremonia de Transmisión del Mando Presidencial by U.S. Embassy Montevideo, on Flickr


TRANSMISIÓN DE MANDO PRESIDENCIAL A TABARÉ VÁZQUEZ, URUGUAY, 01 MARZO 2015 by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sony z2 by luiz2031, on Flickr


Sony z2 by luiz2031, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sioelciudadano/16681289782/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sioelciudadano/16681282102/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sioelciudadano/16656371546/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sioelciudadano/16656377976/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Buena vista de Montevideo desde LH 510 by Gunnarmex, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

4767 by cualquieira, on Flickr

Montevideo by mauryeggen, on Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by mauryeggen, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

world trip - Uruguay by monkeysabroad, on Flickr

world trip - Uruguay by monkeysabroad, on Flickr

world trip - Uruguay by monkeysabroad, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vista by Ana Cantarini, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by JPGooner, on Flickr

Montevideo by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/maybemaq/16461727929/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr

Montevideo by Jaime Moisés Costa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

JUNTA DEPARTAMENTAL. by nellcazu, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo by patricia.covas, on Flickr

Intendencia de Montevideo by patricia.covas, on Flickr



Palacio Salvo by patricia.covas, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MVD | 11.2014 by Brubys, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

urbano3 by yulamagallanes, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/armandsin/17224936871/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Sunday with Footage: Montevideo, Uruguay by imagesman, on Flickr




Autumn in Montevideo by sergiorozas, on Flickr




093_02abr15.jpg
by Marden Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo: urbanism by Gabriel J. Bell, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/armandsin/16948710228/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/armandsin/16516361593/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/armandsin/16929022507/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by megamacaqueiros, on Flickr

Montevidéu by megamacaqueiros, on Flickr


Montevidéu by megamacaqueiros, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Por do sol de Páscoa by ♪Sissi, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

A vida em camadas. Centro de Montevidéu, Uruguai, 2014. #montevideo #montevideu #uruguay #uruguai #clelmaeyurinouruguai #centrodemontevideu #centrodemontevideo #geometriasurbanas by Yuri Bittar, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr


Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguai by Diogo A. Urbanski, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr

Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr


Montevidéu by Lilith_Boop, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai by andrensampaio, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguay by Caio wigtenbroek, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Untitled by Edson Grandisoli. Natureza e mais..., on Flickr

Untitled by Edson Grandisoli. Natureza e mais..., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Buen día by Juan Manuel Ramos, on Flickr

Estación Central General Artigas by dcampot, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Casi en 18 by Constanza Gallardo V, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#fashion #magazines #newyorkcity #glamour #luxury #pretty #girly #red #makeup #buenosaires #fashionweek #shopping #uruguay #followme #f4f #shoes #victoriassecret #paris #fashionweek #montevideo by martha.solange, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_3516.jpg by Amauri Jr., on Flickr

IMG_3137.jpg by Amauri Jr., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Punta Carretas Shopping, Montevideo by missdori_, on Flickr


Untitled by hisi, on Flickr


Rambla de Montevideo by missdori_, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo, Montevideo by missdori_, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla de Montevideo by missdori_, on Flickr

Montevideo. Uruguai. by carinasilvafotografias, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solis by Tom, en Flickr

Desde el público by Kathe Tarque, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

taxity by Vale Titakis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Ralf Seeber, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1230778-P33 by everbruin, en Flickr

Montevideo/Uruguay by Projeto Alternativa, en Flickr



Montevideo/Uruguay by Projeto Alternativa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay. [OC] [768x1024] by Antonio Max, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1230776rc-P75 by everbruin, en Flickr

P1230714-P33 by everbruin, en Flickr

P1230772-P33 by everbruin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC00369 by Paul Lo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

clasica by Joaquin l, en Flickr

parque rodo (2) by Joaquin l, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

momento de descanso by Joaquin l, en Flickr

tomando un descanso by Joaquin l, en Flickr

supermotos de montevideo by Joaquin l, en Flickr


Durazno y Convención by Julio Pereira, en Flickr

bicicleta, rambla y sol by Joaquin l, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paisaje Montevideo by claudia tehlikian, en Flickr

PUERTO DEL BUCEO by Alejandro Bibiloni, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEU-13 by Márcio Souza, en Flickr

MONTEVIDEU-5 by Márcio Souza, en Flickr

MONTEVIDEU-7 by Márcio Souza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

A sol/as by Óscar, en Flickr

Negro y amarillo by Óscar, en Flickr

Smultronstället by Óscar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. by Madruga Martín, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/magerson/17381325130/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/magerson/17569558821/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/magerson/16949101763/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/magerson/17567243712/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/magerson/17542608746/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Tower ZFM by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC0627 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC0645 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC0783 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo, Uruguay. by Etelvina Labandera, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo, Uruguay. by Etelvina Labandera, en Flickr

Centro. Montevideo, Uruguay by Etelvina Labandera, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

el palmesano said:


> A sol/as by Óscar, en Flickr
> 
> Negro y amarillo by Óscar, en Flickr


Barrio Peñarol, no?


----------



## el palmesano

^^

probably


----------



## el palmesano

Mucha gente en Ronda de Mujeres #RDM by Nae, en Flickr

Todo lo viejo es nuevo una y otra vez, 1935-2015 #Montevideo #Uruguay #igersuruguay #vidriera #CiudadVieja #calleSarandi by Matias Casano, en Flickr

Rica la garrapiñada. #Montevideo #igersuruguay #CiudadVieja #Uruguay #callesarandi #lacorte #plazaconstitucion by Matias Casano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

SAM_0037 by jojo jaja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Tres Cruces Bus Station by Jimmy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Living large by Jimmy, en Flickr

Beachfront by Jimmy, en Flickr

Hippie van by Jimmy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#puertitodelbuceo #montevideo #uruguay #paramotor by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/whoan/18249722085/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17621466063/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr



Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio legislativo. Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Benoît FAYOL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Benoît FAYOL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Alguien alguna vez se dio cuenta del divino edificio que hay sobre la Galería Florida? #arquitectura #edificio #18dejulio #Montevideo #Uruguay #architecture #building by Nae, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Rosedal by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr


El Rosedal by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla Gran Bretaña - Plaza República Argentina by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr




Mural del Dique Mauá by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Almacen de frutas y verduras "La Mariscala" by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Playa Ramirez by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-110 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-109 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-107 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-95 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-87 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-90 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-96 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-37 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr


Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-49 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-65 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

La Melaza by Anuchy Cid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-20 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-27 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-17 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-22 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-21 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-3 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr

Antarctic Cruise - Montevideo, Uruguay-6 by Mel Mashman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#hotelcarrasco #paramotor #playas #montevideo #uruguay by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18314354965/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

more:



Bentown said:


> *URUGUAY*
> 
> montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

Torre de comunicaciones de #montevideo #uruguay #city #ciudad #traveling #calle #photooftheday by marchesi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Teatro Solis em Montevideo by julianafacre, en Flickr

Montevideo by ifoto.cl, en Flickr

Montevideo by ifoto.cl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Circolo Napolitano Montevideo

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo by Alexsander Loula, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideú, 06/2015 by andréa tavares alessandro muzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Benoît FAYOL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Benoît FAYOL, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

cielo by burbujadecaramelo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Patrick Fust, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2306015 by victor raggio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0751 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0747 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0748 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0740 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0749 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0750 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0752 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0762 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0781 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0782 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0785 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0787 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0788 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0789 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0794 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0795 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0800 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0801 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0909 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0910 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr

DSCN0919 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/edisonlafratta/18870883650/sizes/l

DSCN0918 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN0922 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Nicolás Kmaid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

A sol y sombra by Juan Pablo Flores Iborra, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eltuleke/18841486500/sizes/z/


----------



## agsala111

Bellas fotos !!


----------



## cameronpaul

el palmesano said:


> DSCN0909 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr
> 
> DSCN0910 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr
> 
> DSCN0919 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/edisonlafratta/18870883650/sizes/l
> 
> DSCN0918 by Edison Lafratta, en Flickr


Thanks for the updates, el Palmesano. Finally got to this interesting city a few months back. Really enjoyed my stay there, great to see the old city being brought back to life though there is still a lot to do. Ate at some very good restaurants. The restored Sofitel is marvellous and I was very impressed with both the new airport and the surrounding area, good introduction to the city. I will definitely be back again.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Yes, we hope the hole city gets restored!!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Denise M, en Flickr

Montevideo by Denise M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla by Denise M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Denise M, en Flickr

Montevideo by Denise M, en Flickr

Montevideo by Denise M, en Flickr

Montevideo by Denise M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Gabriel Palombini, en Flickr

Montevideo by Gabriel Palombini, en Flickr

Montevideo by Gabriel Palombini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jariviri/19659055552/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Hernán Castro, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Hernán Castro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El pescador by Nando.uy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by benoitfayol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_4384 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4394 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4438 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4439 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_4458 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4460 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_4473 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4469 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4280 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_4509 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4492 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

IMG_4494 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


IMG_4488 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Oceanographic Museum by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC2278 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2265 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2275 by Onairam*, en Flickr


_DSC2295 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2435 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2377 by Onairam*, en Flickr


_DSC2359 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Estadio Centenario by Caio Mauriciovitch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto de Montevideo 1x4 by wokytoki, en Flickr

Puerto de Montevideo 2x4 by wokytoki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN4884 by Adriano Regis, en Flickr

DSCN4880 by Adriano Regis, en Flickr

DSCN4874 by Adriano Regis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCN1332 by Rosina Pissaco, en Flickr

DSCN1339 by Rosina Pissaco, en Flickr

DSCN1346 by Rosina Pissaco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Agricola de Montevideo by Rafael Cambre Prokasky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay - Montevidéu - Dia #5 by Flávio Charchar, en Flickr

Uruguay - Montevidéu - Dia #5 by Flávio Charchar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Passeando com os caninos by Carlos Olimpio a.k.a Malino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia by lucas tranin, en Flickr

Palermo by lucas tranin, en Flickr

Palermo by lucas tranin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

134138084


----------



## Gonza77

Fotazas!!!!


----------



## agsala111

Espectacular !!!


----------



## el palmesano

Leyland MCW Olympic by Pablo Martinez, en Flickr

Leyland MCW Olympic by Pablo Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Colabo II by David de la Mano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr

Montevideo dia 02 by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vigilia by David de la Mano, en Flickr

Hola, Montevideo! by W Gaspar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Feria de la Plaza Matriz by W Gaspar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Paula e Dalton Parceiros na estrada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La Rambla by Hernán Castro, en Flickr


La Rambla by Hernán Castro, en Flickr

La Rambla by Hernán Castro, en Flickr


La Rambla by Hernán Castro, en Flickr

Montevideo by Eliana Routin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Constanza y Juan by Gonzalo Viera Azpiroz, en Flickr

Constanza y Juan by Gonzalo Viera Azpiroz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Eliana Routin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Eliana Routin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#atardecer #playas #montevideo #uruguay #paramotor by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


#atardecer #montevideo #paramotor #playas by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Meeting by _-Bruno Nieto Loustalet-_, en Flickr


----------



## midrise

Great update......looks like winter.........very nice set of photos, thanx for sharing/posting!!!..:applause::applause:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thanks!

other video:


----------



## el palmesano

> Nico Pereira agregó 8 fotos nuevas — en Montevideo.
> 3 de agosto a las 3:08 · Editado ·
> Volando Montevideo
> Uruguay Natural


https://www.facebook.com/nicopereira/posts/10153395134760873


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay - Montevideo by nomadic.cadence, en Flickr

Uruguay - Montevideo by nomadic.cadence, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Kristoffer Rivedal, en Flickr

Montevideo by Kristoffer Rivedal, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

CERRO_DE_MONTEVIDEO_NOCT_0001 by shutter on fire, en Flickr

CERRO_DE_MONTEVIDEO_NOCT_0002_0046 by shutter on fire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PAISAJE_DE_COSTA_DE_MONTEVIDEO_0004_0158 by shutter on fire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza independencia, Montevideo. by Karla Navarro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Arcoíris completo by nicopag, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ebb tide by Lunatic Photographer - Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Puerto by Hernán Castro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by corcor00, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by corcor00, en Flickr

Montevideo by corcor00, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC2693 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2718 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2715 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC2713 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2711 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC2700 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodó by Hernán Castro, en Flickr

Parque Rodó by Hernán Castro, en Flickr

Parque Rodó by Hernán Castro, en Flickr

Parque Rodó by Hernán Castro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC2851 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC2835 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jqn1605/20185043370/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Llegando a Montevideo, Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, en Flickr

Llegando a Montevideo, Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, en Flickr

Llegando a Montevideo, Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, en Flickr

Llegando a Montevideo, Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Llegando a Montevideo, Uruguay by santiago.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Adiós calles de Montevideo  by Isadora Concha Freire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

LightNight by _-Bruno Nieto Loustalet-_, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo as seen from Piso 40 | Pocitos Beach | 150804-0023906-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ojesnos/20084370708/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

La calle ! - Montevideo - Uruguay by Gabriel Franceschi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Night in Montevideo by Maurício Marques Maurício, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#amanecer #montevideo #paramotor #rambla #hotelcarrasco by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr

#amanecer #montevideo #paramotor by Nicolas Badel, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Alturas Urbanas by Luisesm72, en Flickr


Rambla Republica Argentian, Montevideo by Camilo Molano, en Flickr​



.


----------



## Tatito

Centro de Montevideo by Edgar Baltazar Sanabria, en Flickr


Plaza independencia, Montevideo. by Karla Navarro, en Flickr​



.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

great pictures


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo _009 by Nick McLaren, en Flickr

montevideo _008 by Nick McLaren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo _012 by Nick McLaren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Franz Harvis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Belma Köylü, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Liman Bölgesi by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Montevideo Liman Bölgesi by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Montevideo Liman Bölgesi by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Montevideo Liman Bölgesi by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Montevideo, Liman Bölgesi by Belma Köylü, en Flickr

Montevideo Liman Bölgesi by Belma Köylü, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Isla de Ratas/Isla Libertad. by Mónica, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by GRBB Fotografía, en Flickr

Sin título by GRBB Fotografía, en Flickr

Sin título by GRBB Fotografía, en Flickr

Sin título by GRBB Fotografía, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay - Montevideo by nomadic.cadence, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Gaivota sobre o porto de Montevideu by Robson Pierre, en Flickr

Torre de las Comunicaciones, Montevideo, Uruguai (série com 3 fotos) by Parchen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Chafariz da Plaza Constitución by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana de Montevidéu by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Foto0400 by Gonzalo Fontana, en Flickr


Foto0401 by Gonzalo Fontana, en Flickr

Museo y Jardín Botánico Profesor Atilio Lombardo by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr

Museo y Jardín Botánico Profesor Atilio Lombardo by Halley Oliveira, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Tremenda selección Palme, muchas gracias!



.


----------



## el palmesano

5020Dusty_Hoskovec_Photography_2015-IMG_9843 by Dusty Hoskovec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by jonasz pfau, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Colourful Tiles in Montevideo by Tobias Mayr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Atardecer en Montevideo by Gabriel Paladino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

parque rodó Montevideo uy by Manuel Lopez Mendez, en Flickr


parque rodó Montevideo uy by Manuel Lopez Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC0026 by Maicol Luzardo, en Flickr

IMG_5757 by Jennifer, en Flickr

120 by Juan José Pérez Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Colours of Diversity - Montevideo | 150911-4562-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


Colours of Diversity - Montevideo Flipped | 150911-4581-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

*Les traigo un recorrido diverso de Montevideo. Las fotos las saqué hace poco menos de un mes:*

*Fortaleza del Cerro:*

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr


*Ciudad Vieja, Aguada y zona portuaria:*

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr


*Cordón:*

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr


*Tres Cruces y Parque Batlle:*

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr


*Malvín Norte:*

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr


*San Nicolás:*

Montevideo, Uruguay - Agosto 2015 by Santiago Martorano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Morning Sunbathing by W Gaspar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

TimeStack in Montevideo City by Francisco Prato, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Retro Ciudad by Gabriel Schneider, en Flickr

Hotel by Gabriel Schneider, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Em repouso: barcos e aves (série com 2 fotos) // In repose: boats and birds (series with 2 photos) by Parchen, en Flickr

Esperando el comienzo by parotti20, en Flickr

Sunset Montevideo by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Street Art, Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Street Art, Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Street Art, Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Street Art, Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Harbour, Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Harbour, Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Boat, Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cuidad Vieja, Montevideo. Que delícia é andar por estas ruas. #ciudadvieja #ciudadela #montevideo #uruguay #uruguai #montevidéu #clelmaeyurinouruguai #calle #fotosdelacalle #streetphotography #fotografiaderua #streetphoto #mvd #fisheye #1001esquinasdemo by Yuri Bittar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

BROU, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

BROU, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

BROU, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

BROU, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

BROU, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo - Uruguay by santi.uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/timeisrunningoutt/21463225883/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/timeisrunningoutt/21896376338/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21896291328/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/timeisrunningoutt/22058032656/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Grafitti painting by germán , en Flickr

Feria de Tristán Narvaja by germán , en Flickr

Tá com fome? Precisando de roupas? Tristan Narvaja! Feria de Tristan Narvaja, Montevideo. #tristannarvaja #feriadetristannarvaja #montevidéu #montevideo #uruguay #uruguai #clelmaeyurinouruguai #uruguay2014 #1001esquinasdemontevideo #streetphotography by Yuri Bittar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/21886158640/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo by Rubén Rojas Gratz, en Flickr

Secretaría del Mercosur by Gilmar Mattos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

in the old city



TejoMattioli said:


> Pah, la verdad que no, en el bajo han pasado cosas increibles, se han eliminado bocas, colectivos de artistas hacen movidas geniales, la calle se llena de gente en las noches calidas. O sea, que no pises seguido por ahí no significa que todo es humo.
> 
> Esta primer foto fue el 10, con djs en la calle, feria de pulgas, comida, gente, ciudad viva:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un mapa, para ubicarse mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LA NOCHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatita y sus tambores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casa Maúa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latásonica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los pibes encarando guerrear contra la decadencia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A veces antes de criticar por criticar, hay que salir a caminar un rato, quizás hay más gris en los ojos que en lo que sucede alrededor.


----------



## el palmesano

Jimmy Baikovicius - Montevideo Skyline by Lawrence Tsang, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay Octubre 2015 by Martin Rabaglia, en Flickr


Avenida del Libertador (série com 3 fotos) by Parchen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay Octubre 2015 by Martin Rabaglia, en Flickr

Montevideo - Uruguay Octubre 2015 by Martin Rabaglia, en Flickr

Montevideo - Uruguay Octubre 2015 by Martin Rabaglia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay Octubre 2015 by Martin Rabaglia, en Flickr

Montevideo - Uruguay Octubre 2015 by Martin Rabaglia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

the streets of Montevideo by germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1150081 by prpinkomsija, en Flickr

P1150094 by prpinkomsija, en Flickr

P1150095 by prpinkomsija, en Flickr

P1170119 by prpinkomsija, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P Dellatorre & Montevideo ZETA ph G Viramonte-049 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr

P Dellatorre & Montevideo ZETA ph G Viramonte-088 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr

P Dellatorre & Montevideo ZETA ph G Viramonte-045 by Gonzalo Viramonte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

STQ_8670A2_1 by Eduardo Vasquez, en Flickr

port-of-montevideo_august-2011 by Eduardo Vasquez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rua de Montevideo by Felipe Reis, en Flickr

18 de Julio Montevideo by Felipe Reis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

3 by Ignacio Monzalvo, en Flickr

Carreta by Paula Armstrong, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Por do sol a Rambla by Felipe Reis, en Flickr



Bajamar by David de la Mano, en Flickr


Bajamar by David de la Mano, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76

Hermosa Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano

Esquina #Montevideo #Uruguay #ig_uruguay #elnacionalweb by Ivo Petits, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja &#55357;&#56845; #Montevideo #Uruguay #ig_uruguay #ciudadvieja #elnacionalweb by Ivo Petits, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

3821 by Marcelo Bertolini, en Flickr

Montevideo by Emma Holden, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Marina Santa Lucía


----------



## el palmesano

Jardín Botánico de Montevideo by Paula NK, en Flickr

Jardín Botánico de Montevideo by Paula NK, en Flickr

Jardín Botánico de Montevideo by Paula NK, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22099454478/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22099332678/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22099008500/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22132614980/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22320321335/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by marifuego 27, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Se va by Analía Sclavo, en Flickr

Bravo atardecer by ojoartificial, en Flickr

Montevideo, Pocitos. by Ignacio Monzalvo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Lucha contra el cancer de mama-Montevideo-Uruguay by RUBEN PINTOS, en Flickr

Lucha contra el cancer de mama-Montevideo-Uruguay by RUBEN PINTOS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22274195352/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22274203672/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22100271179/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22100333759/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clasei/22261071566/sizes/l

Jardín Japonés by Marcelo Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yekkes/22556164965/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yekkes/21934713493/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

C004581-R1-34-35 by Elisandro Rodrigues, en Flickr

C004581-R1-31-32 by Elisandro Rodrigues, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_3932 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La Diligencia, Parque del Prado. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr

La Carreta, Parque Battle y Ordóñez. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerta de la Ciudadela, Montevideo, Uruguay by United Nations Information Centres, en Flickr

Palacio Legislativo, Montevideo, Uruguay by United Nations Information Centres, en Flickr

Palacio Legislativo (Montevideo, Uruguay) by Naciones Unidas, en Flickr

Obelisco a los Constituyentes de 1830 (Montevideo, Uruguay by Naciones Unidas, en Flickr

Plaza Libertad (Montevideo, Uruguay) by Naciones Unidas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gpolito/21826568574/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gpolito/21826580014/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Went bike riding. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Colorería by Leonardo Martín, en Flickr



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/yekkes/21972337783/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja by Rubén Rojas Gratz, en Flickr

Photobombed by Rubén Rojas Gratz, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja by Rubén Rojas Gratz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

this picture shouts: Montevideo!!!









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carolinatorres/21849028174/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Instagram


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/22419902394/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/22420229774/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/23016656186/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/22420117344/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/22624582177/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/23042979845/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/22650418379/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/23016615596/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamito/23016631416/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

aurora012 by Jxoe Gamero, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yekkes/22591919829/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22395675214/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23004933852/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_7429-Edit.jpg by Aleksandr Kononov, en Flickr

Contemplating the light by Pía Aschieri, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22491057777/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El rescate del Hospital de Clínicas by Marcelo Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0438 by Stephan van Erp, en Flickr

IMG_0496 by Stephan van Erp, en Flickr

DSC01292 by henry2611, en Flickr

DSC01254 by henry2611, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_5475 by RASARG, en Flickr

IMG_5471 by RASARG, en Flickr

IMG_5480 by RASARG, en Flickr

IMG_5479 by RASARG, en Flickr

IMG_5463 by RASARG, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_5478 by RASARG, en Flickr

IMG_5472 by RASARG, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hora azul en Rambla Sur, Montevideo by Pía Aschieri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo as seen from Piso 40 | 151105-5568-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Montevideo as seen from Piso 40 | 151105-5564-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo as seen from Piso 40 | 151105-5578-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Montevideo as seen from Piso 40 | 151105-5577-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

WTC Uruguay | 151105-5621-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

WTC Free Zone | 151105-5620-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by prpinkomsija, en Flickr

Montevideo 2015 January 431 by prpinkomsija, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Ole Mikkelsen, en Flickr

Sin título by Ole Mikkelsen, en Flickr

Sin título by Ole Mikkelsen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC06018 by Celso Catarino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_4139 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

DSC_4155 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


DSC_4147 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_4203 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

DSC_4159 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

DSC_4154 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

street art 01 by Niccolò Mariotti, en Flickr

street art 02 by Niccolò Mariotti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22580872666/sizes/l

Santuario Nacional del Cerrito de la Victoria by ojoartificial, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joafotografia/22706691485/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja by Rubén Rojas Gratz, en Flickr

Ciudad Vieja by Rubén Rojas Gratz, en Flickr

Friends - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Estación General Artigas, Aguada. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr

Biblioteca Nacional, Av. 18 de Julio 1790. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr

Universidad de la Republica, Av. 18 de Julio 1968. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC06690 Composición by marialuz_fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla de Pocitos by Javier Calleja, en Flickr.


Bulevar España by Javier Calleja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai (Outubro 2015) by Renato Domingos, en Flickr

Montevidéu - Uruguai (Outubro 2015) by Renato Domingos, en Flickr

Montevidéu - Uruguai (Outubro 2015) by Renato Domingos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguai (Outubro 2015) by Renato Domingos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Alice Pasquini & David de la Mano - Montevideo (UR) by AliCè, en Flickr

Alice Pasquini - Montevideo (UR) by AliCè, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vistas de Montevideo by coyeraz, en Flickr

Vista del Puerto de Montevideo. by coyeraz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Telhados do Porto (série com 3 fotos) // Port roofs (series with 3 photos) by Parchen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/24175833842/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/24201495551/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MVD by Julián López Grajales, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr

Montevidéu by Luis Afonso, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Verano en Montevideo by Gustavo Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Colorful neighborhood in Montevideo by VK Imaging, en Flickr

Old and new Montevideo by VK Imaging, en Flickr

Barrio art by VK Imaging, en Flickr

Another view of the preparation for Carnival by VK Imaging, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto de Buceo. Montevideo, Uruguay. by claudia tehlikian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Vedettes IV by Ignacio Blanco, en Flickr

Mama Vieja, Gramillero y El Escobero by Ignacio Blanco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/24319274286/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/veluongo/24345452655/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado del Puerto by Ignacio Blanco, en Flickr


Comando General de la Armada by Ignacio Blanco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/23914791435/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/23287798623/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/23287781573/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Ana Carolina Soares, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto Montevideo Uruguay by Noemi Amorin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hotel & Casino Carrasco by Matías Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr

Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo. Uruguay. by José Maria Gil Puchol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia by Rafael Gomes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto de Montevideo by Andrés Núñez Leites, en Flickr

Montevideo by Jose Eduardo LIma Sadek, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24271826190/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24199598849/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23964808203/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24483055162/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24483276082/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24565320156/sizes/l

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24591435885/sizes/l

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24223724639/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24509280371/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24591563315/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

20160105-101258-Montevideo-N3995 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-101936-Montevideo-N3999 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-102132-Montevideo-N4001 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-110632-Montevideo-N4044 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-110822-Montevideo-N4047 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20160105-115452-Montevideo-N4068 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-120058-Montevideo-N4086 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20160105-130540-Montevideo-N4132 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-125846-Montevideo-N4127 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-133308-Montevideo-N4140 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20160105-140924-Montevideo-N4155 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-141302-Montevideo-N4156 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-140748-Montevideo-N4153 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-140336-Montevideo-N4151 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20160105-135722-Montevideo-N4149 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-134936-Montevideo-N4148 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-134516-Montevideo-N4146 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20160105-164804-Montevideo-N4178 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-164236-Montevideo-N4173 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-165318-Montevideo-N4186 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-170012-Montevideo-N4190 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20160105-165328-Montevideo-N4187 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr

20160105-164254-Montevideo-N4174 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24736726416/sizes/l


----------



## Gonza77

el palmesano said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/DfNjdy]20160105-133308-Montevideo-N4140 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


hno:


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo/uruguay by Ylva Teigen Aas, en Flickr


----------



## musiccity

el palmesano said:


> Plaza Independencia by Rafael Gomes, en Flickr


Are there interior shots available of this building? It's beautiful!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

of course:

sadly, it is in very bad conditions


Gran Salón del primer piso y Escalera hacia el Gran Salón del segundo piso by paolm, en Flickr


Escalera hacia el Gran Salón del segundo piso by paolm, en Flickr



Salón y Radio 30 by paolm, en Flickr


Detalle del suelo 1er piso by paolm, en Flickr


Escaleras hacia arriba del 2do piso by paolm, en Flickr


Escalera principal hacia el Gran Salón del primer piso. by paolm, en Flickr


10mo piso Otra vez "PS" en el suelo by paolm, en Flickr

Escaleras hacia abajo del 10mo piso by paolm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

^^












Tatito said:


> .


----------



## musiccity

Interesting, thank you! It's a little worn but it could be refurbished easily and made into some beautiful apartments!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

well, there are some beautiful apartments, the problem is at the common areas


----------



## el palmesano

^^

some examples:














































http://www.cascoantiguopropiedades.com/propiedades/apartamento-de-categoria-con-imponente-vista/


----------



## el palmesano

more examples:


----------



## christos-greece

The interior views of the apartment (above into this page) are awesome, very nice :cheers:
Great, very nice photos from Montevideo btw... 



el palmesano said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/rikeshb/24812775002/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Film boys by Jorge G, en Flickr

upload by Diego Bartolome Castiglioni Frau, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pbarbeira/24778858079/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25060246542/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Não há palavras pra descrever as maravilhas de Deus!!! by Rafael Caraneiro, en Flickr


Military Museum by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


Sunset by Tamara Insua, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

UN été a montevideo... petite plage de ciudad vieja by album de photographies, en Flickr

UN été a montevideo... petite plage de ciudad vieja by album de photographies, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/24869058042/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/24892853961/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/24892995271/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/24868265952/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/24959965616/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/24359427363/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/antunesmat/24334980814/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antunesmat/24711174870/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

IMGP6574_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguai (2016) by Andreia Porto, en Flickr

Libros en Feria Tristán Narvaja by Rodrigo Olivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/25243801680/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/25539437995/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danymon/25420894132/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Paulina Jorquera, en Flickr

Montevideo by Paulina Jorquera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlogs/25157312739/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Old central train station by Lunatic Photographer - Uruguay, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansbouman/25108777489/sizes/l

Old barrack by Lunatic Photographer - Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansbouman/24845679564/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo ~118 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr

Montevideo ~99 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo ~58 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr

Montevideo ~59 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr

Montevideo ~34 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr

Montevideo ~03 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr

Montevideo ~122 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 1.jpg by dawsonpointers, en Flickr

Montevideo ~63 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr

Montevideo by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr

Montevideo ~36 by Claudia Loughran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Ciudad Vieja.jpg by dawsonpointers, en Flickr

Mercado Central de Montevideo Upper level.jpg by dawsonpointers, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO by Alejandro Bibiloni, en Flickr

Independence Square by Laura Gentini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo-9712 by John & Linda Riley, en Flickr

Montevideo-9700 by John & Linda Riley, en Flickr

Montevideo-9707 by John & Linda Riley, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMGP6612_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

IMGP6608_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMGP6775_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

IMGP6742_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

IMGP6748_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

IMGP6731_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMGP6708_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

IMGP6716_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

IMGP6798_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMGP6830_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr

IMGP6839_Montevideo by Rumiana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Engage by Samuele Ghilardi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla Sur, Montevideo. by Sergio Rozas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_1295 by johnrocchio1, en Flickr

IMG_1300 by johnrocchio1, en Flickr

IMG_1302 by johnrocchio1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Panoramica de Montevideo by Horacio Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

upload by Diego Bartolome Castiglioni Frau, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

UN été a montevideo... petite plage de ciudad vieja by album de photographies, en Flickr

UN été a montevideo... petite plage de ciudad vieja by album de photographies, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24842468260/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Wave by Pedro Zunino, en Flickr


Pocitos by Norman Fontana, en Flickr


pocitos by Teresa Peralta, en Flickr

Rambla de Pocitos by Javier Calleja, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu, Uruguai. 2016. by Fernanda Covalski, en Flickr

montevideu by Helena Lenzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Perfiles de Montevideo by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr

IMG_2318 by Bharat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Pocitos by Murilo Lima Ribeiro, en Flickr

the streets of Montevideo by germán , en Flickr


Vinicius de Moraes by Pedro Zunino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo as seen from Piso 40 | Pocitos Beach | 150804-0023906-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## midrise

Nice update.....thanx.......in pix #5883 what is the building with the blue columns??...Unusual too see, do you know anything about them?..:?:dunno::hmm:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

yes, it is a residential building in the main avenue of the city:


277 Calle 18 de julio by Jonas de Carvalho, en Flickr



here you have the therad of the building:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444739&page=6


the material is this one:

Lapislázuli


----------



## midrise

Thank you...el palmesano...I did look at the information you provided but if you know of more please pass it on..kay:::cheers1:


----------



## sebvill

A little gem Montevideo. It has some very romantic and melancholic angles.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

so you should discover it!! 




midrise said:


> Thank you...el palmesano...I did look at the information you provided but if you know of more please pass it on..kay:::cheers1:


of course!


----------



## sebvill

Ive been to Montevideo and I love it. Shame I was there for four days only, I would have love to stay longer, specially since I have friends there.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Samy St Clair, en Flickr

MONTEVIDEO CITY PORT ACCESS by CarlosM Freaza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

riodelaplata by Hugo Pardo Kuklinski, en Flickr

Muelle en el Río de la Plata by Sergio Rozas, en Flickr

oedivetnoM by Hugo Pardo Kuklinski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

@sanantoniostudiouy-101 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-48 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-49 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-50 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

@sanantoniostudiouy-52 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-78 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-53 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


@sanantoniostudiouy-54 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

@sanantoniostudiouy-56 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-60 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-64 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-66 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr

@sanantoniostudiouy-74 by Nico Pereira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Alas Uruguay over Montevideo | 160316-9255-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Espectacular luna sobre Montevideo by Martin Barretto, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Samy St Clair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rumbo al Mercado del Puerto by alessandra quagliotti, en Flickr

Edificios en el Centro de Montevideo by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Contrasts by Lunatic Photographer - Uruguay, en Flickr

Perfil de Montevideo con tormenta detrás by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, en Flickr


----------



## midrise

Thank you for showing the area north of the city near the airport. The area looks like a great place too live.....I know I would have loved too have spend my childhood growing up in a place so near the beach/ocean. Also with a beautiful city close by like Montevideo to explore..kay::yes:kay::cheers1:..And it's big brother Buenos Aires..:uh::shocked::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## el palmesano

Metropolitan Cathedral, Montevideo by MAURO CATEB, en Flickr

Old city, Montevideo by MAURO CATEB, en Flickr

Montevideo by Lunatic Photographer - Uruguay, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Rachid Brasil, en Flickr

Montevideo by Rachid Brasil, en Flickr

Cerro de Montevideo! by Parotti Fotografía uy, en Flickr

Museo Militar , Montevideo -Uy by Naudy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - view from Parque Rodó by germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sociedad Iberoamericana de Gráfica Digital (SIGRADI) by Naudy, en Flickr

Sociedad Iberoamericana de Gráfica Digital (SIGRADI) by Naudy, en Flickr

Sociedad Iberoamericana de Gráfica Digital (SIGRADI) by Naudy, en Flickr

Sociedad Iberoamericana de Gráfica Digital (SIGRADI) by Naudy, en Flickr

Sociedad Iberoamericana de Gráfica Digital (SIGRADI) by Naudy, en Flickr

Sociedad Iberoamericana de Gráfica Digital (SIGRADI) by Naudy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

South America Cruise - Star Princess - Approaching Montevideo - 4 by Mark Hooper, en Flickr

South America Cruise - Star Princess - Montevideo - 09 by Mark Hooper, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

South America Cruise - Rambla de Montevideo - 02 by Mark Hooper, en Flickr


South America Cruise - Rambla de Montevideo - 21 by Mark Hooper, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/knittergal/26308223252/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Presidencia, Artigas, Ciudadela by Pablo Jordan, en Flickr

Imagen 090 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr

DSC04253 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr

DSC00496 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC00614 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr

DSC00620 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr

DSC04330 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC04312 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr

DSC04310 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr

DSC04300 by Ricardo Watson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Edney Melo, en Flickr

Vista Rambla Mahatma Gandhi by mxtruck™, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Pleamar- High Tide by David de la Mano, en Flickr

Ákite Creando III by SERMUNDO, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joafotografia/26163257611/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

ContinentalChess2015-44 by Albert Silver, en Flickr

montevideo - ciudad vieja by amalia fuertes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Playa del Cerro , Montevideo Uruguay by Photo Cool, en Flickr

Aguada Park by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr

Montevideo by MAURO CATEB, en Flickr

Cerro de Montevideo , Uruguay by Photo Cool, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uy by Naudy, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uy by Naudy, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uy by Naudy, en Flickr

High-rise by chipje, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

18 de julio by Sebastian David Ivcic, en Flickr

Entrevero by Lunatic Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideu-38 by JM Conduru, en Flickr

Montevideu-39 by JM Conduru, en Flickr

Montevideu-8 by JM Conduru, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideu-2 by JM Conduru, en Flickr

Montevideu-1 by JM Conduru, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr

Calle Washington - Montevideo by Rogerio Knebel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr

Burke at Montevideo by Nando.uy, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Gregg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La calma después de la tormenta by Alex Alvez, en Flickr

_DSC5616 by Germán Ramos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF5658 by Edney Melo, en Flickr

DSCF5744 by Edney Melo, en Flickr


DSCF5580 by Edney Melo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Day 14 - Montevideo - Plaza De La Armada (27) by Rick, en Flickr

Day 14 - Montevideo - Plaza De La Armada (13) by Rick, en Flickr

Day 14 - Montevideo - Plaza De La Armada (11) by Rick, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF5719 by Edney Melo, en Flickr

DSCF5730 by Edney Melo, en Flickr

DSCF5715 by Edney Melo, en Flickr

DSCF5691 by Edney Melo, en Flickr

DSCF5702 by Edney Melo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO-2016-04-10--242 by Carlos Román Hamui Bravo, en Flickr

MONTEVIDEO-2016-04-10--266 by Carlos Román Hamui Bravo, en Flickr

MONTEVIDEO-2016-04-10--214 by Carlos Román Hamui Bravo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

MONTEVIDEO-2016-04-10--288 by Carlos Román Hamui Bravo, en Flickr

MONTEVIDEO-2016-04-10--154 by Carlos Román Hamui Bravo, en Flickr

MONTEVIDEO-2016-04-10--144 by Carlos Román Hamui Bravo, en Flickr

Edificio Positano by Reynaldo Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo et Colonia - 3 sur 18 by Aude Schloesing, en Flickr

Montevideo et Colonia - 4 sur 18 by Aude Schloesing, en Flickr

Shopping in Montevideo, Uruguay by Stephanie Macias, en Flickr

Hotel Casino Carrasco, Montevideo, Uruguay by Flávio Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Comando General de la Armada Nacional - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Iglesia de San Francisco - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Banco República - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Plaza Zabala - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Catedral Metropolitana - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Catedral Metropolitana - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Palacio Salvo - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Plaza Independencia - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mirador de la Intendencia - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Mirador de la Intendencia - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


Mirador de la Intendencia - Montevideo - Uruguay by Arthur Santos, en Flickr


----------



## Marsupilami

el palmesano said:


> 1U3A3583_MontevideoUruguay by SchadeFoto, en Flickr
> 
> 1U3A3689_MontevideoUruguay by SchadeFoto, en Flickr
> 
> 1U3A3652_MontevideoUruguay by SchadeFoto, en Flickr
> 
> 1U3A3637_MontevideoUruguay by SchadeFoto, en Flickr
> 
> 1U3A3656_MontevideoUruguay by SchadeFoto, en Flickr


An apartment in the Salvo Palace? :drool:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

right


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jung Eun Lee, en Flickr

7 by César Noavailable Brausin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Iglesia Stella Maris by Pauline Cavey, en Flickr

Casas de Carrasco by Pauline Cavey, en Flickr

Sofitel by Pauline Cavey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by album de photographies, en Flickr

Montevideo by album de photographies, en Flickr

IMG_1004 by Fernanda Palese Pallante Pedrao, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Uruguay by Massimo Arena, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/27318815265/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Prado de Montevideo by Horacio Fernandez, en Flickr

Montevideo - Uruguay by Massimo Arena, en Flickr

Montevideo - Uruguay by Massimo Arena, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Fadu - Facultad de Arquitectura - Montevideo - Uruguay by Massimo Arena, en Flickr

Fadu - Facultad de Arquitectura - Montevideo - Uruguay by Massimo Arena, en Flickr

Fadu - Facultad de Arquitectura - Montevideo - Uruguay by Massimo Arena, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

diarias by cecilia nicora, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mi Morena | Candombe by cecilia nicora, en Flickr

Mi Morena | Candombe by cecilia nicora, en Flickr

Mi Morena | Candombe by cecilia nicora, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Centro de Montevideo visto desde el Cerro. by wokytoki, en Flickr

Bahia de MONTEVIDEO by wokytoki, en Flickr

Puerto y Ciudad Vieja by wokytoki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

UY | 2016 by Genival Sales, en Flickr

IMG_5009 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Cerro - Montevideo by Massimo Arena, en Flickr


Barco carguero, Puerto de Montevideo (1) by Andrés Núñez Leites, en Flickr


Techos, Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo by Andrés Núñez Leites, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mai/16 - Montevideo, Uruguai by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Montevideo, Uruguai by giramundo2008, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mai/16 - Montevideo, Uruguai by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Montevideo, Uruguai by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Montevideo, Uruguai by giramundo2008, en Flickr

Mai/16 - Montevideo, Uruguai by giramundo2008, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

el palmesano said:


> UY | 2016 by Genival Sales, en Flickr
> 
> IMG_5009 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay Montevideo bicycle ride by Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Toronto, en Flickr


uruguay bicycle ride by Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Toronto, en Flickr


uruguay by Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Toronto, en Flickr


Uruguay by Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Jamis Bicycles Canada 79 Wingold Ave Toronto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hotel & Casino Carrasco by Matías Fernández, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2236 by Damian Rodriguez, en Flickr

IMG_2179 by Damian Rodriguez, en Flickr

IMG_2194 by Damian Rodriguez, en Flickr

IMG_2183 by Damian Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2337 by Damian Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2617 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2618 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2610 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2615 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2764 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2772 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2770 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2243 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2241 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2237 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2235 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr



IMG_2233 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2231 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Atardecer Montevideo. by Mathías Arizaga, en Flickr

IMG_2394 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr

IMG_2393 by Victor Fugiwara, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC8899 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC9122 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC9069 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC9034 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_DSC9004 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC8987 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC8958 by Onairam*, en Flickr

_DSC8957 by Onairam*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sarandí by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

Bicis, Tetas y pinturas by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

DSC_0618 by Fran Jaime, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

6378 by Marcelo Bertolini, en Flickr

Good morning Montevideo by Ada Czerwonogora, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Asociación de Box Uruguaya by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

Gonzalo entrenando by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

Ring by Fran Jaime, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Gonzalo Gómez Gaggero, en Flickr

Sin título by Gonzalo Gómez Gaggero, en Flickr

Sin título by Gonzalo Gómez Gaggero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Gonzalo Gómez Gaggero, en Flickr

Sin título by Gonzalo Gómez Gaggero, en Flickr

Sin título by Gonzalo Gómez Gaggero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Harbor Pano by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr

Torre Antel by Sam Kelly, en Flickr

IMG_4840 Montevideo, Uruguay by ben LI, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1050194 by estefania menzel, en Flickr

P1050201 by estefania menzel, en Flickr

P1050174 by estefania menzel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

P1050163 by estefania menzel, en Flickr

P1050167 by estefania menzel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Bahia de Montevideo by Diego Petrone, en Flickr

Playa Buceo Panorámica by Francisco Prato, en Flickr

#alerta #naranja en #montevideo #hoje con #calor ... Hace dos #semana era #invierno #queloco by Andrés Bentos, en Flickr

turin pasta01 by fulviet, en Flickr

Montevideo by KHEIRON CHILE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Santos by fabiantort, en Flickr

Palacio Santos by fabiantort, en Flickr


Palacio Santos by fabiantort, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Aguada Park MVD by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/photocompanyphotostudio/29634062833/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguayan Scotiabank by urban_lenny, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Marcha Por La Diversidad Uruguay • 30/09/2016 • Montevideo by Faccion Latina, en Flickr

Marcha Por La Diversidad Uruguay • 30/09/2016 • Montevideo by Faccion Latina, en Flickr

Marcha Por La Diversidad Uruguay • 30/09/2016 • Montevideo by Faccion Latina, en Flickr

Marcha Por La Diversidad Uruguay • 30/09/2016 • Montevideo by Faccion Latina, en Flickr

Marcha Por La Diversidad Uruguay • 30/09/2016 • Montevideo by Faccion Latina, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo_03 by Reinhard Zeiss, en Flickr

Montevideo_02 by Reinhard Zeiss, en Flickr

Hospital Italiano de Montevideo  by Martín Arriola, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Argentina Montevideo by Francesco Romagnoli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Las calles son un mundo by Ariela Muñoz, en Flickr

Un rincòn parisino en Montevideo by Pablo Jordan, en Flickr

#Rambla #Pocitos #Uruguay #Montevideo by agnessobbe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

[2709] Sunset in Puertito del Buceo, Montevideo by Ojo Torpe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2032 by benicchio, en Flickr

IMG_1911 by benicchio, en Flickr

pub IMG_2317 by Rogerio Camboim S A, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo this morning by EDUARDO DANIEL DURAN DURAN, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20160301-092208-25038120159_050d3ecdf3_o.jpg by Facundo Batista, en Flickr

20160301-081558-25108596060_6676f61857_o.jpg by Facundo Batista, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

029_dairyco_makingoff by David Puig Foto, en Flickr

078_dairyco_makingoff by David Puig Foto, en Flickr

101_dairyco_makingoff by David Puig Foto, en Flickr

096_dairyco_makingoff by David Puig Foto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Buceo, Montevideo by Matías Fernández, en Flickr


World Trade Center Uy by Matías Fernández, en Flickr


Plaza Virgilio. Montevideo, Uruguay. by Martín Silva Cosentino, en Flickr

[2709]
Montevideo by Ojo Torpe, en Flickr


Montevidéo - Uruguai - set/2016 by Silvia Polisel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Diana Banda, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by blackblogger, en Flickr

Alerta naranja by Vercaba, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Siumara Ambrósio, en Flickr

Montevideo by Siumara Ambrósio, en Flickr

20160301-092208-25038120159_050d3ecdf3_o.jpg by Facundo Batista, en Flickr


20160301-081558-25108596060_6676f61857_o.jpg by Facundo Batista, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Siumara Ambrósio, en Flickr

Carrasco Casino Hotel by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay 2 - Ecuador 1 | 161110-0960-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Uruguay 2 - Ecuador 1 | 161110-2644-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30820184316/sizes/l

Atardecer Ciudad Vieja by Horacio Fernandez, en Flickr

Parque Hotel by Horacio Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

AEC Uruguay, Cutcsa 130 by Pablo Martinez, en Flickr

MVD e BsAs 2016 by Ligia-Leeloo, en Flickr

MVD e BsAs 2016 by Ligia-Leeloo, en Flickr

MVD e BsAs 2016 by Ligia-Leeloo, en Flickr

MVD e BsAs 2016 by Ligia-Leeloo, en Flickr

5, 4, 3, 2, 1... Ignition! by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Aeropuerto de Carrasco / Carrasco Airport by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr.

Aeropuerto de Carrasco / Carrasco Airport by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza del la constitution, Montevideo by Joyce Laeser, en Flickr

Ciudad vieja, Montevideo by Joyce Laeser, en Flickr

Ciudad vieja, Montevideo by Joyce Laeser, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_2511 by Felipe Díaz, en Flickr

IMG_2508 by Felipe Díaz, en Flickr

IMG_2507 by Felipe Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_4210-Glimpse-of-the-Docks-flickr by derekphillips1, en Flickr

IMG_2437 by Felipe Díaz, en Flickr

IMG_2445 by Felipe Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug

Amazing photo collection of this wonderful city!!! I enjoyed going over this thread and one day I would to visit Montevideo.


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Walter Antonio Livramento, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by Walter Antonio Livramento, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by Walter Antonio Livramento, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Walter Antonio Livramento, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Buscando señal by Martin Ferreira, en Flickr


DSC01768 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01767 by henry2611, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC01771 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01775 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01774 by henry2611, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC01777 by henry2611, en Flickr


montevideo by renata mascarello, en Flickr


DSC01506 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01511 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01512 by henry2611, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Dusk Fortress by Gonzalo Carro, en Flickr

MVD Port by Gonzalo Carro, en Flickr

Montevideo by SirChandler, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

[6684]
Buceo, Montevideo by Ojo Torpe, en Flickr


monte vide eu by Miguel Palhinha, en Flickr


Sin título by Antonella Moltini, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20161208_113922 View from Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


La Plaza by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, en Flickr


20161208_113634 View from Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_114049 View from Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_113907 View of MS Zaandam from Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20161208_110210 Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_115831 Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_115120 Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20161208_110911 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_110813 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20161208_135521 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_135310 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_124536 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Easy morning by Manuel Leibner, en Flickr


pocitos bathing by Miguel Palhinha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20161208_091744 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_091316 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_091105 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20161208_101307 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20161208_095439 Montevideo by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


Jeep Willys Pickup by Sławomir Ostrowski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2016-12-20 19.38.19 by albyantoniazzi, en Flickr


2016-12-20 19.20.28 by albyantoniazzi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

tren viaducto (2) by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


vista centro de montevideo by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


antel vista montevideo11 by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


vista desde punta gorda al oeste11 by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

auto union dkw11 by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


fiat 500 viajera11 by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


cachila ford11 by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


dodge antiguo auto11 by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


cachila by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu - Uruguay by Elemer Kroeger, en Flickr


Montevidéu - Uruguay by Elemer Kroeger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/indianwolle/31398614053/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/indianwolle/32059965862/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/indianwolle/31372758843/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/indianwolle/32192392926/sizes/l


----------



## midrise

Great update.....mg:..I never saw an elongated Fiat 500 before...thanx for sharing..kay::uh:kay:


----------



## el palmesano

midrise said:


> Great update.....mg:..I never saw an elongated Fiat 500 before...thanx for sharing..kay::uh:kay:




^^

oh!! there are lots!!!

is called fiat 500 viajera


----------



## el palmesano

Golden hour by Rob Oo, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/era-vi-a/32553876046/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

DSCF1242 by Library Journals, en Flickr


DSCF1239 by Library Journals, en Flickr


DSCF1246 by Library Journals, en Flickr


DSCF1243 by Library Journals, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Save Salvo! by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, en Flickr


Flower by Rob Oo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cerro de Montevideo by Gonzalo Carro, en Flickr


Rumbo al horizonte by Francisco Varela, en Flickr


vista centro de montevideo by Miguel Angel Montelongo, en Flickr



Capurro by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palais III by Gabriel John Bell, en Flickr



Palacio Legislativo (Uruguay's Congress), Montevideo by Andrés Bentancourt, en Flickr


Praça Independência - Montevidéu - Uruguai by Joao Martins Neto, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC01809 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01817 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01818 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01826 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01824 by henry2611, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC01783 by henry2611, en Flickr


DSC01786 by henry2611, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

140301 Montevideo 107 by leftarmfast, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by Sharon Burkhardt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Sharon Burkhardt, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by Sharon Burkhardt, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by Sharon Burkhardt, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by Sharon Burkhardt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Nuevo Centro by Santiago Rodriguez, en Flickr


virgilio w/oso by Gustavo Misa, en Flickr


Strange Cloudy Sky by Andres Cabrera, en Flickr


Atardecer Sunset by Andres Cabrera, en Flickr


SAM_0650 by Andres Cabrera, en Flickr


SAM_0653 by Andres Cabrera, en Flickr


SAM_0656 by Andres Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32592186486/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32253316720/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32632605145/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32510241211/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32592306096/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo | Uruguay by Aline Izabel Costa Carvalho, en Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32591515336/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32254038270/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chibadger/32254020400/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Por las calles de Montevideo by germán , en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/teresita_acosta_martinez/33302796995/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/teresita_acosta_martinez/33302820815/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/teresita_acosta_martinez/32459993684/sizes/l


Viaducto by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_5299 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr

IMG_5289 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr

IMG_5290 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr

IMG_5405 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr

_DSC2084 by Barak Kassar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by longj49, en Flickr


IMG_5384 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr


IMG_5381 by Marlene alias Couchabenteurer, en Flickr



montevideocentro2 by CARLOS CAMARGO, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Gabriell, en Flickr


Puerto by Ibana Leschenko, en Flickr


Montevideo-Uruguay-2017--Colonia-del-Sacramento-Uruguay-2017--DSC_6451 by Travelers-pm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza España by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr

Cubo Sur by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Civilization - Montevideo, Uruguay - Winter 2016-17-306.jpg by jbernstein899, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia by Valentina Sota, en Flickr


Plaza Independencia by Valentina Sota, en Flickr


Plaza Constitución by Valentina Sota, en Flickr


Palacio Legislativo by Valentina Sota, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Costanera by Valentina Sota, en Flickr


Noche en Buceo by Emilio Echesuri, en Flickr

Montevideo by Rachid Brasil, en Flickr

SKYLINE by JP Inostroza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El mural de Cinemateca sigue avanzando. Gracias por embellecer la ciudad @cinematecauruguaya ! #mural #cinemateca18 #streetart by Nae, en Flickr

imgp4952 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

imgp5017 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

imgp5018 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

imgp5003 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

imgp4947 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr


Ciudad Vieja - Montevideo by Aldana Taboada, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

imgp4942 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

imgp4979 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

imgp4989 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

dsc06016 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

dsc06012 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

dsc06025 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

dsc06011 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

imgp5010 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

imgp4953 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

dsc05957 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

dsc05965 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

dsc05950_v1 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr

dsc05954 by Pieter Edelman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo | Uruguay by Gina Tsilimpi, en Flickr

Vista al puerto de Montevideo desde Capurro by Gabriel Andrés, en Flickr

Bahia de Montevideo by Diego Petrone, en Flickr

montevideo by seragif, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


Scotian Banck Montevideo by Marcelo Bengoa, en Flickr


Ciudad VIeja Montevideo by Marcelo Bengoa, en Flickr


Calles de Montevideo Colonial by Marcelo Bengoa, en Flickr


Montevideo by Marcelo Bengoa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Puerto by Ibana Leschenko, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay, janeiro de 2017 by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mercado Agrícola de Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Mercado Agrícola de Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Mercado Agrícola de Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Mercado Agrícola de Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Rambla Republica Argentina by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Playa Ramirez by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Parque Rodo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Parque de las Instrucciones del Año XIII by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr

Parque de las Instrucciones del Año XIII by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Punta Carretas by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Rambla by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Beachfront Apartments by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Rambla by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Montevideo Cricket League by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Montevideo Cricket League by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr



La Escalinata Club de Baby Futbol by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Beachfront Apartments by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Looking towards Buceo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr



Playa Pocitos by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr



I <3 Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr



View from Hilton Garden Inn, Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


Sunset in Montevideo by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


World Trade Center by Night by Juliette Barraza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Piscinas Trouville (Before) 1934 - 2017 by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ainda de Montevidéu #instagram #instagramers #viagem #historia #theweekoninstagram #uruguay #money #montevideo #trip #snapseed #passeio #history #memorias #family #chefe #centro #brasil #brazil #bitolandoporae #porto by Arthur Helbig, en Flickr

Dirección Nacional de Aduanas by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, en Flickr

PERSPECTIVA URBANA - URBAN PERSPECTIVE by jpi-linfatiko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Iuri Guntchnigg, en Flickr

SKYLINE by jpi-linfatiko, en Flickr


Montevideo by Iuri Guntchnigg, en Flickr

Plaza de la Democracia en Tres Cruces by Felipe Cea, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Salto de kite by Santiago Ave, en Flickr

Kite y isla de las gaviotas by Santiago Ave, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo Parlamento by ENRIQUE CAMPO, en Flickr

PALACIO LEGISLATIVO by jpi-linfatiko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Playa de montevideo by Sebastian Luna, en Flickr











https://www.flickr.com/photos/juele/33912251296/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/_sr24cap_/33796453682/sizes/l

Torres Nuevo Centro Shopping. by Mariano Chavat, en Flickr

Rambla República de Chile, Malvín. by Mariano Chavat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by CSCT3, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Jim Jamski, en Flickr

347.4818 Palacio Salvoes from Palacio Salvo by marianne-swienink-havard, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Arquimed ld Santos, en Flickr

Sin título by Arquimed ld Santos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

18 by Iván Castro, en Flickr

Sin título by Iván Castro, en Flickr

IMM by Iván Castro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Noche en Buceo by Emilio Echesuri, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

357.8979 Teatro Solis by marianne-swienink-havard, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Arquimed ld Santos, en Flickr

Sin título by Arquimed ld Santos, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mhkampf/34165948140/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Casa Soler, Montevideo, Uruguay by jazzypao, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Mathilde Gilet, en Flickr

Untitled_Panorama1 by Craig Jenkins, en Flickr

_DSC1230 by Craig Jenkins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo by Mariana Lucas, en Flickr


Montevideo, la nuit 🌜|📍Plaza Independencia, Montevideo Centro | #Montevideo #Uruguay #southamerica #town #downtown #look #lookingup #city #travel #artigas #archilovers #architecture #instatravel #instago #trip #ph by Gonzalo Downey, en Flickr

Paseo de los pescadores by Adrián Cavalheiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo Juan Manuel Blanes, Montevideo, Uruguay by jazzypao, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo



Nort said:


> Creo que el nombre es lo bastante explicativo, que las fotos hablen por si solas...


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo



Nort said:


> X2


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

"Fuente de los candados Montevideo" by German Gonzalez, en Flickr

Pindó Palermo by Rafael Cambre Prokasky, en Flickr

Montevideo_4_6D-20170610-IMG_9787.jpg by alejandro alatorre warren, en Flickr

Mural en la Ciudad Vieja by germán , en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/prensauar/35053681031/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/prensauar/35053681271/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

Av. 18 de Julio by germán , en Flickr


Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Perpetuo Socorro 16 by Gerardo Irazabal Valledor, en Flickr

2017-06-01 12.05.13 by Bernard Bergmann, en Flickr

2017-06-01 12.05.29 by Bernard Bergmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2017-05-31 18.01.31 by Bernard Bergmann, en Flickr

2017-05-31 18.03.24 by Bernard Bergmann, en Flickr

2017-05-31 17.41.23 by Bernard Bergmann, en Flickr

DSC_0195 by Bernard Bergmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Despierta Montevideo by Vercaba, en Flickr



Uruguayan Legislature Building by Tony Wasserman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by annalistic, en Flickr

Montevideo by annalistic, en Flickr


Before and After Homes in Punta Carretas - Montevideo by Tony Wasserman, en Flickr

Montevideo. by Carlos Turren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Universidad de la República - Main Entrance - Montevideo by Tony Wasserman, en Flickr

Uruguay Montevideo City Hall by Chie Ishida, en Flickr

Montevideo by haluk ermis, en Flickr


Montevideo by haluk ermis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Toward Montevideo Center by Tony Wasserman, en Flickr



Apartment Buildings - Pocitos - Montevideo by Tony Wasserman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Cerro mon amour by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

Pescadores by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

Pocitos by Fran Jaime, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Regata III by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

Malvin by Fran Jaime, en Flickr


Malvin II by Fran Jaime, en Flickr

El mejor by Fran Jaime, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by JPGooner, en Flickr

Montevideo by JPGooner, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Playa Pocitos by JPGooner, en Flickr

Montevideo by andeapuane, en Flickr

Playa Pocitos by JPGooner, en Flickr

Pocitos by Santiago Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu, Uruguai by Bárbara Duzzi Paulo, en Flickr

Sin título by Diana Banda, en Flickr


Montevidéu- Uruguai by Bárbara Duzzi Paulo, en Flickr


Montevidéu- Uruguai by Bárbara Duzzi Paulo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by camilariosrivero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-70 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


Montevideo by Nort Yakim, en Flickr


Gate to Montevideo by Nort Yakim, en Flickr


montevideo-62 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


montevideo-111 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Mural en la Ciudad Vieja by germán , en Flickr


Sunday noon by germán , en Flickr



Ciudad Vieja, Montevideo by germán , en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariaisabel13/34574134503/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-99 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/peaeme/35065766540/sizes/l

montevideo-105 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-92 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


montevideo-87 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr



Montevideo: Malvín - Punta Gorda - Carrasco | 161114-9444-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-77 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


montevideo-79 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Catedral de Montevideo by Nell Cazu, en Flickr


montevideo-11 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


montevideo-13 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-43 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr



montevideo-42 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr



montevideo-35 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr



montevideo-45 by [Mauricio Camacho], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#juego2#Ciudad vieja de Montevideo, Uruguay by maga vidiella, en Flickr


#juego2#Ciudad vieja de Montevideo, Uruguay by maga vidiella, en Flickr


#juego2#Ciudad vieja de Montevideo, Uruguay by maga vidiella, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

_MG_4915 by maria celia lopes de amorim, en Flickr


Photo29_33A by Valentina Baptista, en Flickr



_MG_4941 by maria celia lopes de amorim, en Flickr


Nubes.. by German Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Iglesia Nuestra Señora del Perpetuo Socorro 16 by Gerardo Irazabal Valledor, en Flickr

"Fuente de los candados Montevideo" by German Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu, Uruguai by Bárbara Duzzi Paulo, en Flickr

Montevidéu, Uruguai by Bárbara Duzzi Paulo, en Flickr


Montevidéu, Uruguai by Bárbara Duzzi Paulo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

More:



Vaimaca said:


> Amanecer en la ciudad vieja
> Crédito, Instagram @fabian.bia


----------



## el palmesano

more



Vaimaca said:


>





Vaimaca said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

Tambores by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr

Desfile De Llamadas 2017, Uruguay by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr

Tambores by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr

Desfile De Llamadas 2017, Uruguay by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Desfile De Llamadas 2017, Uruguay by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr

Desfile De Llamadas 2017, Uruguay by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr

Desfile De Llamadas 2017, Uruguay by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr

Desfile De Llamadas 2017, Uruguay by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr

Desfile De Llamadas 2017, Uruguay by Stefanos Zachariadis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_5792 by Juan Prando, en Flickr

Plaza Virgilio by Carlos Tomasi, en Flickr

Skyblue Montevideo by Gustavo Misa, en Flickr

20170809_160844 by Tom Riggle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

La Aguada by Carlos Tomasi, en Flickr

Bello & Reborati by Carlos Tomasi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo_32683754231_o by Georg Taucher, en Flickr


montevideo_31964002294_o by Georg Taucher, en Flickr


Montevideo Ravine (4) by DanieI Palacio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo_31992680363_o by Georg Taucher, en Flickr

montevideo_32769088496_o by Georg Taucher, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo 😎 by 
Carlos Tomasi, en Flickr


Los 4 evangelistas del cine: Fellini, Hitchcock, Buñuel & Martel by Gabriel John Bell, en Flickr


Montevideo's sky by Gonzalo Colman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Raquel Barcellos, en Flickr


Montevideo by Raquel Barcellos, en Flickr


Montevideo by Raquel Barcellos, en Flickr


Montevideo by Raquel Barcellos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Lela Pires, en Flickr



Sin título by Lela Pires, en Flickr


Sin título by Lela Pires, en Flickr


Sin título by Lela Pires, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

18 de Julio by W Gaspar, en Flickr


Montevidéu, Uruguai by Bárbara Duzzi Paulo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

la bajada de Convención.. by Gustavo Ignacio Campot Kollhof, en Flickr


Ciudad Pindó by Rafael Cambre Prokasky, en Flickr


Ciudad Pindó by Rafael Cambre Prokasky, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hora de cierre... by Gustavo Ignacio Campot Kollhof, en Flickr

Viajando por ahi by Maximiliano Forte, en Flickr

Rosa luna by Gustavo Ignacio Campot Kollhof, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20170810_125033 by Tom Riggle, en Flickr


20170810_125410 by Tom Riggle, en Flickr


20170810_142054 by Tom Riggle, en Flickr


20170810_141731 by Tom Riggle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_5792 by Juan Prando, en Flickr


20170809_160844 by Tom Riggle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevidéu by Felipe Eugenio, en Flickr

Montevidéu by Felipe Eugenio, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC06059 by nardo73, en Flickr


DSC06062 by nardo73, en Flickr



DSC06014 by nardo73, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34413683391/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34413675781/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34502423326/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34543978745/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34158129970/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34543994155/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34382969802/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/34544031405/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece

Also great, very nice updates and from Montevideo! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1596838733687271251_3093242468









http://picbear.com/media/1596823253735974187_17258544









http://picbear.com/media/1594671090209155119_5400149999









http://picbear.com/media/1535223612569712089_5400149999









http://picbear.com/media/1579413504086234551_5400149999


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1583655697734807300_5400149999









http://picbear.com/media/1562757299217400793_5400149999



















http://picbear.com/media/1588867681174584708_5400149999


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1596766337752222558_657770571









http://picbear.com/media/1596705304824066592_327004066









http://picbear.com/media/1596693387709218951_1326947316


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1596749812085492919_1477916987









http://picbear.com/media/1549629627213976354_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1551756703022732898_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1596719180152721580_4478377585


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1548127209401665273_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1529060223703089786_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1357922373910731582_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1394573224221845365_1831307750


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1539595119865374260_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1471199035007414815_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1389157922256343877_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1387093851227002338_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1324713071540738187_1831307750


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1323877445480663773_1831307750









http://picbear.com/media/1038524580616667038_1831307750


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1596569772332552257_5731921459









http://picbear.com/media/1596491771894141436_611762038


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1595908137041356853_3502483357









http://picbear.com/media/1595330077989433786_1944635511









http://picbear.com/media/1595902477398475239_3502483357









http://picbear.com/media/1595913141567543249_5334047994


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1595452519320706004_302541266









http://picbear.com/media/1595854169418595063_2292806240









http://picbear.com/media/1595765774488440779_2406497756









http://picbear.com/media/1595732282165941513_806089422









http://picbear.com/media/1595638567866288044_3110333247










http://picbear.com/media/1595631575533654851_3110333247


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1595390500444550201_5511227329









http://picbear.com/media/1575090800990531534_5511227329









http://picbear.com/media/1541562546212223430_5511227329









http://picbear.com/media/1589530640935540851_208835701


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1595097061342983877_5533827326









http://picbear.com/media/1595059785739298910_3401929012









http://picbear.com/media/1595119031434059240_180571228









http://picbear.com/media/1595065096005291836_313141589









http://picbear.com/media/1594990437345311835_2301046434


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1595074439665720597_3281843762









http://picbear.com/media/1595290834059453466_2374970745









http://picbear.com/media/1595229921776914007_3487783328


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1531891705539508408_1591561966









http://picbear.com/media/1589274232051488971_1487063199









http://picbear.com/media/1582146787903300870_421617564









http://picbear.com/media/1598143703808195356_240192437









http://picbear.com/media/1591610185826993641_1536139664









http://picbear.com/media/1591065682154286224_1928657014









http://picbear.com/media/1585097336550614633_5521167058


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1588521231565376271_730023254









http://picbear.com/media/1582767279421369601_4292793743









http://picbear.com/media/1581404201313194167_332953753









http://picbear.com/media/1570755250029540013_2176860262


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1565395181192445321_3292514408









http://picbear.com/media/1564798855115212362_1432126301









http://picbear.com/media/1558048767509253255_730023254









http://picbear.com/media/1556821416137379680_1928657014


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1542237222475890210_2073814039









http://picbear.com/media/1533090242763063950_887146336









http://picbear.com/media/1532010731641617102_3148167250









http://picbear.com/media/1502463185009479356_1664786279


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1593563079085812465_1825040925









http://picbear.com/media/1593094543962949215_1238346316









http://picbear.com/media/1592275531204880207_4794424010









http://picbear.com/media/1592053903117273885_2187409436









http://picbear.com/media/1588084676895180691_201265605


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1598198602643366462_1315601477









http://picbear.com/media/1598195456470896108_1315601477









http://picbear.com/media/1590811339617903268_1315601477









http://picbear.com/media/1558238620472908247_1315601477


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1556759199459261500_1315601477









http://picbear.com/media/1551038673529009719_1315601477









http://picbear.com/media/1550751041783775792_1315601477


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by monpseudo?, en Flickr


Montevideo by monpseudo?, en Flickr


Montevideo by monpseudo?, en Flickr


Montevideo by monpseudo?, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Escollera Sarandí by Carolina Zettermann, en Flickr


Playa Ramirez - Parque Rodo - Montevideo - Uruguay by Gabriel Mosca, en Flickr



LR-2 by Alejandro, en Flickr


LR-5 by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

LR-16 by Alejandro, en Flickr


LR-6 by Alejandro, en Flickr


LR-11 by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#ElConsul - Solis2017-rpm-2 (4) by Tocho RPM, en Flickr


#ElConsul - Solis2017-rpm-3 (3) by Tocho RPM, en Flickr


#ElConsul - Solis2017-rpm-4 by Tocho RPM, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

#diversidad Palacio Legislativo by magdalena hungary, en Flickr


Montevideo by Nadine Prairie, en Flickr


Montevideo by Nadine Prairie, en Flickr


Montevideo by Nadine Prairie, en Flickr


Montevideo by Nadine Prairie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620666641267697282_2011459709









http://picbear.com/media/1620720245058988395_46717454









http://picbear.com/media/1620632403330702541_3568515390









http://picbear.com/media/1100951813848782645_412339564


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620649299346956993_860477145









http://picbear.com/media/1620500037991728612_1274553190









http://picbear.com/media/1620505574374129291_811220835


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620591101113360337_185323705










http://picbear.com/media/1620577859947353290_185323705









http://picbear.com/media/1620601363073362389_217309973


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620569095665375893_4353625226









http://picbear.com/media/1620625961274736040_1499840955










http://picbear.com/media/1620617734668440386_209599361









http://picbear.com/media/1620672944316811836_6181709773









http://picbear.com/media/1620462294323307733_1414947947


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620633778049191391_3084127220









http://picbear.com/media/1620617698855889907_6008763364









http://picbear.com/media/1620624599527288880_5354471512









http://picbear.com/media/1620495412832248771_22198131


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620519864005492742_1623725671









http://picbear.com/media/1620384281745877399_1745062612









http://picbear.com/media/1620418445424314194_5407988365









http://picbear.com/media/1620432681128900478_4163335828


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620742172603075751_273451771









http://picbear.com/media/1620455874050988558_200367370









http://picbear.com/media/1620461281969797402_46016755









http://picbear.com/media/1524944612127692758_3110379300


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1532934432254985611_3110379300









http://picbear.com/media/1553185294952847111_3110379300









http://picbear.com/media/1614180240426672506_3406382104









http://picbear.com/media/1574144168363384314_3406382104









http://picbear.com/media/1617062924312271611_3406382104


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1611908981146634847_2889071002









http://picbear.com/media/1619291174611145924_1352842832









http://picbear.com/media/1616870422417238645_1479265568









http://picbear.com/media/1620618733550389673_2089772988


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1573482126367994061_2227067061









http://picbear.com/media/1577567690653737177_5818450179









http://picbear.com/media/1577568437894336439_5818450179









http://picbear.com/media/1620632921059952463_375601609


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1620085487815714495_2084509012









http://picbear.com/media/1572797004969890657_3110379300









http://picbear.com/media/1486622521414825722_3110379300


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1415287273776118825_3110379300









http://picbear.com/media/1403145259395760539_3110379300









http://picbear.com/media/1563329322113487943_5566653135


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1545646090504909635_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1564793055465575500_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1569847534611084981_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1572738983493224471_5566653135


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1582025607364277287_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1603750446659778324_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1619252312143115358_5566653135


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1585870403149447834_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1586993449134364662_5566653135










http://picbear.com/media/1594247308848211187_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1592027810292392295_5566653135









http://picbear.com/media/1542058517710810929_5566653135


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1633690574619321741_4912022063










http://picbear.com/media/1633690958515634245_4912022063


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1633836399537378333_6271028582









http://picbear.com/media/1633863148326343624_6042927271









http://picbear.com/media/1633675950776223393_1940916738


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1649644690234296510_22198131









http://picbear.com/media/1649706370511008210_220337086









http://picbear.com/media/1649717088016113236_962929779









http://picbear.com/media/1650125156724667096_588316437









http://picbear.com/media/1649607826179252294_27272374


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1650157080077010288_2301046434









http://picbear.com/media/1650234105113883777_371653775









http://picbear.com/media/1650260745068552039_45923136









http://picbear.com/media/1649433184804727959_1115182









http://picbear.com/media/1649406416664366583_2300574635









http://picbear.com/media/1648929827322089921_4166589312


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1646766576680086456_588316437










http://picbear.com/media/1644538471034924069_316968526










http://picbear.com/media/1650349325112270935_430096833









http://picbear.com/media/1650410314117606739_576232008


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1609854339123007820_1944635511









http://picbear.com/media/1649551023759344315_1058452317









http://picbear.com/media/1649557371837599535_6290976









http://picbear.com/media/1649013474552971148_21203256









http://picbear.com/media/1648872728734500693_259128816









http://picbear.com/media/1649739740856247452_1699923727


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1649136372911228061_3657214









http://picbear.com/media/1648855029821407819_10223866









http://picbear.com/media/1649317622654108829_2951178489









http://picbear.com/media/1648818107898460296_419859672









http://picbear.com/media/1648880039204579053_2060277376


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1650318861269816720_240192437









http://picbear.com/media/1650409651281672358_1209278033









http://picbear.com/media/1650333494615749944_3306220078









http://picbear.com/media/1650416143486511666_1481419897


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1650345109205844636_3616920474









http://picbear.com/media/1650271033795726121_282921671










http://picbear.com/media/1650269998347946057_4146443056


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1650314222393641702_2344742486









http://picbear.com/media/1650280583883338137_1547214198









http://picbear.com/media/1650208165408434201_3149404973









http://picbear.com/media/1650243050910609042_1400678787


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1649445512083686858_588132688









http://picbear.com/media/1649454547847331466_4167517856









http://picbear.com/media/1650327340926078856_588316437









http://picbear.com/media/1649459945950013670_258739611









http://picbear.com/media/1649544611684118866_3629821678









http://picbear.com/media/1649446138426114494_38124243


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1649473934649044061_332920476









http://picbear.com/media/1601582544904576816_347027062









http://picbear.com/media/1606618610703479264_347027062









http://picbear.com/media/1640199770310853813_367296908









http://picbear.com/media/1626885404477091206_909188332









http://picbear.com/media/1637925481594730792_347027062









http://picbear.com/media/1642886780552620595_6275152771


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1607305842760027190_249361993









http://picbear.com/media/1616165955321452587_564738952









http://picbear.com/media/1641407190417613551_2477616472










http://picbear.com/media/1641406838700067288_2477616472


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1605348907298341749_2189779231









http://picbear.com/media/1609866866577980344_1295994073









http://picbear.com/media/1620405944854925827_606920880


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1611213613477874775_2242668584









http://picbear.com/media/1631507296378717113_2242668584









http://picbear.com/media/1633740247979241562_192699161


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1491440840390980451_3197195272









http://picbear.com/media/1052823047283784825_22318182









http://picbear.com/media/1304416621691874614_555593444









http://picbear.com/media/1062304054084622515_238787805









http://picbear.com/media/1100187880288391175_286939579









http://picbear.com/media/1563245167304913562_1034676568


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1250000693625672351_193685819









http://picbear.com/media/1281147918040817899_1062792810









http://picbear.com/media/1311842862224152623_37963584


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1631993094843230560_1467254826










http://picbear.com/media/1591741475502472712_1683215572










http://picbear.com/media/1624833802232118368_1683215572









http://picbear.com/media/1601877353431486152_3629821678









http://picbear.com/media/1637629634751535590_1268590395









http://picbear.com/media/1604202666560736613_1683215572


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1648604665019141783_5853322608









http://picbear.com/media/1648632380132692363_5853322608









http://picbear.com/media/1636600627479921368_5575089682









http://picbear.com/media/1643526790710204546_364204878









http://picbear.com/media/1642342932189376202_417466500


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1644253295458789566_3066705670










http://picbear.com/media/1640999626238699177_312954958









http://picbear.com/media/1564555556910624360_4320862644









http://picbear.com/media/1564556608070298738_4320862644


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1649644690234296510_22198131









http://picbear.com/media/1642100667352906653_479690861









http://picbear.com/media/1644569044264707430_1664547742


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1659062742612604022_1504692522









http://picbear.com/media/1659084532181131753_588316437


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1659064922409387617_199015392









http://picbear.com/media/1659073451124001425_537054182









http://picbear.com/media/1659051057692849580_37791747


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1659078112966974595_1274706309









http://picbear.com/media/1659040870996889182_1834761140









http://picbear.com/media/1659051625762223268_714073677


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1659052871637091773_1717324661









http://picbear.com/media/1659014027224143215_964747719









http://picbear.com/media/1659055692659928914_5898600214


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1659026913787111565_30609990









http://picbear.com/media/1659036202684403591_6399736999









http://picbear.com/media/1659032419792335460_209455023


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658912934330775316_3844137









http://picbear.com/media/1658908682212389142_6634125602









http://picbear.com/media/1658833412817198951_1116407777









http://picbear.com/media/1658865259336862610_3197195272


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658370808157789318_5654999539









http://picbear.com/media/1658965661764120488_5557271665









http://picbear.com/media/1658919988068606648_357888828









http://picbear.com/media/1658836504322903227_3963571507


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658923100074184329_1414947947









http://picbear.com/media/1658950970937579409_239992606









http://picbear.com/media/1658788470623191021_53599893


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658923747496861259_6229538002









http://picbear.com/media/1658857902855671865_32432725









http://picbear.com/media/1658969135756199948_54123144









http://picbear.com/media/1658800021476440107_934475023


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658386239831119835_542328274









http://picbear.com/media/1658465000304384816_1822961868









http://picbear.com/media/1658368044118697186_1661404053









http://picbear.com/media/1658337882064822821_1481741509


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658379431243660474_8133802









http://picbear.com/media/1658342429847202339_1397488703









http://picbear.com/media/1658260942180057595_6022368700










http://picbear.com/media/1658398670716065235_4667310902


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658396751697811861_3501445003









http://picbear.com/media/1658318983142676921_860948552









http://picbear.com/media/1658325947701469913_566439137


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658422804188273255_209455023









http://picbear.com/media/1658184486361144759_945012201









http://picbear.com/media/1658171312286148743_5604807710









http://picbear.com/media/1658064100055288388_865415209


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658251419146594480_1257236766









http://picbear.com/media/1658194608642303384_38680223









http://picbear.com/media/1658227089977737122_6012831367









http://picbear.com/media/1658107207860234142_5566653135


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658196300297401419_30676238









http://picbear.com/media/1658252215653864442_6234880007









http://picbear.com/media/1654705133185382053_7440801


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658205232730813452_3021356784









http://picbear.com/media/1658215213671247902_1577288374









http://picbear.com/media/1658224601908825942_252627193









http://picbear.com/media/1658054105020391633_1952898401


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1658127419533328971_507293795









http://picbear.com/media/1658148016207717777_1111887316









http://picbear.com/media/1657639030168429714_347027062









http://picbear.com/media/1657636833026093013_5654999539


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1657640018799248695_4667310902









http://picbear.com/media/1657592620840706300_6399736999









http://picbear.com/media/1657469000382205853_2349572694


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1657642421833727190_5557271665









http://picbear.com/media/1458381651498585275_1359003542









http://picbear.com/media/1491397758891142355_1359003542









http://picbear.com/media/1657549351127228368_1429133148


----------



## el palmesano

PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-54 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-55 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-64 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-66 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-65 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


aniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-67 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-36 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-40 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-41 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-42 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-43 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-35 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-44 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-27 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-28 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-29 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-30 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-23 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-24 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-31 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr



PaniPodroznik-Montevideo-201712-32 by Pani Podróżnik, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Golf Club by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay - Montevidéu, Uruguai by Jorge Brazilian, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay - Montevidéu, Uruguai by Jorge Brazilian, en Flickr


NOD_4437 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

NOD_4495 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


NOD_4496 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


NOD_4490 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Barrio Sur by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


COVICIVI by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr



Barrio Sur by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr



Ana Monterroso by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/24081836757/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/38946722791/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocigliutti/24081844637/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

candombe-26 by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


candombe-16 by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


candombe-14 by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


candombe-11 by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


candombe-8 by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


candombe-6 by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


candombe-5 by Jerónimo Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Legislativo del Uruguay by Carlos Reusser Monsalvez, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, diciembre 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, diciembre 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, diciembre 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, diciembre 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, diciembre 2017. by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, diciembre 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, diciembre 2017. by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, diciembre 2017. by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, diciembre 2017. by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


Montevideo, dic. 2017 by Cristian Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

IMG_0774 by Guilherme Rutkosky P., en Flickr

GOPR7212 by Guilherme Rutkosky P., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

GOPR7047 by Guilherme Rutkosky P., en Flickr

Montevideo Palacio Legislativo 2 by Gustavo Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Comando General de la Armada e Aduana... by Ronaldo Teixeira, en Flickr

Iava by Nicolás Kmaid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_8761 (2) Playa Pocitos Montevideo by Guillermoluis21 ....................., en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreswolf/25769558008/sizes/l

Uruguay 2016, Montevideo by Jean-Pierre Nivet, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

08102017-DSC_0160 by Bruno Conti, en Flickr

08102017-DSC_0133 by Bruno Conti, en Flickr

Montevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr

Montevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El lado Dubaiense de Montevideo by Pablo G. Fernández, en Flickr


Montevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr


_DSC0329 by Gerardo Sasco, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza Independencia, Montevideo, Uruguay by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


ontevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr


Montevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr


Teatro Solis, Montevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr


Montevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Calle Costa Rica by *Raúl*, en Flickr


Carrasco by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


20042017-DSC_0260 by José Ignacio Burgueño, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

SAmEx2 (542) Montevideo by rgdmac, en Flickr


SAmEx2 (511) Port of Montevideo by rgdmac, en Flickr


SAmEx2 (520) Montevideo skyline by rgdmac, en Flickr


SAmEx2 (509) Port of Montevideo by rgdmac, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, January 2016 by write_jb, en Flickr


Montevideo, January 2016 by write_jb, en Flickr


Sin título by Nicolás Kmaid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

6 by Gibran Mariano Guzmán, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/solounclick/38311005115/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/solounclick/38479097244/sizes/l



Montevideo 2017 (4) by jose maria sanchez burson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Seminario Montevideo-8961 by Lucia Iglesias, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by SarahTz, en Flickr


Montevideo - Parque Rodó/Ramblas by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Montevideo 2017 (33) by jose maria sanchez burson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Night photogtaphy in Montevideo by Alejandro Barrios, en Flickr


Fortaleza de Montevideo, Montevideo, Uruguay by Alvaro Gonzalez, en Flickr


Montevideo's Cityscape Buildings and Industries by Alvaro Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo - Candombe - Barrio Sur by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Montevideo - Candombe - Barrio Sur by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Montevideo - Candombe - Barrio Sur by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Montevideo - Barrio Sur by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Market in Montevideo by Tansy Jefferies, en Flickr


Galeria de Arte by chipje, en Flickr


Montevideo - Feria Tristan y Narvaja by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Montevideo by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Montevideo by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


Montevideo by Thayla Klegein, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

Universidad de la República. Montevideo-Uruguay. by Carlos Turren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20180125-162521 by Carlos Gera, en Flickr


20180125-161818 by Carlos Gera, en Flickr


20180125-160101 by Carlos Gera, en Flickr


20180125-153830 by Carlos Gera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

NOD_5999 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr



NOD_6008 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


NOD_6001 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Rambla Rep. de Chile-Montevideo by Nell Cazu, en Flickr


NOD_5943 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


NOD_5951 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paro Internacional de Mujeres by Jerónimo López, en Flickr


Previa al Paro Internacional de Mujeres 2017 by Jerónimo López, en Flickr


Marcha de la Diversidad 2015 by Jerónimo López, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cordón de Maestros en el Palacio by Jerónimo López, en Flickr



20180125-184925 by Carlos Gera, en Flickr


20180125-191344 by Carlos Gera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/toalha42/25025633817/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toalha42/39863721872/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toalha42/28115879369/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/toalha42/38997412615/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano

NOD_5829 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


NOD_5862 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr



NOD_5846 by Pablo Quintero, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1726853081976897543_33650901









http://picbear.com/media/1726342277623946028_857770794


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1725568514217134611_5560671669









http://picbear.com/media/1725587160173417679_2017855973









http://picbear.com/media/1725587726017637522_6210163597









http://picbear.com/media/1723523127076209061_1620051612


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1682773871901586283_1058452317









http://picbear.com/media/1692270400957926867_347027062









http://picbear.com/media/1702295568816049871_1058452317


















http://picbear.com/media/1705238990671015748_1456152382


















http://picbear.com/media/1706622664875149859_1798913663


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1725579655690668823_6769551789









http://picbear.com/media/1707673776978571244_5665167559









http://picbear.com/media/1707675164655731382_5665167559









http://picbear.com/media/1709263570187227895_1626908821


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.com/media/1713513900510427443_1928657014









http://picbear.com/media/1716249855602873925_5853322608









http://picbear.com/media/1718168611716386260_186645933









http://picbear.com/media/1697910170773916514_1058452317









http://picbear.com/media/1698841891468211221_1089742592









http://picbear.com/media/1701254541707997892_6954728470









http://picbear.com/media/1717616135418785543_5323424025


----------



## midrise

I have not been back here for a minute, I need too get here more often......really I need to go there!!!....It's a place that speaks/sings too me....alluring...sirens...calling..:uh::shocked::grass::grass:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

you have to go! you would love it!!


----------



## el palmesano

City at night by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr






Vaimaca said:


>





Fedespot said:


> La foto la saqué de Twitter, dejo el link al twitter del autor:


----------



## el palmesano

more



FEDE_22 said:


> *MONTEVIDEO*
> 
> 
> file1-5 by FEDERICO A., on Flickr
> 
> 
> file-5 by FEDERICO A., on Flickr
> 
> 
> file-2 by FEDERICO A., on Flickr
> 
> 
> file1-2 by FEDERICO A., on Flickr
> 
> 
> file2-2 by FEDERICO A., on Flickr


----------



## midrise

el "Montevideo" palmesano...hola....We have seen many of the same areas of the center of the city....is it possible too show us some of the areas north of the downtown the more residential and affluent neighborhoods??...please.....restaurants, bars/pubs, coffee houses, hotels places where people might gather....also homes where they live ???...It would be great too see how the Montevideo people live and play....beach areas also....Like around "The Sofitel Casino"..Gracias...kay::?kay::dunno:kay::uh::cheers1:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ 

well, actually, lot of the pictures are from those areas, neighborhoods like Prado at the north-west or Carrasco at the east 

Montevideo is not a very touristic city, so people live in the places of the pictures, and one of the most crowded neighborhoods is Pocitos, the one of the beach where Montevideo letters are placed


but I will try to put pictures of the same neighborhood and put a map of where it is located


----------



## el palmesano

Maroñas


















http://picbear.com/media/1422117602301605526_185323705










http://picbear.com/media/1422151316621035389_402972704









http://picbear.com/media/1728996815280771249_2107240038









http://picbear.com/media/1726381363982021364_3113000037









http://picbear.com/media/1549606472618211227_2107240038









http://picbear.com/media/1686627674099152377_1533833417









http://picbear.com/media/1321757899923549861_3269531959


----------



## el palmesano

LAS PIEDRAS



















http://picbear.com/media/1542458025493981215_1352425154









http://picbear.com/media/1574952242753231482_4173834880









http://picbear.com/media/1674759690342371852_4371616039









http://picbear.com/media/1708066017627229109_3645874492









http://picbear.com/media/1721978375298728609_592723318









http://picbear.com/media/1721978781030530741_592723318









http://picbear.com/media/1681444160403670044_1529609846









http://picbear.com/media/1715630989404061898_592723318









http://picbear.com/media/1727973188704310298_5544728477


----------



## el palmesano

LA BLANQUEADA


















http://picbear.com/media/1718375527529418920_3045231237









http://picbear.com/media/1625527144515797739_2260757794









http://picbear.com/media/1543474994310144990_209987130









http://picbear.com/media/1342310015176663611_1194012504









http://picbear.com/media/1701801241787869663_658143784









http://picbear.com/media/1647293342356331961_6142241257









http://picbear.com/media/1058625541043309363_1276340689









http://picbear.com/media/1073906793068344084_2152578563









http://picbear.com/media/1608259648830064298_806089422









http://picbear.com/media/1350835516794675795_1287002846









http://picbear.com/media/1385092224416695762_1235314682


----------



## midrise

Gracias el palmesano for posting and your time....I hope other people will also enjoy the effort you made..kay:m))kay::applause::applause:


----------



## el palmesano

^^

thank you very much!


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo, Uruguay by Jan Hjelmtveit, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Jan Hjelmtveit, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Jan Hjelmtveit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

El Cerro by Esteban Soria, en Flickr

Montevideo by OscuroClaro, en Flickr

Montevideo by OscuroClaro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Carrasco


Montevideo, Uruguay by Jan Hjelmtveit, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Jan Hjelmtveit, en Flickr


Montevideo, Uruguay by Jan Hjelmtveit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Museo Oceanografico by Esteban Soria, en Flickr

Museo Oceanografico by Esteban Soria, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1787190809961282606_1277930733










http://picbear.online/media/1697910170773916514_1058452317









http://picbear.online/media/1788033501711611733_1058452317


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1742895430347423450_1058452317










http://picbear.online/media/1667678891035056673_1058452317










http://picbear.online/media/1766777319298717290_1058452317









http://picbear.online/media/1802647614265844363_1058452317


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1739912813235552766_1058452317









http://picbear.online/media/1765427632068121113_1062630180









http://picbear.online/media/1745301805086964746_1349950431









http://picbear.online/media/1744657358138519331_1944635511









http://picbear.online/media/1766317606284214151_1062630180


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1806984596643115804_3100738522









http://picbear.online/media/1812480571416706989_4635069398









http://picbear.online/media/1812480273008176983_903384796









http://picbear.online/media/1812483111662196023_4069623225










http://picbear.online/media/1811260621749247797_198187723











http://picbear.online/media/1811292513477046604_7948446761










http://picbear.online/media/1812487042632108645_1664662110


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811510044383144564_2871646302










http://picbear.online/media/1811995436412977918_4338075624











http://picbear.online/media/1811492663128890898_1566132671










http://picbear.online/media/1811761941421788883_3450534










http://picbear.online/media/1811221341958293973_4837377828


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811243142171743305_41418612









http://picbear.online/media/1811637730482768588_571758439









http://picbear.online/media/1811637775595082788_428023967









http://picbear.online/media/1811369815194318410_2011039435


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811296020953564202_1944635511









http://picbear.online/media/1811220454175074870_233990610









http://picbear.online/media/1810896743296392733_6211614444










http://picbear.online/media/1811061852257815462_3963571507










http://picbear.online/media/1810617476686579877_38768355









http://picbear.online/media/1811629917415457044_272770349


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811752084690066033_7991614566









http://picbear.online/media/1811309826305024485_1831307750


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811943829344173510_5521215413









http://picbear.online/media/1812059606420335417_4282864282









http://picbear.online/media/1812018806598300306_2340072493


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811962028867092811_317055805











http://picbear.online/media/1811782709846850269_4404816836









http://picbear.online/media/1811891234340819106_714073677


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1771464900745591420_1837985420









http://picbear.online/media/1812143514310439894_24257362









http://picbear.online/media/1811948355140927826_200736689









http://picbear.online/media/1811950367175200027_3110379300











http://picbear.online/media/1811223485189963168_5706957120


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811312325354229179_9392987










http://picbear.online/media/1812126997403206894_2954718360









http://picbear.online/media/1812052507435118903_5557271665









http://picbear.online/media/1812037167666837057_517708745


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811887704280284488_2053619932









http://picbear.online/media/1811943847255007506_3992984975









http://picbear.online/media/1811943577559905797_313632385


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1812447885885689880_277941112









http://picbear.online/media/1811363731777276747_308504966









http://picbear.online/media/1811348361096115400_1545535854









http://picbear.online/media/1811175875703883968_1222206767









http://picbear.online/media/1811830390518497310_4404816836


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1810978752434084157_17875292









http://picbear.online/media/1810636899174384189_819304312









http://picbear.online/media/1810641568913046634_3305015965









http://picbear.online/media/1810650157285739593_7427400811


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811777879860814406_34454109









http://picbear.online/media/1811175965561635739_2053619932










http://picbear.online/media/1810958550156006696_7795012320


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1810954233043706723_4327285463









http://picbear.online/media/1811181503921977614_714073677









http://picbear.online/media/1811182267167792379_2053619932


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1811181174754563791_6677750858










http://picbear.online/media/1811324566850981773_8096127014









http://picbear.online/media/1811263338819145084_313632385









http://picbear.online/media/1811177633981848977_6677750858


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1810953757543193353_3046468299









http://picbear.online/media/1811313959573591631_3258138281









http://picbear.online/media/1811397917576478619_7692697350









http://picbear.online/media/1811430676122469806_7692697350









http://picbear.online/media/1811682722689040736_2865296495


----------



## el palmesano

http://picbear.online/media/1812416812198138722_3902910381











http://picbear.online/media/1811799189401495385_204044299









http://picbear.online/media/1811782583831553518_4045450517


----------



## el palmesano

http://picdeer.com/media/1891030089530337294_7148394307









http://picdeer.com/media/1890813502174457708_3195338856









http://picdeer.com/media/1890272847017261885_3757041737









http://picdeer.com/media/1892453492594058130_1089809


----------



## el palmesano

http://picdeer.com/media/1890228593511296411_1480584139









http://picdeer.com/media/1892611718719235944_5428034386









http://picdeer.com/media/1892419591066671583_5624917541


----------



## el palmesano

http://picdeer.com/media/1892525959287114704_5557271665









http://picdeer.com/media/1892444476333451180_1765519520









http://picdeer.com/media/1892353278222982935_5484458913


----------



## el palmesano

http://picdeer.com/media/1893178733206177915_1605792424









http://picdeer.com/media/1894023982022410315_2918342955









http://picdeer.com/media/1894214826663033635_1573012577









http://picdeer.com/media/1893980980272969416_2862240167









http://picdeer.com/media/1892266123632361939_3605366531


----------



## el palmesano

http://picdeer.com/media/1893927046648982557_588132688









http://picdeer.com/media/1894413603144834116_247095855









http://picdeer.com/media/1894466182671366482_5743888783









http://picdeer.com/media/1891570327177441657_10551447


----------



## el palmesano

Fotografía - Secretaría de Comunicación - Presidencia de la República by INDDHH Uruguay, en Flickr

Fotografía - Secretaría de Comunicación - Presidencia de la República by INDDHH Uruguay, en Flickr

Montevideo, Uruguay by Alexander Hoppe, en Flickr

montevideo by Gonzalo Colman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hotel Sofitel | 181116-041301-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Hotel Sofitel | 181116-041302-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Calle Rostand | 181116-041274-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32717923044_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33432962441_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32747097743_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32718485194_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32718586144_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32719057224_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33433759591_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32719213874_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33562945355_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33522287236_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33522309916_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33406296002_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33563182675_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33180197980_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32749062713_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32749126983_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33563654405_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_33523622346_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr


montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32720899654_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

2018-102216 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32723221964_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

montevideo-uruguay-janeiro-de-2017_32749495003_o by Roberto Caiafa, en Flickr

2018-102101 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr

2018-102010 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr

2018-102011 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2018-102230 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr

2018-102234 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr

2018-102240 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2018-102115 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr

2018-102130 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2018-102211 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr

2018-102112 by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC_7200 by Omar E. Ortiz, en Flickr

DSC_2775 by Martín Ibarra, en Flickr

Rambla de Montevideo by francisco salgueiro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

20181025_141142 by Maxime Chambreuil, en Flickr

Nubes by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr

Puerto de Montevideo by Gerardo Irazabal Valledor, en Flickr

Puerto de Montevideo by Gerardo Irazabal Valledor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo (Uruguay 1977) by Franco ninin, en Flickr

2018 10 12 - 78 by Guilherme Paro Jr, en Flickr

Fiat/ Alfa Romeo CGE 1954 Montevideo by Pablo Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay, Montevideo May 2018 by Camila Martins, en Flickr

En vuelo a Montevideo by Sapchu Vallejo, en Flickr

En vuelo a Montevideo by Sapchu Vallejo, en Flickr

En vuelo a Montevideo by Sapchu Vallejo, en Flickr

En vuelo a Montevideo by Sapchu Vallejo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

2018-102253A by Wayne Hopkins, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Montevideo by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Montevideo by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Montevideo by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

Montevideo by Piero Damiani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Montevideo by Piero Damiani, en Flickr

IMG_3452 by Javier Castro Dutra, en Flickr

24BBF9F3-8E19-4C29-89FE-5EC27C649C9F by Javier Castro Dutra, en Flickr

Rambla de Montevideo by Reynaldo Alvarez, en Flickr



Punta Botero | 190514-0000006-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Sin título by Yvan Rouxel, en Flickr

Sin título by Yvan Rouxel, en Flickr

Sin título by Yvan Rouxel, en Flickr

Sin título by Yvan Rouxel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Paso Desnivel by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr

La Teja oil refinery by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr

Crane by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr

Pista de Atletismo by Marcelo Campi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## midrise

^^:wave:mg:..Nice too see your back updating this thread, people need too see this South American/European beauty.....BA's little cousin..kay:kay:....time too Tango again...:dance2::dance2:....:applause::applause:


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay - Montevideo - Art Nouveau - 2772 Bulevar Espana by spiderorchid, en Flickr

Uruguay - Montevideo - Art Nouveau - 2772 Bulevar Espana by spiderorchid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Plaza de Montevideo by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

Montevideo by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

La noche montevideana by Marquicio Pagola, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49119517786/sizes/l/


Sin título by Paulo Carrano, en Flickr

Sin título by Paulo Carrano, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

montevideo by DeCo2912, en Flickr

Plaza Independencia en Montevideo by ZwiZos, en Flickr

Montevideo by Rodrigo Andrade Alvear, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Uruguay - Montevideo - Art Deco - 875 Dr. Pablo de María by spiderorchid, en Flickr

Uruguay - Montevideo - Art Deco - 875 Dr. Pablo de María by spiderorchid, en Flickr

Uruguay - Montevideo - Art Deco - 875 Dr. Pablo de María by spiderorchid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48989928846/sizes/l/

DSC04232 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

Uruguay-Montevideo-12 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, en Flickr

Balcony and Shutters by Little Ayun, en Flickr

4668646623_d0af51b797_b by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, en Flickr


1167-1891 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Cerro de Montevideo by Mauricio Castro Beracochea, en Flickr

Window photography | Fotos desde la ventana del bus | 190826-0001671-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr

Window photography | Fotos desde la ventana del bus | 190826-0001683-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49026027773/sizes/l/


----------



## el palmesano

DSC04214 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC04217 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC04211 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48989375398/sizes/l/


----------



## el palmesano

Antel Arena. Montevideo, Uruguay by Rodrigo Rama, en Flickr

Montevideo by Rafael Mayer, en Flickr

DSC03412 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03414 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC03356 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03349 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03348 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03347 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC03341 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03342 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03340 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

DSC03628 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03626 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03629 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr

DSC03634 by Eric Franqui, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 295... No sólo tenemos lindos atardeceres sobre el agua 🌇. . 📍 Edificio Intendencia de Montevideo. . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #montevideophotos #arquitectura #archilovers #architecture #patrimonio #mvdpatrimonio #sunset #sunsetlovers #puestadesol #riodelaplata #rambla #arrebol #clouds #cloudscape #nubes #atardecer #uypaisajes #whatisawinmontevideo - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 295... No sólo tenemos lindos atardeceres sobre el agua 🌇. . 📍 Edificio Intendencia de Montevideo. . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #montevideophotos #arquitectura #archilovers #architecture #patrimonio #mvdpatrimonio #sunset #sunsetlovers #puestadesol...




www.picuki.com


















Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 192... Ciudad multicapa 🏢🏣. . Hermoso es el efecto de los desniveles en Montevideo: que permite ver el agua desde la calle San José hacia el río, o el Palacio Legislativo elevado respecto a Avda Libertador, o como en esta vista, percibiendo la Intendencia asomándose de cuadras de edificios en pendiente. . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #horadorada #agameoftones #warmcolors #goldenhour #atardecer #sunset #sunsetlovers #puestadesol #perspective #skyline #whatisawinmontevideo - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 192... Ciudad multicapa 🏢🏣. . Hermoso es el efecto de los desniveles en Montevideo: que permite ver el agua desde la calle San José hacia el río, o el Palacio Legislativo elevado respecto a Avda Libertador, o como en esta vista, percibiendo la Intendencia...




www.picuki.com


















Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 214... recuerdo de un día soleado, unas horas atrás 🤣. . 📍 Guayabos esq. Eduardo Acevedo. . Durante esas horas del día que estuvo soleado, saqué foto de una postal que encuentro muy linda, porque es una esquina con 4 edificios de estilos muy distintos y de gran calidad, con la Intendencia de fondo. . ¿Cuál es la esquina o perspectiva que más les gusta? . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #facade #building #perspective #whatisawinmontevideo #patrimonio #mvdpatrimonio - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 214... recuerdo de un día soleado, unas horas atrás 🤣. . 📍 Guayabos esq. Eduardo Acevedo. . Durante esas horas del día que estuvo soleado, saqué foto de una postal que encuentro muy linda, porque es una esquina con 4 edificios de estilos muy distintos y de gran...




www.picuki.com


----------



## el palmesano

Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 213... Hora pico, tranquilazo 😴🏤. . 📍 Rincón esq. Misiones. . Esperando a que abrieran las oficinas, hice un mini paseo por la Ciudad Vieja, y aproveché a retratar uno de mis edificios favoritos 🥰. . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #ciudadvieja #arquitectura #esquinasdetuciudad #oldtown #patrimonio #mvdpatrimonio #symmetry - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 213... Hora pico, tranquilazo 😴🏤. . 📍 Rincón esq. Misiones. . Esperando a que abrieran las oficinas, hice un mini paseo por la Ciudad Vieja, y aproveché a retratar uno de mis edificios favoritos 🥰. . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay...




www.picuki.com




















Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 294... Perspectivas solitarias 🏤🤩🏤. . 📍Bartolomé Mitre mirando hacia peatonal Sarandí. . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #horadorada #goldenhour #bluesky #clouds #cloudscape #uypaisajes #nubes #whatisawinmontevideo #ciudadvieja #oldtown - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 294... Perspectivas solitarias 🏤🤩🏤. . 📍Bartolomé Mitre mirando hacia peatonal Sarandí. . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #horadorada #goldenhour #bluesky #clouds #cloudscape #uypaisajes #nubes...




www.picuki.com


















Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 223... Esas casas joyitas que se encuentran por Montevideo 🥰🏤. . 📍 Juan Paullier casi Gonzalo Ramirez, Parque Rodó. . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #facade #cazacasas #casa #house #symmetry #whatisawinmontevideo - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 223... Esas casas joyitas que se encuentran por Montevideo 🥰🏤. . 📍 Juan Paullier casi Gonzalo Ramirez, Parque Rodó. . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #facade #cazacasas #casa #house #symmetry...




www.picuki.com


----------



## el palmesano

Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 250 ... (Griffon)dor? . La casa de la familia Acosta y Lara impresiona no sólo por el tamaño de la edificación y su estilo normando, sino también los elementos decorativos como el gato blanco agazapado en la ventana de la torre, o el escudo de Le Griffon (ave mitológica de aspecto fiero) en la puerta principal le dan no sólo un aire sombrío, sino también, un poco embrujado. . Otro de los elementos pintorescos de la casa es que en su parte trasera contaba con una vaquería de la cual la familia se proveía de leche fresca para darle a sus hijas. En su tercer planta de disposición libre se supone que el Sr. Manuel Acosta y Lara practicaba una de sus pasiones: el esgrima. . . #carrasco #cazacasas #montevideo #uruguay #igersuruguay #esquinasdetuciudad #house #bluesky #blue #old #architecture #corner #afternoon #walking #sky #streetview #perspective #casa #iwanttobeinvaded #hallazgosemanal #igers #arquitectura - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 250 ... (Griffon)dor? . La casa de la familia Acosta y Lara impresiona no sólo por el tamaño de la edificación y su estilo normando, sino también los elementos decorativos como el gato blanco agazapado en la ventana de la torre, o el escudo de Le Griffon (ave...




www.picuki.com


















Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 251b... Los chalecitos del ex balneario Carrasco. . 📍Avda. Arocena esq. Gabriel Otero. . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #casa #cazacasas #house #bluesky #blue #trees #uypaisajes #whatisawinmontevideo - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 251b... Los chalecitos del ex balneario Carrasco. . 📍Avda. Arocena esq. Gabriel Otero. . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #casa #cazacasas #house #bluesky #blue #trees #uypaisajes...




www.picuki.com


----------



## el palmesano

Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 262... Triste presente 😢🏚 . Hoy hicimos paseo arquitectónico con la genia de Flor de @lacasadeflopi con quien hablamos de la casa a partir de un post suyo y decidimosa ir a verla mejor. . Esta maravillosa casona de estilo Art Nouveau se encuentra en la Avenida Burgues, del Barrio Atahualpa, al sur del Prado. En su época, a fines del S 19, era el lugar de descanso de la clase alta montevideana con sus casas quinta. Lo que se sabe de esta mansión es que pertenecía al empresario Pedro Compte, dueño de una fábrica de galletas, licores y envases. El nombre del arquitecto es A.M. Segui. . El estado actual de la Casa es lamentable, a pesar de contar con protección patrimonial, como también lo posee los ejemplares de "pino de Brasil" que están en el patio. . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #postalesdeuruguay #archilovers #architecture #arquitectura #casa #cazacasas #abandoned #abandonedplaces #house #patrimonio #mvdpatrimonio #heritage #artnouveau #whatisawinmontevideo - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 262... Triste presente 😢🏚 . Hoy hicimos paseo arquitectónico con la genia de Flor de @lacasadeflopi con quien hablamos de la casa a partir de un post suyo y decidimosa ir a verla mejor. . Esta maravillosa casona de estilo Art Nouveau se encuentra en la Avenida...




www.picuki.com

































Added by @mvd.uy Instagram post Día 262... Otra joyita Art Nouveau de Atahualpa 🤩🏤. . No podíamos creerlo cuando nos acercamos a la casa junto a Flor de @lacasadeflopi , pero con permiso del gato guardián, recorrimos el entorno y nos quedamos fascinados de los detalles y ornamentos de esta hermosa casa, que se llama Villa María (si hacen zoom en la primer foto se ve el nombre en la cornisa). . La vivienda Staricco está en el barrio Atahualpa. El Arquitecto fue A.M. Segui, y utilizó el Art Nouveau como el estilo de la casa. . El frente por Avda. Burgues es asimétrico y tiene una logia a la izquierda y un acceso retranqueado. La reja de la casa es también Art Nouveau de muy buen gusto. . La casa pertenecía a la familia Staricco, dueños del bazar Colón, y pasaban 6 meses en Europa todos los años comprando e importando sus productos. . Les recomiendo leer más información en esta pagina sobre esta y otras mansiones del barrio: www.barrioatahualpa.com . . . #uruguay #igersuruguay #montevideo #arquitectura #arquitecturauruguay #architecture #house #casa #cazacasas #trees #garden #artnouveau #horadorada #goldenhour #archilovers #mvdpatrimonio #patrimonio - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by mvd.uy Día 262... Otra joyita Art Nouveau de Atahualpa 🤩🏤. . No podíamos creerlo cuando nos acercamos a la casa junto a Flor de @lacasadeflopi , pero con permiso del gato guardián, recorrimos el entorno y nos quedamos fascinados de los detalles y ornamentos de esta...




www.picuki.com


----------

